# IUI Girl's Turned IVF - Part 63



## struthie

New home - happy chatting


----------



## zoie

yay!! im first  
well hope all are well and everyone had a nice weekend xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Hi girls, 

I am wondering if I could join you? 

I have had 2 lots of IUI and I am just waiting to start doing IVF with egg share which I have been told will be before Xmas. I also post on the IUI TTC board and recognise a few of you from there - Hi Zarzar & Wiggywoo  

Love to all

xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Nicksy,

You are more than welcome here   There aren't too many us, and it's not as chatty, but we're very supportive   

I'm sorry that your IUI's weren't successful, I know how frustrating that can be, and how daunting moving on to the big bad world of IVF seems, but trust me it isn't so bad after all. In fact by egg transfer you know that your egg was mature, has been fertilised, has progressed and divided to day 2 / 3 minimum and is safely tucked up inside your womb without having to navigate it's way down the fallopian tubes, so for me I felt that we were 5 steps closer than IUI from the start.

Egg donation is such a wonderful thing to be able to do, and I have the greatest respect to those that put themselves up for it so big   to you. Do you know what sort of protocol you will be on yet? I wonder if it is different so that you produce more eggs?? Which clinic are you at, is the same one you went to for your IUI? Do you have any idea when you will hear, are you on a waiting list? I know that I am asking the questions here but if you have any ask away. I'll try my best, and Erica, who's been otherwise engaged with her DH, is a wonderful source of info. In fact if you have time and were able to check back on the last thread back to May/June time you'll probably see all of the posts from her and Jilly giving me so much advice.

I've just had my second ET a couple of days ago and at the start of the 2ww at the moment so as you can imagine this fertility lark is all I can think about right now     Which reminds me, I must pop to the shop to get some more pineapple juice. I can't stand brazil nuts so not going to attempt them but have just got back from acupuncture so hopefully that has done some good too. Zarzar and Zoie are just about to start their journeys too so you are in good company.

Best be off, I'm popping around to my nephew as I missed his 2nd birthday last week as I was having EC.

Speak soon and take care, Wiggy x


----------



## Nicksy

Thanks very much for the welcome Wiggy!!  

I am not sure about what protocol I will be on but I do know that they don't give you any more drugs to make you produce more eggs.  I have to have a blood test I think before I commence the treatment which will basically tell them how I am going to respond to the drugs - I think this is quite a new test but it gives them a good indication as to whether I will be able to egg share - a bit nerve wracking!!

I am at the same clinic (thankfully) as where I had my IUI - I am pleased about this as I really like the staff there and it seems a bit better as they actually know what you have had done in the past and all your test results are already there.  We are going for our counselling session on Friday so will probably find out loads more information then. 

The very best of luck to you Wiggy in your 2WW - if you need any one to chat to just let me know   

I am sure that I will have loads more questions in the next few weeks.

xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Nicksy,

It can all get a bit nerve wracking before starting, I'm sure that you'll be fine   Like you say, at least your clinic have all of your history so you don't have to go through all of that again. Were your IUI's medicated? Did you respond well?

We're due to hear this afternoon how our remaining 6 embryo's have progressed. The clinic were going to take them to blast and then they will see if they are of a good enough grade to freeze. I'm trying not too think about it, and get my hopes up too much as I know that they will only do it if they are really good otherwise they won't survive the thaw process. Thing is, if this txt doesn't work we won't do it again until April 09 but if we had some little snow babies then we might be able to do a FET in between.

Pride of Britain awards on tv tonight, I normally cry when I watch these, goodness knows what I'll be like tonight, what with all these extra hormones at the moment 

Wiggy


----------



## zarzar

Hi wiggy and Nicksy

Nicksy good to see you over on this thread  Good luck with your counselling session on Friday. Is that becuase of the egg sharing? Our clinic offered us general counselling but i don't think we need it just yet...

Wiggy how are you doing hun? I hope you are getting plent of rest. How many embies did you have put back? Do you get to choose? Fingers crossed for your blasts  hope they are good enough to freeze 

AAM: Well less that 2 weeks now til i start jabbing. the time is going so quick..i have been busy doing work experience and filling in application forms so the weeks are wizzing by. I'm trying to write a personal statement for an application today but any excuse not to do it..

lots of love and   to all

Michelle


----------



## ERIKA

I'm back & just in time by the look of it, get you Wiggy    
I'm off to read the posts so that I can catch up properly, hope you haven't been typing too much  
DF's R & R was a great 2 weeks it just went too quickly. He went back 7th Sept & will be home 15th Dec roll on Xmas   I've been trying to get myself back into the routine I was in before he came back so I've been very busy doing the house up, dieting & doing loads of gym classes. It was fantastic to see him obviously but doing the goodbye & getting used to it all again is very hard. Anyway no excuses, I've got back in time to cheer Wiggy through to the end of her 2ww & BFP     & I can hopefully help the newbies a little.

Back in a mo, love to all.

Erica.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi all and Erica, good to hear from you  

Have to be quick, as leaving work in a couple of mins, have to rush home as we are leaving tonight for a wedding on Sat. We've a 5 hour drive tomorrow, and me in the car with a cyclogest induced windy bottom isn't going to be fun     

ZarZar, didn't realise that your stimming was coming up so soon. Have you started your d/r yet or are the injections for that? Time is whizzing by and you'll be on your way before you know it.   

Erica sounds like you had a great time with your DH but I can see that it makes the going again even more painful. My goodness, Christmas, scary but it's not that far away is it.   

Me me me, clinic called yesterday. 2 of the 6 remaining embies got to blast with 1 of them good enough to freeze. On the plus side this is really encouraging the for 2 that I had put back as they were a higher grade on Day 3. The slight downside is that I'm not sure if I would want to go through preparing for a FET with only 1 little frostie to rely on. We'll have to see what happens, just feeling really positive about it all at the moment.    One week down..........one week to go..........

Will try and catch up properly with you all later if I have time, haven't packed yet and still need to buy shoes for the wedding!

Much love, wiggy


----------



## Nicksy

Arrh, thats great news Wiggy     

Have a great time at the wedding!!

Hi Zarzar - lovely to see you here - gosh it has come round quick hasn't it?  I bet you are so excited about getting started! Yes the counselling session is because we are egg sharing so is compulsory, even though DH reckons he doesn't need it - men eh??  

Hi Erika - I am new here but looking forward to getting to know you all. 

xxx


----------



## ERIKA

Sorry girls, kept being interrupted at work, with work   
Kissy Bear - I've checked your last posts & your waters had broken & labour had begun   Hope all has gone well & we are eagerly awaiting news of you & your new son or daughter, hurry up & post 
Spooks - Hey there lovely how are you doing?   How far are you now & is your pregnancy going well? Come on I need all the gossip it's been ages. I also think it's about time you set up a pregnancy ticker don't you  Looking forward to hearing your news  
Zoie -   with tx, I think you're looking at starting in the New Year what a lovely time to begin, New Year, new start & you get to enjoy Xmas & indulge   I don't balme you for chasing admin, it does no harm & can only ease your mind. You do hear horror stories although I must admit that I have always been pretty lucky with stuff like that. Good to hear that your tests are ok & remember it only takes one embryo  so don't stress too much about the one or two scenario. One good quality is better than two poor  
Moomin - Welcome back to the rollercoaster of IVF, wishing you lots of   in getting a little brother or sister for Megan who by the way os growing up fast isn't she  Well done on the fab weight loss too   you must be feeling very proud.
ZarZar - Hello   & welcome aboard. Wishing you lots of luck as you start IVF, please ask any questions you want no matter how silly you think they might be & we will help you all we can. I've done it 4 times, I don't claim to be an expert but have picked up bits & pieces along the way. You're pretty close to me too in Bromsgrove. Bring on the 16th & d/r it's the first step. Which clinic are you at? And yes you do get to choose between one or two embryos.
Nicksy - Hello & welcome to you too  I'm sorry IUI didn't work for you but remember the chances of a pregnancy increase with IVF. Egg sharing dramatically cuts costs & you get to help another couple, it's a double whammy of good news. I would have loved to but was too old  It is daunting when you move to IVF but so exciting too. Just remember to take small steps, concentrate on each stage as it happens, d/r (if it's long protocol), then stimming, then ec, then fertilisation etc, don't go rushing ahead worrying yourself & thinking about test day when you don't need to. It's good you feel comfortable with your staff, wishing you lots of  
Wiggy - Well get you missus  First of all thanks for the lovely things you have said    & I'm sorry I've missed most of your cycle. However, you seem to have done brilliantly without me! You seem to be coping incredibly well & are already halfway through your 2ww. When is test date  And young lady have you any idea what a fantastic achievement it is to get a blast     It's truly brilliant. My pregnancy was with a blast & I was told that the chances of a pregnancy with a blast increase to 60%+ because of how far the embryo has developed. You should feel more than happy having a blast sitting on the subs bench  I had 3 frosties from my 2nd cycle (frozen at 6 & 7 cells) & 2 survived the thaw & gained cells before ET & I've read of many BFP's from FET so it can be a good thing. I guess that you're doing the pineapple/brazil nut thing because of selenium. Did you know you can buy it in tablet form? I've taken them before, any health shop sell them just make sure you don't buy the ones with added vitamin A because the dose of vitamin A is too high. Hope your nephew had a fab 2nd  

As for egg share ladies the drug dose isn't higher it's just a case of how you respond & how many eggs they get that says whether you can do it or not. I don't know the exact numbers or whether clinics differ but I knew someone who had to produce 8 eggs to be able to egg share, 4 for her & 4 for the recipient. Obviously you need to check with your own clinic as to what their minimum number is.

Right I must go, work to do but I shall be around more often, whether you want me or not  I don't really belong because I'm not doing tx this year but like to keep in touch as I shall be off again next year!

Love to all,

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Kizzy Mouse,
I wanted to post seperately to you.
I'm so very sorry to read about your failed cycle  & take my hat off to you for making such a hard & very brave decision. I wish you all the luck in the world as a new chapter opens for you & hope with all my   that it brings you the happiness you deserve. Sometimes we end up taking a different path to the one we intended to but it doesn't mean that we can't still get the dream at the end of it.

I hope your dreams come true, take care & keep in touch, let us know how you are doing.

Much love,

Erica.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi all,   

Erica it's so good to hear from you again, your post always make me smile     Of course we still want to hear from you, whether your having txt or not. Speaking of which, how's your DH about going again next year?? Did all of your decorating and the new, gym-toned Erica, soften him up about doing it all again?

Nicksy, was it Friday just gone that you had your counselling session? If so how did it go??

Hi Zarzar, hope your ok   

Did anyone hear Kissy Bear?? I guess it's old news now but wondered what she had, boy or girl and how they all are....

Well, just a shortish note about me    We had a lovely weekend away, just about managed to get some shoes, I wouldn't recommend leaving it to the last minute though  
The wedding and a 5 hour drive on Friday and yesterday did keep my mind off of the 2ww, but of course now we are back it's the only thing I can think of. At this point last time I was going    so I'm trying so hard not to let it get to me this time. For the first week I was feeling all sorts of pains and cramps which in a way was quite comforting because I was thinking that something might be happening. I suppose in reality it was my body settling down again from the EC and now I am feeling very normal with no cramps or twinges. My (.)(.) are feeling a little tender and full, but again from last time I know this is likely to be due to the cyclogest than anything else. Trying to find my PMA of last week but it seems to have done a runner! I keep imagining doing a hpt on Thursday and I can only imagine seeing one line and the thought just makes me   I feel all shaky and nervous just thinking about it. I have been good and haven't bought any hpt's yet as I know that I can't be trusted and will use them, I shall get some on Wednesday.

Hope that I can report back with some more encouraging news soon,

Lots of love to you all,


----------



## zoie

hi all well today i had some good news if my first ivf dont work then i will be allowed 2 more goes!!  so im starting to feel that there is not to much pressure on the first go now!!

wiggy congrats on getting to blasts  and wishing you a good 2ww
by the way everyone kissybear had a little girl called kayleigh joss!! you can leave her a msg on birth anouncments 
hope everyone else is doing well will do more ersonals soon xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hey Zoie,

Good news all round     I'm pleased that you have 3 goes in total, but really     that you will only new the first go.

I'll check out birth announcements - thanks for passing on the news.

Wiggy


----------



## zarzar

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is well...its another rainy day here and i'm feeling a bit  

Zoie thanks for letting us now about kissybear.. thats great news. Great news about you getting 3 goes too but hopefully you will only need the one 

Wiggy how you doing hun? not long to go now i'm   so much that it has worked for you 

Hi Erica  how are you? yep i'm not far away from you. We have all our scans at Birmingham Women's hospital but have treatment at the Chelsea and Westminster hosptial so we have to treck down to London 

Well less than a week now til DR and i'm getting a bit concerned because i haven't heard anything from the clinic so i'm just going to go ahead on Monday and start anyway. Hopefully everything will be ok its just I haven't heard off them for over a month and I'm worried they have forgotten about me!

anyway lots and lots of luck to wiggy for thursday  

take care

Michelle


----------



## Wiggywoo

Zarzar, 

That's so exciting to be d/r soon   another step closer   

I would say it might be worth a call to your clinic just to make sure. I know that all clinics are different but I have had to have a scan before d/r to make sure that the lining was thin enough and that there was no other activity going on. Having said that I was on the OCP for a while first. Hope that I'm not worrying you unnecessarily hun, I'm positive all is fine  

Wiggy x


----------



## zoie

must admit i have heard of women haveing a baseline scan before d/r but my doctor said i would just d/r and have a scan in 2 weeks to see if the d/r has worked so some clinics might be different ? should be best to find out xx


----------



## zarzar

Hi both

Well the we emailed the clinic again and the Sister has emailed us back and given us a list of provisional dates:

day 21 Oct 13th
AF due 20th Oct
DR scan 24 Oct
2nd scan 31 Oct
3rd scan 3rd Nov
4th scan 5th Nov
EC 11th Nov
ET 10th Nov

so i'm really excited now..i know that this may all change and there are lots of things that can go wrong but i'm trying to stay really positive. I can't believe that it is all going to start happening so soon. it doesn't seem real.

Yippee..thanks both for your replies and i'm so glad thay have got in touch with us today becuase i was getting a bit worried


----------



## ERIKA

Hello ladies (& Jilly if you're looking in  )

ZarZar - I go to the Womens, the staff are lovely so you will be very comfortable with your scans  How come you are having tx in London  It's a long way to go isn't it. I'm glad to see you've checked with your clinic about your d/r scan & you've given yourself an idea on other dates too  On my 1st IVF I had a baseline scan on CD1, started d/r on CD21 & then had a scan 2-3 weeks later to make sure I had. On the other attempts I was only scanned to make sure d/r was complete. I was on Suprecor, is that what you will be using? I found d/r fine, I just suffered a few hot flushes (you might be grateful for those given the weather at the moment  ). Wishing you lots of luck as you begin tx   exciting times.
Zoie - Wow 3 goes  are they all funded? If so that's bl**dy marvellous, funding is such a postcode lottery. I hope you are 1st time lucky   & don't need your extra goes but it's great to have them as a backup, it eases the pressure & you no doubt feel more relaxed.
Kissybear -     Huge congratulations to you & DH on the birth of your beautiful daughter Kayleigh Joss. Hope you are both well & we look forward to hearing the details & seeing a picture (of your daughter not the birth of course  ) soon. 
Spooks - Hey missus where are you  Setting up a pregnancy ticker hopefully I NEED to know how far you are  Hope all is good with you  
Wiggy - Ooooh it's nice to be back poppet  Tx is on a backburner (& I think my body is enjoying the rest to be honest) but will be back on early next year  hopefully. I think my powers of persuasion worked a treat lots of  & even more   We didn't talk about it too much, it didn't seem appropriate with what he is doing at the moment but I did mention going to a new clinic in January & he didn't say no! The decorating is coming on a treat & I'm still doing 4-7 hours a week in the gym. I'm hoping he was impressed with both but being a bloke he didn't say much! So lovely lady is Thursday your actual test day? I'm so pleased to hear that you haven't tested early  it's hard not to but it's for the best because you can get a false result. Unfortunately pg symptoms & the s/e of the pessaries are one & the same so it's testing on test day that tells you for real. I've got a good feeling about you missus      & think you could start a run of good news on here  Thinking of you &  for the perfect result & fantastic news on Thursday  I've also given Jilly a good kick up the  & she should be posting to you later today. She'll brag about weight watchers & the fact that she has lost over 2 stone, another 2 & she'll be halfway to target  

 to everyone else, must go & crack on.

Erica.xx


----------



## zoie

hi erika yeah all 3 are funded!! makes me feel better cause i was stressed about having to hope the first one worked!!
ive ad trouble with barts lately nad found out i wasnt on the list , but today it was all sorted i found i am on the waiting list but actually penciled in !! barts are not putting people on the list unless they are ready to start treatment!! i am but due to my illness they have to have a meeting about my treatment and make everyone awhere or me and my illness so cant be put onto list untill meeting but they will back date me on the list from september the 10th so i dont need to worry!!  

kissybear hope all is going well with you and kayleigh!! bet your catching up on some sleep 

zarzar glad all has come together for you and you will be on your 2ww in no time 
kissymouse hope you are ok honey!! big hugs for you


----------



## spooks

hello ladies - i didn't realise we were on part 63 - just assumed everyone was being quiet and erika was 'otherwise engaged' in the salami factory    sorry!

Erika glad you had a good time with DF but sorry he's gone back again - I really do feel for you 
Lovely to read your posts again they do make me chuckle.

Wiggy - great news about your snow baby - I've read about an awful lot of people that have FET with one frostie and have good results - hopefully you'll be using it for a sibling       All the best - you sound like you're doing very well on your 2ww. I kept trying to visualise that cross on a HPT (couldn't bear to use a digital one last time with the words staring at you!) and found it tricky so I used to draw a cross on my belly every night   not saying that made it work but it helped the PMA along. (When I say draw I just mean with my finger - not a pen )

Zoie - fab news about the 3 goes - hope you won't need them but it's good back up for you. I was so relieved when our IVF funding was transferred to the private clinic and it did help me relax knowing that if my last IUI didn't work there was a plan of action at the ready. I was lucky enough not to need it and I hope you're first time lucky   The new year will soon be here.

zarzar - glad your clinic got back to you and all the best for tx    

Nicksy -   hello hope you appointment went well - I think the test they're giving you is an AMH - different clinics use different scales for the results so don't worry if you read anything on here about the levels and yours don't match - just listen to your clinic and if they say it's okay -then that's good enough. Great that you'll be starting before Christmas - 

Jilly, kissymouse   big hugs to you - hope you're both doing okay 

love to anyone else 

*AAM - pregnancy bit coming up if anyone wants to avoid it * I'm doing fine thanks, at 7 week scan all was good so I was reassured for about half an hour then started looking at the picture in the car on the way home and was over analysing little beanie - so put the picture away and haven't looked at it since.   Suffering from bad nausea, sickness and tiredness BUT NOT COMPLAINING! In fact it goes completely some days then I worry that it's not there . Got my 12 week scan this week - little anxious (yet again).

Erika - I haven't got a ticker - one of the girls on the donor thread is due the same date as me so I just look at hers to find out how far I am - she can't believe it! and it's completely mad I know   but my brain is like mush at the moment and sharing a ticker seems to work for me   She's having twins mind   
*PG bit over *

love and best wishes to all, spooks


----------



## Jillypops

Erica... Excuse me you didn't kick my A*se      

Wiggy..          hat back on please!!!!!!!! no talking of a negative on this board or else      just t                       I too have a good feeling &  Erica & I are never wrong. Just wanted to give you some support       xxxxx

ZarZar.. Pleeeeeeeeeease not another brummie on this thread     Seriously,        with starting it will be the 2ww before you know it.. There is truely no better support than FF xxxxxx

Kissy            on the arrival of Kayleigh Joss xx Hope you are both ok xxxx

Zoie.. another one to start before   & 3 funded goes.. Hope it's 1st time lucky for you.. Do you have a date? xxxxx

Spooks.. Where are yoooooou?? cant wait to see you ticker.. hope all is well xxxxx

Nicksy.. Are you due to start too? xxxxxxxxx

Sorry I haven't posted in ages.. with not doing anymore tx it's made sense for me not to post.. just nice not thinking about it.
I'm fine I lost 29 lb & 12lb to go   & also been offered to go on a business trip to Barcelona next Friday   not sure if I can go yet.. but fingers crossed. 
I will be keeping an eye on you all & following all your journeys xxxxx


----------



## spooks

jilly, lovely to hear from you, I know I'm not 'in charge' of the board but I don't think there should be any criteria for posting on here - after all I always was an imposter too! And if you feel like you're up for a natter or able to offer advice... why not.  

Hoping everything is going well for and you are finding peace and strength.
Can't believe your weight loss     well done


----------



## Wiggywoo

Ahhhh, you girls are just the best, thanks for your messages      

Jilly, check you out losing all that weight     good on you and thanks for popping by it's always good to hear from you.

Zoie, sounds like a mini nightmare re the waiting list but at least you are back on there, if only in pencil for now. Does seem as though you might need to keep checking up on them.   

Zarzar, pleased that you heard back from your clinic, it all sounds very organised.....not long now  

Spooks, there you are     My goodness, did you really say 12 weeks Already?? That's the thing with txt isn't it, 8 weeks can pass in a blur.  Delighted to hear that all of your scans have been good so far, although that infection doesn't sound pleasant at all    Now, I like the idea of you piggy-backing on someone elses ticker, but unless we know who she is and where to find her we can't keep up with you, can we?!?!??! So, best that you keep in touch with all the lastest please   

Erica, what are those blokes like, eh    You go to all that trouble and they appear to barely notice, though we know that they do really, they just don't like to say too much. Loving your methods of persuasion though   

Had some acupuncture today and the acupuncturist said that I looked tired    but was sounding more positive that last time so that's good. Have to say though, have had a fairly positive day today, still haven't felt the urge to buy any pee sticks, will have to get some tomorrow, that's when the torment normally starts for me. The clinic have said that the OTD is 14 days after EC, which is Thurs, this does sound early compared to other clinics, so I think that if it is a BFN I may carry on testing for a few more days before I let myself indulge in a glass of wine or three!

I have a plan, it the txt works then all well and good, if not then I am going to get my body back into shape and maybe look at taking part in some sort of charity event that will require training for. Last year we did a charity trek in Iceland for a week which took a fair bit of organising and fundraising. The economic climate might not be lending itself to too much fundraising at the moment but perhaps something on a smaller scale to focus my mind and body for a good few months. We'll see....

Sweet dreams ladies, xx


----------



## Nicksy

Wow, all of a sudden there are lots of girls on here chatting!  I need to really try and keep up with you all. 

Wiggy - PMA my girl, but your charity raising event is really a lovely idea.  I am praying that you get a BFP on Thursday   

Jilly - Hi hun - lovely to meet you, I am hoping to start IVF E/S soon - I am waiting for the Doctor to ring me back (we have been waiting a week  ) to let us know what we need to do now. We went for our counselling on Friday which was really good and gave us a lot to think about. 

Spooks - Hi hun - lovely to meet you. Yes it is a AMH test that they might be doing (nothing is definite yet but I should find out soon).  Big congrats on your pregnancy - I am sure that most of us feel paranoid until we actually give birth!   to you!

Zoie - Hi hun, nice to meet you too - thats great news that you have 3 goes at IVF - lets hope that you only need the one  

Zarzar - I am glad that you are starting soon, gosh that seems to have come around really quickly.   that this treatment is successful for you. 

Erika - Hi hun, how are you this morning - I love reading your posts - they are so funny!  

Sending love and   to you all 

xxx


----------



## ERIKA

Hello lovelies 

I'll catch up tomorrow, today is far too busy 
I just wanted to send Wiggy (  sorry I'm off again, for you newbies my family pet dog when I was younger had a nickname of Wiggy & everytime I type it I grin. Personally I think this Wiggy must look like a Yorkshire Terrier, why else would she be called Wiggy  ) loads of         for testing tomorrow.

I too think it is a little early, I always had to test 14 days from ET not EC making your day Saturday. However, if your clinic say tomorrow I'm sure there is not a cat in hells chance that you will hold out until the weekend. I shall think of you tomorrow, not  by the way, just testing  I've got a really good feeling for you, don't let me down   

Lots of love & of course as many  as I can muster.

Erica.


----------



## Wiggywoo

It's a BFN here this morning ladies    Trying to hold on to the hope that it is an early OTD and that there may be a slim chance but probably kidding myself.

Two ladies from my clinic tested positive three days after a BFN on OTD (one of them this week.) 

I've been thinking so positively this time around, had acupuncture just before and after ET (at considerable expense on a Sunday in Central London) and just wonder what more I could have done. I was actually thinking that maybe I won't test for a few more days but I had two dreams last night in which they were both positive and I felt so encouraged when I woke this morning.

Sorry I'm so miserable ladies, I'll let you know if there is any change.


----------



## Nicksy

Wiggy - I am so sorry hun - it might be that the test is a lttle early - try again in a few days.  I am sending you big   honey and just want to say that I am here if you want a chat. 

Take care 

xxx


----------



## ERIKA

Hey Wiggy  
I've been popping on all morning & wondering where you were  
Sweetheart, I still think it's a very early test day, like I said I always had to test 14 days from ET. You haven't talked about AF at all so that's got to be a good thing hasn't it. I'm not going to send any sorrys for now because I don't think it's a true result.
Instead I'm going to send you millions of             &       & ask that you test again at the weekend when I think you'll get a more accurate result  

Don't give up yet missus because I haven't given up on you, far from it in fact  It's not over til the fat lady sings & my mouth is firmly  Your dream showed a positive result, it didn't show on what day did it  

Lots of love to you  & keep those positive feelings flowing.

Erica


----------



## Wiggywoo

Thanks ladies,

I know, I do find it annoying that they give us such an OTD. No signs of AF at all so I'm going to wait until Sat, do a test then and maybe Sunday if need be as that will be 14dpt as I had a day 3 transfer.

Trying to push all those rubbish thoughts about telling people etc aside at the moment, plus DH can do that. Having tea at mums tonight with DH, bro, sil and 2 yr old nephew who is gorgeous and wonderful and thinks I'm amazing - they pick up on things at such an early age now don't they   

Gonna throw myself into the ironing this afternoon to while away some time - not literally though cause that would hurt   See, starting to get back to my old self already


----------



## ERIKA

Wiggy
I've got lots of jobs that need doing at mine so please feel free to occupy yourself, keys are available anytime. I'm only offering as a mate you understand, to help keep your mind off testing  I know I know I'm such a good girl  
So no sign of AF at all  now that's what I call  I do wonder why clinics differ on testing times but from what I've read 12 days is early & I wouldn't read too much into today poppet. Look forward to the weekend & as for


Wiggywoo said:


> Trying to push all those rubbish thoughts about telling people etc aside at the moment, plus DH can do that.


I bet you soon change your mind about telling everyone when you get a   
Sending you even more        enjoy tea at your mums & bless your little nephew how cute (& gullible  ) I've got 2 nieces aged 2 & 7 & an 8 year old nephew who are fantastic, bring me so much joy & constantly makes me smile even during the not so good times. Priceless. Enjoy your family time tonight & think about giving them great news at the weekend 

Erica.xxxxx


----------



## spooks

Wiggy, hang on in there and test on the weekend. Clinics have so many different protocols     my friend was told to test 16-18days after et


----------



## Jillypops

Wiggy.. Hold onto them      thoughts... it aint over till the witch is here!!!!!!!! Tomsmummy got a BFN on test day & ended up with a BFP day 17!!!!! I tested 12 days after ec & got a BFP.. only for it to be a BFN on testing.. I was always told to test on day 14 after EC but that was at the hosp with a blood test... So where there is hope   xxxx

Spooks.. get yourself a ticker!!!!! how do we know how your going? oh er get you running the board in mine & Ericas absence  ' .. only kidding its lovely to see you all supporting each other.. PM me if you need Erica putting back in line   & I'll oblige.

Erica..   fancy calling Wiggy a Yorkshire terrier     although I am now picturing Wiggy looking like Freddie       ah don't get me started.. you know no one gets my humour   

Nicksy.. sounds like your just about to start your journey      goodluck xxxxxxxx We will all gladly share your journey with you xxxxx


----------



## spooks

Jilly - I have no idea how to handle Erika - she's a real wild one ain't she? I can't possibly take her on by myself.   

Wiggy    hope you're okay   
love to everyone


----------



## Wiggywoo

Thank you so much for your messages, have to admit I'm not having a great day, AF has arrived in full flow. Weather-wise it is lovely and we have been out for a long walk. I've been trying to concentrate on positives at the moment such as enjoying the freedom of some tx free months (it will be the first time since April that I'm not taking meds of some sort), not being a fat bridesmaid at a wedding next April, carrying on with my exercise and yoga classes which make me feel so much better, fitting into my clothes again and of course that I have a wonderful DH, adorable cat and a very close immediate family. Having said that, still too upset to tell them yet, I think that DH will do that.

I'll call Lister on Monday and arrange the follow-up consultation. I think that if they agree we'll probably look at doing the FET in Jan/Feb time and then a fresh cycle mid 2009 if need be. My worry at the moment is that DH felt that we had improved so much in terms of no. of eggs and therefore embies, and the grade of the embies that if it didn't work this time, is it really likely to. My DH tends to look at things in a logical manner (unlike me who is more emotional) and I think that his thoughts are that we are spending so much money and having nothing to show for it, not even increasing your chances for next time, so where do we draw the line. Personally I'm not even a little bit close to thinking about drawing the line and it upsets me that he maybe.

Feeling very confused at the moment, will finish up here as my rambling could go on!


----------



## zarzar

Oh wiggy i'm so sorry for you hun  I was really hoping that it would work for you. I'm glad that you are trying to concentrate on the positive things even though that must be really hard. You and dh need to take your time and not rush into any decisions 

Sending you lots of love

Michelle xx


----------



## spooks

I'm so sorry Wiggy  .
I think men just look at things from a different perspective but I'm sure he'll want to do what's right for you. 
Take time to heal and gain strength     
love spooks


----------



## zoie

wiggy im so sorry   lets hope the new year brings us both good news


----------



## Nicksy

I am so very sorry Wiggy   to you.  We are here if you need us xxx


----------



## zarzar

Hi guys

Just thought i'd let you know that i started my jabs yesterday so i'm now officially on my way 
DH is giving me the jab as i don't think i could do it myself. i'm such a wimp.  

So far i'm feeling pretty good..i'm doing the jabs in my stomach as i think that is less painful. I tried it in the leg last night and it wasn't good.

Anyway hope everyone is well

take care

Michelle xxx


----------



## spooks

all the best for this cycle


----------



## zoie

hi zarzar congrats on getting started!! i did my injections in my le and found it did sting abit ut not to bad 
glad you are getting on well with jabs and good luck xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi girls,     sorry been lying low for a while, but starting to feel a bit brighter now!

Zarzar, great news that you've started d/r, that seems to have come around very quickly. How are those jabs going?? Have you got a scan booked in to find out when you can start your stimms?? I have only ever sniffed to d/r but had injections to stimm and I was always told to do these in my stomach. They never stung and I barely felt it to be honest but then I am quite "fleshy" there!!

Speaking of which, I've been back to the gym this week, a couple of spinning classes and some extra gym work this morning. Also out walking yesterday afternoon, so whilst I don't think I'm quite ready to rival Erica in the gym yet or Jilly with the weight loss I feel much better for doing something. This time in 3 weeks we will be arriving in Antigua so it's full on til then so that when we are there I'm not mistaken for something the tide has washed up on the beach    

We've also had a few goings on this week with our little pussy cat, I think that I've told you before that she is diabetic, well for some reason her blood sugar levels have completely changed this week and we've been at the vets twice at midnight as she has been showing signs of going into a hypo episode which could ultimately result in her going into a coma. As you can imagine it's been quite frantic, things always seem so much worse late at night aswell, but she spent the day at the vets yesterday so that they could do more tests, hopefully it will only be having to re-adjust her insulin levels that we inject her with each day and she will be back to her naughty self again soon.

Hi to all, hope your enjoying the weekend


----------



## zarzar

Hi wiggy and all  

Wiggy great that you've been doing lots of exercise..I'm sure that must be helping you to feel better. You're brave trying spinning classes. I'm really scared to try one of those in case i can't hack it and fall off the bike  One thing I've been doing that i really enjoy is aqua aerobic..its surprisingly good for toning the arms too...git to keep the 'bingo wings' at bay  How long are you going to Antigua for you lucky thing?...I'm sure you will be lovely and toned after hitting the gym so often

Sorry to hear about your poor pussy cat too  Hope the vets can sort her out and that she's feeling better now 

Well the jabs are going great now I'm doing them in my stomach. I have stretch marks from having dd and its practically numb in some areas so can't feel a thing  AF is due tomorrow but i don't have any signs yet but once its here i will be booked in for a scan and i guess they will tell me when to start stimming. I'm looking forward to that part because the d/r drugs are making me feel a bit [email protected] I've been feeling sick, having hot flushes, really achey thighs and no sex drive at all   poor dh

anyway i will keep you posted how things are going


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hey Zarzar,    

How are you, has the witch arrived today?? Fingres crossed that AF will behave and arrive on time for you so that you can get going with the stimms soon    Do you know which drugs you will be stimming with? Hopefully the awful d/r side effects that you've been having will slow down, though I always had to take a reduced dose of my d/r drugs whilst stimming. It will all be worth it though when you have that BFP in about 4 / 5 weeks time   Not long til you take the next step, I always find it quite exciting in some ways but then I can be a bit of an   

Nicksy, have to confess, I can't really remember where you are at. Are you still waiting to be matched with a recipient or did I miss that     Sorry, I've been so me me me me that I'm worried I've not caught up with everyone.

Zoie, sorry also    I can remember that you were told that you had 3 free goes, though we all know that you'll only need 1 but we won't tell them that eh, but not sure what's happening now. Are you permanently on the waiting list now

Erica, how on earth do you do all of that gym work     I've only been a couple of times and I can barely walk down the stairs today my legs are aching so much, and as for going to the loo, once I've sat down on it, I can just about stand back up again     I had better be less achey tomorrow otherwise I won't be making that spinning class in the evening   

I've changed my follow-up apt at the clinic to see a dr that specialises in immunology issues and repeated bfn's. I know that after two attempts I might not be classes as repeated yet but I think that it will be good to see someone else. DH has to be in London the day before so he has suggested that I go with him and that we spend the night together in a hotel, I'm liking that idea obviously but worried about leaving puss as it is only next week and her blood levels might not have stabilised by then. Plus she'd have to go to the cattery for 1 night then she'd be home for a week and back there for again when we go on holiday. I'm not sure that it is fair on her - it is a very nice cattery though and sometimes when we've stayed in a [email protected] hotel I reckon she is better off than we are


----------



## zoie

hi all
wiggy im on the list but they are having to have a meeting about me as they need to be on the ball cause of my diabetes and cystic fibrosis!! see all the docs need to know just incase things dont go to plan!! lets hope it does 
once they have had there meeting they will take into account i have been waiting from sep 10th and then put me on in pen sort of thing but i wont go to the end of the list!! so thats a bonus 
wont be long now knid of hopeing it will be before or on xmas


----------



## zarzar

Hi Guys  

How are we all today 

Wiggy good news that you are going to see a specialist. i think its always a good idea to get someone else's opinion. Fingers crossed that he will be able to help you and dh get that well deserved bfp   How's your puss cat doing? Hope she's ok and that you get to have that trip down to London with dh. I'm sure she will be fine in the cattery and it sounds like you have a good one that you've used before so i'm sure if you explain her situation they will keep an extra close eye on her 

Zoie fingers crossed that you get to start your IVF before xmas too. That would be great wouldn't it! It's always so much more complicated for the docs when there are other issues besides the infertility 

Well the   still hasn't shown her face yet. I'm getting really sharp pains every know and then and have really sore (.)(.) but still no af. I'm, hoping that it will be tomorrow know as I really want to get started on the next stage now. I'm like you wiggy, find it really exciting to star on the next step...not bothered about the jabs at all know, except last night dh let got of the needle just as he had put it into my stomach and it was just hanging out of my stomach..for some reason i found this really amusing and started laughing which caused the injection to be wobbling up and down with my jelly belly   was a bit sore though


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone,

I've just been watching last night's The Restaurant on the bbc iplayer and now I'm starving. I know that whatever I cook just isn't going to be good enough now     

Any sign of AF yet Zarzar?? Just typical of it not to appear the one time that you want it to,     hopefully it's here now and that you have started stimming. I had a few 'moments' when I was injecting, I got a bit blase about it and would forget to prepare the needle pen properly and would have it hanging out of my tummy whilst I finised getting it ready, it is a bit weird isn't it to see something hanging out of your tummy   

Ah Zoie     I don't know if it's me, and I don't want to make matters worse, but it does seem like you've been waiting ages and that there is always some meeting or discussion that's about to take place. Have they said when they are going to meet next to discuss your situation? I really do hope that you can get going before Christmas, for me Christmas is always a marker of how long we've been ttc and I dread another one coming around and still not being pg, so I hope that this year you'll have lots of positive vibes and be getting ready or already on the 2ww. 

Puss is doing better thanks. The insulin that we have been giving her is too low but they did that on purpose so that we can build it up slowly and find out what the right amount is for her now. Bless her I took her to the vet today and then next week I'll have to take her to the cattery for 2 nights and then the following week she'll be back there again for 11 nights and then the week following she's back to the vet for a check up. Unfortunately with our holidays, 2 x icsi and 3 consulations away this year she has become a regular visitor at the cattery but at least we are satisfied that they will look after her well. In fact one of the owners is diabetic so they are very understanding and aware of the needs.

Still battling on at the gym, but as we were out for dinner last night and again on Saturday I feel like I am running forward to stand still at the moment     I just love food too much to say no though, especially desserts, my fav 

Speak soon, Wiggy


----------



## zoie

hi wiggy 
the docs are having meeting on the 1st november so should find out the outcome of howmany eggs transfered and also should be able to start!! 
aarrrh i feel sorry fo your cat!! im diabetic and hate it!! it must be worse for a cat cause you cant tell anyone if feel ill  glad you know the cattery looks after kitty well.


----------



## zarzar

Morning ladies

Up early today for no apparent reason (apart from someone had been messing with my phone and set all of the alarms to come on )

Anyway AF finally arrived yesterday only 4 days late!! it must be to do with the drugs because I've never had a cycle that long before nor have i ever had any fertility drugs before! So now i have to get booked in for my first scan on Monday or Tuesday   I can't wait to get started on the next stage so I really hope they tell me i can start stimming

Zoie I really hope that your docs get everything sorted when they have their meeting in November and that you can get started soon after that 

Hey Wiggy how are you? Hope your doing well hun... When do you have your follow up appt? is it next week? Hope everything goes well for you

Anyway hope everyone has a fantastic weekend 

Take care

Zarzar xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Zarzar, Zoie, Nicksy, Erica and anyone else! 


I'm at work typing this in word, and trying to make it look like I am actually working! Life has been quite hectic, in a good way lately, but I have been lurking, just not had the time to post sorry!

Our appointment went really well with Dr Thum last week, I had a couple of days in London, went to the Abercrombie and Fitch store at the end of Saville Row which is like a nightclub, dark, noisy with half naked men!!!     Anyway, back to Dr Thum, he was lovely, very positive and said that he can't see any reason why txt shouldn't work. We have decided to do the FET in January with our little frostie which is already at day 6. I was surprised that he was so certain that I should do the FET with only 1 as I thought that there would be risks with the thaw etc but he said that it is a 90% thaw rate. If that doesn't work, then I will have a laparoscopy (which I'm not looking forward to) and do the NK cells test before another fresh cycle in April. I already had blood taken last week to test for a whole load of stuff which I can't remember, sticky blood was mentioned I think?? If any of those come back then they can treat me during the FET with steriods and something else. (It's all written down at home.) He basically said that it was either due to my uterus or the quality of the embryo's. As I'm still young (in infertility terms) he doesn't want to concentrate too much on the embryo factor, hence the lap and blood tests. 

I have felt fine for a week or so now, but did find myself quite tearful whilst we were there which just goes to show that the tears and upset are never really far away are they.

I feel now that we have a plan of action which I'm excited about. I'm also loving being off of the meds and DH and I are getting on so well just goes to show how much the meds affected me without me realising. Fortunately because I have a regular cycle the FET is unmedicated until transfer when I will have to use cyclogest which isn't so bad. 

So, in all, life's pretty good at the moment, we have our 2 week holiday on Friday which we both desperately need. Lots of people think that we have been away a lot this year but they don't realise that it's been for txt which ISN'T a holiday. 

Where is everyone at?? Zarzar are you stimming yet? Nicksy have you heard from your clinic?? 

Sorry I've been so useless of late but would really love to hear from you all,

Wiggy


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Wiggy and the rest of the ladies!!

I have also been lurking but not posting as not really had any update to be honest.  

Wiggy I am so glad that you have now got a plan and I am   that the FET will be successful for you in January so that you don't need any more treatment! 

I have got an appointment at the hospital for the 19th November - my DH has rang them and left a message though to try and find out what this is for.  We don't want any more consultations as we have already had 2 so its getting very frustrating.  I just want to get on with it now but obviously I understand that there is more red tape with it being IVF with egg share! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok! Much love to you all

xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hey Nicksy    

Pleased that you have an apt for the 19th, but I'm the same, I would want to know why aswell    At least that way you can be prepared. Do they need to see you in person to confirm that they have matched you with someone?? Do you get matched with someone registered at your clinic or is a nationwide recipient list?

Hope you and your DH are otherwise well    I have a ton of ironing to get through, then I have to iron all my holiday clothes - even though I know that they will get creased in the case   - and I'm trying to get in as many gym sessions as I can between now and Friday, not that I think it will make much difference, I'll still look a bit too lumpy and bumpy for my bikini but to the hell with it, no one will know me!


----------



## Nicksy

Hey Wiggy, 

The hospital rang DH and basically it is an appointment that we need to have as they go through all the legalities of who my eggs belong to should I die whilst having treatment    Anyway she then said that we really should get going very quickly after this and providing that my blood tests are ok.  I can't wait until the 19th November now!!

I hope that you have a lovely holiday honey and speak soon. 

Hi to everyone else

xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Nicksy,

The legalities are all quite frightening aren't they     I remember having to fill in all the forms especially if we have frosties and something happens to us. It's like writing a will in many ways, making you think about situations which you pray you will never find yourself in. Very sobering, but necessary for the clinic.

Hope it goes well on the 19th and that you will be drug taking soon - in the best possible way of course!

Zarzar and Erica, hope you're both ok    getting a little worried as we haven't heard from either of you for a little while    

Wiggy


----------



## zarzar

Hi guys how is everyone?

Nicksy great news about your appt...it will soon come round. Yes i remember those forms asking about what happens to your eggs if you go doolally  it's amazing we're all as sane as we are considering how   tx makes you feel.

Wiggy how are you? glad your appt went well with the specialist and will be   extra hard that your FET works for you  When are you jetting off to sunnier climes?

Well I've been a bit poorly over the last few days  had a really bad cold and generally feeling [email protected] Not sure if its the drugs or not. 

Well i've been stimming for 6 days now and its going ok..(apart from last night the gonal F pen really really hurt) We have our first scan tomorrow morning to see how many follies I am growing  I'm actually feeling quite nervous about it. I just have no idea if it working or not, or if its working too well and i'm producing too many follies  all this uncertainty is soo annoying. Any way at least I will have a bit of an idea what is going on in there tomorrow.

Anyway take care all


----------



## Wiggywoo

Good to hear from you Zarzar    

Make sure you let us know how you get on tomorrow with your scan.     

The first one is always the worst because at that stage the follies are too small to feel much action, but there is plenty of time for the nurses to adjust the dosage of your Gonal if need be, what dose are you on at the moment?? First time I started on 225 and increased to 300 after the first scan, got 8 eggs. Second time was on 300 all the way through and had 12 eggs, I could really feel the difference, very bloated and lots of twinges in and around the ovaries. DH said that I was like a hen waiting to lay her eggs   

I usually had my second scan 4-6 days later and then every 2-3 days after that, by that stage they were concentrating on the eggs that were there rather than trying to 'grow' some more, it is quality over quantity after all.

I know of two people, one on a low dose of Gonal, had lots of eggs and got a BFP, and then the other was on a high dose, had a couple of eggs and still got a BFP so please don't read too much into the numbers. 

We're leaving home tomorrow afty and leaving Gatwick on Sat morning so should still be able to log on until then to see how you are getting on. Just getting on with some hand washing at the moment and trying to get the packing done whilst the cat is outside, she is so suspicious and knows that there is another cattery stay coming up for her - it does make me feel sad but we so desperately need this holiday and once we are back, that's is for a long time.

Hope you're feeling better soon,


----------



## zarzar

Hi wiggy..I bet you are really excited about your holiday. I know I would be. Our puss cat can always tell when we're going away too, he's so suspicious. We went away last weekend and he has gone AWOL now because he's got the hump with us. Every time we go away he always disappears for days after 

the dose that I'm on is 150 but i have been having twinges in the ovary area. I have also felt very bloated and full and hardly haven't had much of an appetite for over a week. that may have been because I've been poorly though. I've just got to keep the quality over quantity phrase in mind tomorrow  I do feel a little bit like a battery hen as well. It's just weird to think that I'm producing all these eggs on demand 

Well I'll let you know how I get on tomorrow. Good luck with the packing and try not to feel too bad about your puss cat. She'll be fine in the cattery


----------



## zoie

hi all xxx
zarzar good luck with your scan wishing all the best on your follies growing big and strong!!!!
when i did my menopur i didnt have a pen i just had a seringe!! but must admit thast the auto pen does seem abit more harsher!!


----------



## spooks

Hi ladies  
all is well with me - wanted to pop on to say 

zarzar - hope it goes well tomorrow     and well done so far  

wiggy -have a lovely holiday   and don't worry about your   -she/he probably won't give you a second thought when she's in the cattery  

Zoie - have the consultants met to discss your tx yet? Any news about starting dates?

   love to everyone esle reading , old and new
spooks


----------



## zoie

hi spooks nice to see you here xxx
ive not heard anything yet but did email the dr to ask whats going on!!!
how is you and baby hope your getting big and bubs is healthy xx


----------



## alice32

Hi All

I am a relative new comer to the site and think it may be the best way forward for me now! My husband and I have a been "trying" for a baby (hate that word) for about 2 and a half years now. Nothing found to be wrong with either of us so we're dealing with yet another awful phrase "unexplained infertility". Anyway, we have just had our second cycle of IUI and although I've been pressing all the positive buttons i have left aswell as acupuncture, hypnotherapy and counselling from the hospital, I dont feel pregnant and feel safer thinking that we're not rather than trying to muster up any excitement that it might actually have worked.

If any of you have any tips for coping with all this, i'd really love to hear them. It is definitely a bit up and down with me and quite frankly i'm exhausted of the whole process. Sometimes I am fine and othertimes, like yesterday, i hear that my best work friend is pregnant and I just want to retreat into my home and shut the world away-until I'm pregnant at least.

My husband is worried about me, and maybe with good cause, but i know that there is a reason why i'm not on top of the world and that is because the prospect of starting a family seems out of our reach and there's only so many more forced congratulations/other people's baby news I can muster/hear from the many friends who are all getting pregnant left right and centre.

Anyway, I know you are probably thinking,yes, this girl does need help! but I just want to know how to not feel bitter and angry and get our life back! I would love to find that switch inside my head that says I dont want to have a baby or a family and go back to being a happy carefree newly wed who didnt want kids (then)to interrupt our social life! If anyone has a magic solution, please let me know.

On a more medical level, we do have the option (if IUI hasnt worked) to have IVF. We are at the top of the list so we shouldnt have to wait (well apart from another 2 cycles). What is the shift from IUI to IVF like?

The IUI I have found quite tricky just because I have a busy job (like most people I know) and fitting in hospital appointments etc plus the side effects of the injections plus feeling like a mini lab experiment has been quite trying. I know we should be grateful that modern medicine allows people to have babies and pray to god we become lucky too,but on an emotional and physical level can IVF fit into your normal working life??

Any answers grateful.

PS believe or not I am otherwise a happy fun outgoing person,but the last 2+ years have taken their toll, which I'm sure is making things worse!


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Alice, 

Welcome to the site firstly!  

Believe me honey, you are not on your own in how you are feeling.  I have already had 2 lots of IUI tx which to me were a complete waste of time and energy. I am now moving on to IVF eggsharing (bascially because we can't afford full IVF and we don't receive any funding from the NHS because DH already has a child from a previous marriage).  

I have days where I basically feel like everyone is against me - another pregnancy announced, the hospital don't call, it just goes on and on.  I too feel like you, that I really can't ever see having a baby, I sometimes just feel like I am going through the motions because I have to.  One of the worst things is, nobody (apart from on this site obviously  ) knows what we go through.  We have all the oh dears and I am sure it will work, but nobody actually knows what we feel every day of our lives! 

I have always tried not to let infertility (we are unexplained too) get the better of me, but just recently I feel like it is.  I feel like I am losing my strength in it all. I need to give myself a big kick up my  .  

I think if you have been through a medicated IUI, the jump to IVF may not be too bad - obviously it is going to be much more invasive, but I am actually quite looking forward to it as I feel that the chances of success are much higher.  I hope that I have made you feel a little bit better hun - stick around here or join in on the IUI TTC thread also, as there are some lovely ladies on there that always cheer me up.  Actually I think I might go and get cheered up now!! 


Hi to everyone else - I hope that you are all ok  
Much love

Nicola
xxx


----------



## spooks

Hi Alice, I jumped onto this particular thread after having 2 failed donor IUI's and the support here was fantastic. I felt I needed to know to know in my head what tx was around the corner for me. 
As you can see from my profile I was lucky enough not to need d IVF as we changed clinics and were advised to try one more d IUI which was successful. 
I think being prepared for IVF is helpful and although I can't advise you or share experiences of that I think it's fair to say that how you're feeling is completely normal. 
I don't think you're mad or 'need help' for how you feel and I for one can definitely relate to how you feel. My posts often (even now!) can sound bitter and I don't know what the answer is for coping with our feelings - pg. announcements etc.  I just hid away when I needed to and cried and shouted and moaned. I'd think everything was okay and then another piece of news would knock me for 6. 
So I don't think any of us will have magic answers for you but being on here really does help enormously and a big well done to your DH for leading you here. 
You will 'meet' lots of people that know what you're going through genuinely and we share the good times aswell as the bad - as you can see I still post here even though I'm not an official IVF gal! 

The IUI thread is much more active so as Nicksy said you may want to hop on there too.
    I hope this cycle works for you - if you read the 2ww member's IUI diaries youee that lots of people don't get symptoms and go on to have a BFP. But I know that you probably need to prepare yourself for the worst. It's good to have plans. 
All the best for your OTD, love spooks x

Ps hope everyone else is well


----------



## zoie

hi all well ive had some good news the doctor rang me today to say they will be having the meeting in couple of weeks and all ok to start!! thing is they dont do tx in december so she said i would probably start in jan which ok or me gives me time to get body ready!! cant believer in 2 months i will be starting tx  on xmas day it will be day 21 of cycle so he said he would have a look at me posible starting down regg then but she said they dont nomally but she will let me know!!.

hello alice and welcome xxx


----------



## spooks

Glad to hear things are moving ahead for you zoie


----------



## zarzar

Hi all

Sorry i haven't updated lately but its been a very hectic week. 

We had our final monitoring scan on Monday and had about 30 follies ranging from 13mm to 23.5mm which was a surprise because I didn't really feel like much was happening down there  Anyway the nurse seemed a little concerned that I would be in danger of developing OHSS which is a bit worrying. Anyway i was told to have my trigger shot at 12.30 on Monday night/Tues morning and to go in for EC on wed at 12 30 

So we went down to London yesterday morning and DH had to produce his sample. We then had over a 3 hour wait until my EC so we had a wonder around and DH treated me to a manicure  I was really nervous about having the EC done but in the end it wasn't too bad. I don't really remember much about it but the good news is that they managed to get 21 eggs   . Unfortunately thats when the fun started. I had a funny reaction to the sedative and was being sick everywhere and I went all light headed so they had to admit me to a ward and put me on a drip for a few hours. Luckily after a bit of a snooze and with lots of fluids inside me i felt better and was discharged at about 9 o'clock last night. 

So this morning all I have done is sit by the phone waiting to see if any of my eggs have fertilised which they did. We got 16 embies  the embryologist reccommended taking them to blasts and we will hopefully be having a single blast transfered on Monday.  

Sorry for the long me post..I'm so chuffed with the outcome. So far it has been worth all the jabs and the feeling crap. Bring on the 2ww now   

take care all


----------



## spooks

So glad all went well and you got over the ec - poor you having a reaction though. 
16 embies is very impresive  
All the best for ET     
Take it easy in the mean time


----------



## zarzar

Thanks spooks. How's your bump coming along? 

Just heard from the embryologist and we still have 12 embies going strong - 10 x 8 cell and 2 x 7 cell. Can't it. ET scheduled for 12.15 on Monday   

 to everyone xx


----------



## zoie

zarzar GREAT news about et!! your embies sound brilliant good luck for monday xxxx

hiya spooks how you been?
hi to everyone else xx

well im still ill  having tempeture,headaches,and my spine and neck are hurting!!! WARNING DONT HAVE A FLU JAB!! ive been like this since i had mine!!!
will keep popping in the keep up to date xx


----------



## zarzar

Hi Zoie

Sorry your feeling so bad after your flu jab. I have heard that they can affect people quite badly. Hope you are getting lots of rest and your dh is looking after you


----------



## spooks

Wow Zarzar - glad to hear all is going to plan.
     All the best for tomorrow.  

Oh poor you Zoie    take care and hope you feel better soon  

I'm doing well here thanks, got a little burst of energy now which is nice so I'm making the most if it and off to some Christmas shopping,
love spooks


----------



## spooks

hi girls - hope everyone is okay on here.


----------



## zarzar

Hi spooks and all

Just thought i'd let you know that it's a bfn for me. I'm gutted. I just don't know where it went so wrong. We had a top grade blastocyst put back and everything seemed to be going well. I'm so angry at the clinic too. We phoned yesterday to say i had had a little bit of bleeding and wanted some reassurance and we heard nothing from them. So we phoned again to tell them that af had arrived and we still haven't heard anything from them. I don't know what happens next, what our options are now or anything. I wish we could go somewhere else but we don't have a choice.

Hope everyone else is ok 

zarzar


----------



## Wiggywoo

Ah, Zarzar, I'm so sorry    I've been thinking of you over the past couple of days guessing that the wait must be over soon but so wanting it to be a different outcome. I know that there is nothing anyone can do or say to make it seem better, you and your DH just need to give yourselves time.

Your clinic do sound slack in not calling you back     make sure you let them know how they have made you feel. The nurses at my clinic normally express their sorrow but it does come across a little hollow but I suppose they get calls like that every day.

Do you clinic offer a free follow up consulation? You can at least discuss with them whether the protocol was right for you and if there is anything that they would suggest changing for another time. And, don't forget you have the those beautiful little frosties just waiting to implant inside at some point to. (I'm doing a natural FET in Jan and it appears to ALOT less stressful.)

Unfortunately the first time can be more of a learning curve for everyone to learn how your body responds etc. Treatment works for so many ladies on here and it will for you so please don't give up hope    

Hi to Zoie, Spooks, Nicksy and everyone   It's been a little quiet here lately, I'm partly to blame, have been away for two weeks, back for five days and still not quite with it yet. Having had a fab time I'm now feeling very lethargic, tired and head achey - I think that I must be allergic to work  

Spooks, without a ticker I have no idea how many weeks you are?  Get it sorted    Have you decided if you are going to find out if your having a boy or girl?

Lots of love to all and even more to Zarzar


----------



## zarzar

Hi Wiggy

Thank you for your lovely message. Did you have a good holiday? I'm very envious. I think dh and I could really do with a holiday now but we will have to wait until the spring time now I think. 

Well still no news from the clinic but they only phone between 2 -4 pm so hopefully we'll here this afternoon. I just want to get booked in for the fet now. I'm definitley going to have 2 embies put back this time. Does anyone know how long you have to wait between treatments? |I hope its not too long.

I kind of feel like it might have been my fault why this hasn't worked. May be I should have rested more. It just turned out that last week was one of my busiest weeks and I also had the stress of getting prepared for my PGCE interview which was yesterday. Why does everything always happen at once.

Anyway its good to have you back wiggy. If i were you i'd try and stay in holiday mode for as long as possible 

take care

Zarzar xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi,

Got to be quick as have to get ready for yoga and have been chatting on the phone to my lovely sil all afternoon   

Zarzar, after my first ICSI I had a regular cycle and went straight on to do another round of txt which I think is almost back-to-back. With hindsight (what a wonderful thing!) I would leave it longer. I was desperate to get going again and put the negative cycle behind me, but once I was about 3 weeks in, and as I don't react well to the OCP, I was really beginning to feel the effects. I'm not sure if there was a build up of drugs but I felt it all so much more. There were lots of tears, I was short tempered and very needy which isn't really me. Before I had even had EC etc I had decided that if we had to do it again I needed a decent drug-free break from it. On the other hand, I knew exactly what to expect and how to play the game, so-to-speak.

Each clinic is different of course, a friends clinic told her that she had to wait for 3 clear cycles before going again, which I would have found very frustrating at the time. In the end you have to do what is best for you, perhaps waiting would have been better for me but then I may also have been unhappy and feeling useless for 3 months. Having done 2 x clomid, 3 x IUI's and 2 x ICSI within the space of about 10 months I need the rest and time to recover.

It does seem that everything happens at the time when you are least prepared and ready for it but I don't think that there is anything that you could have done differently that would have changed the outcome - unless of course you were in training for the worlds strongest woman    I was told to go home and carry on as normal, some think that resting up isn't necessarily the best and your body slows down and you need to keep the blood pumping around your body etc. I hope that your interview went well, what are your plans for teaching, do you have to take a year out to train?

Better dash, haven't been to yoga for about 3 months and just know that I will be in agony tomorrow - why do we do these things


----------



## zarzar

Hi Wiggy..Hope the yoga isn't too bad and that you don't suffer too much.  Thanks for all your info.

After I last posted the clinic phoned and I'm booked in for my FET in about 2 weeks time!!!! OMG I can't believe it is happening this quickly but i'm really pleased. It will be anatural transfer so won't need any drugs. Hopefully we'll be having 2 embies put back if they both defrost ok. Fingers crossed. I'm so excited though.  

Just when i thought i'd be ok to have a few glasses of wine 

I think on the next 2ww i'll be doing as little as possible


----------



## Wiggywoo

OMG Zarzar, 2 weeks, that is amazing    

I'm interested to hear how they will be treating you with your natural FET. Are they going to start monitoring you now to make sure that you ovulate, will you have to do a trigger injection to control ovulation and then keep an eye on the thickness of your lining to do the ET a few days later? I assumed that the ET would be straight after ovulation, but apparently they wait a little (well my clinic anyway) so that when the ET is done it is at the time that an embie would have arrived naturally in the uterus.

So exciting to be able to move staight on to another round, do you know how many frosties there are? I would love to have 2 put back but we only have 1 so we're putting a lot on that one surviving the thaw but I've got faith, it reached blasto and passed the strict criteria to be frozen so as far as I'm concerned it can do anything!

As usual it's late and I'm still wide awake, and I haven't even had a sleep during the day today     really need to get into a good sleeping pattern. DH has just reminded me that we have friends for dinner on Saturday so the next few days are going to be busy, cleaning, preparing and cooking etc. Haven't a clue what we're going to do yet though!


----------



## zarzar

Hi wiggy I know I couldn't believe it when the nurse told me we could go straight ahead. I though it would be Jan or Feb at least. I didn't sleep well last night with all different scenarios running through my head. I'm really tired today 

I'm not sure what happens really as they are not emailing me the protocol until Tuesday  I think its going to be similar to a natural IUI. I have to have my first scan on day 12 and then day 14. Then do ovulation kits and go down for ET 5 or 6 days after the surge which will be a little bit strange, as when we were doing the IUI we had to go straight down to London the day we had the surge.

I'm not sure how many frosties but I think its 5. She said they were all frozen individually so hopefully we won't 'waste' any. I really hope we get to have 2 put back though even though I'm concerned about twins but hopefully we'll get at least one to stick    

Are you still jet lagged from your holiday? Hope your friends that are coming round are the type to not care too much about things being ***** and span. I hate it when we have people round. I just find it difficult not to feel like it was the queen coming for tea and end up turning in to Kim or Aggie  

anyway i will keep you updated 

P.S how was yoga? hope you aren't suffering today


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hey Zarzar,

Yoga was lovely, still aching a little but in a good way if you know what I mean. Unfortunately my happy yoga bubble has burst now though because I had a text from a friend to say that she is going to be mummy due in June.     I am thrilled for her, she has a 7 yr old dd and has had a difficult few years for one reason or another, it's just difficult, because it is just a reminder of what we are going through. She also said that she was worried about telling me which makes me feel more sad that my friends are tip-toeing around me, though I did appreciate her being sensitive to my feelings. I know that I'm not making any sense and probably contradicting myself, I know that I just felt very upset last night when I heard. I have other friends with children aged about 2 and know that they are trying for no. 2 and I dread when they tell me, I'm not very good I'm sure my face gives me away.

The jet lag has shifted now, but I do have a lot of cleaning to do before tomorrow night. They probably won't be checking out how clean our house is but I like everything to be just right. I'm my own worst enemy sometimes! And on top of that I have to do the food shopping and cooking! DH is doing the starter, cold meats I think, parma ham that sort of stuff. I'm doing a mango cheesecake for dessert so I can do that in the morning and leave it in the fridge, beef bourginon for main and some veg, thinking mash potato but it doesn't always look that nice on a plate. I know that they are not expecting a michelin star chef or anything but as I say I like everything to be just right   

Oh, had an email back from our clinic, they said that my blood tests are within the normal range. Doesn't really tell me much though. Apparently the doctor will call me when he's back as he is away at the moment. 

So, do you have much planned for the weekend?


----------



## zoie

hi all soz ive not been on its just im in hospital with phuemonia!! not the best of timing but gonna get better for xmas and new year!!

will do personals soon and keep you updated xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Oh no, Zoie, just logged on, can't believe it, hope you're getting better, poor thing      

Any idea's how long your going to be in hospital for?? Hoping it's not going to delay your treatment for you.

Sending you a mammoth amount of hugs and hoping that you're in tip-top shape soon


----------



## zarzar

Oh Zoie you poor thing. I hope you are on the mend  Are you still in hospital or are you home now? Sending you lots of love and hugs    

Hi wiggy. How was your evening on Saturday? your menu sounded delicious. I had a pretty good weekend in the end. On Friday night my friend and I went to the German Christmas market in Birmingham and had lots of fun trying on silly hats and riding the carousel . Then on Saturday night we went bowling and for some food with my old uni friend and her dp. so all in all i had quite a fun childish weekend  

Well I have my first follicle tracking scan booked for Wednesday. I don't really see the point of these (especially now our funding has run out) but I suppose they know what they are doing. I thing ET will be the end of next week. I'm having a bit of trouble staying motivated to eat healthily especially with all the yummy festive treats that keep coming my way. I'll have to eat extra fruit and veg to make up for it 

Well Monday is my busy day and I have to get ready for Brownies. Big hugs to everyone


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hiya   

I think the follicle tracking is so that they can monitor ovulation, once you have ovulated they then monitor the lining of your womb to make sure that it is thick enough to receive the embie and then they try and do the transfer about the same time as when your embie would arrive naturally in the womb. Of course I may be completely wrong here and I haven't got a clue who told me this but it sounded sensible to me. I have to let my clinic know the first day of my AF and they will starting scanning a few days later too, I think that I also have to do a trigger shot to control the ovulation. Is your clinic going to give you any drugs to support your lining? I think that I'm going to be given cyclogest but not sure if I take after ovulation or just after the ET. Time will tell........

The dinner party went well thanks, a few near disasters which turned out ok in the end (didn't think the cheesecake was going to set etc!) and we had a laugh afterwards playing on the wii. Dh got beaten a few times much to his disgust    Men as sooo competitive aren't they    We had a pretty lazy Sunday with DH watching the footie and family popping into us and us popping into other family, I like Sundays like that, nothing too stressful.

I've been in to town today to have a hunt around for something to wear to our staff lunch on Friday, I don't want to be too dressy as it is just a lunch but don't want to not make an effort. What I'd really like is to find a comfortable wrap dress, probably black patterned which fits perfectly, isn't too long, doesn't show too much cleavage but enough and is reasonably priced - I'm not asking for much am I     
I then got home late to a hungry cat to discover that we had run out of her food      As it was an emergency I popped to M&S and now she is dining out on their luxury tuna/chicken/beef range for the next few days which means I have a spoilt but contented cat    

How did you get on with your PGCE interview have you heard anymore??

I think that once December arrives you don't have a hope of eating sensibly, there seems to be a different box of chocolates / biscuits in our office each day. When I'm at home I hardly eat between my meals and as soon as I'm at work I'm snacking all day long     Another reason why going to work is bad for us   

Have a lovely evening


----------



## cwsg

Hi

I apologse if this messege is slitely off subject.
this is my first post on fertility friends, i'm used to infertility network uk and in comarison this is humungoes.
I am waiting to find out if I will have iui when i get my next period, but getting fed up with iui, as have had it twice and 3 abandoned. Fed up of the drugs too, as last time they put me on clomid and i got a cyst. Now hoping it has gone. I'm so frustrated. Have looked into natural ivf and wi go for this next. It seems that noone has posted on that thread on this site for 6 months. Does anyone know why?

best wishes

cwsg


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi cwsg   

Welcome to FF. Sorry to hear that your IUI's haven't been sucessful, I agree they can get a bit tiresome and I too felt that 3 was enough and wanted to move on. I have to be honest, I have no idea what so ever about doing a natural IVF, though it does sound appealing not to have to take all of the drugs. Having done two rounds of ICSI where I was d/r and stimming I am enjoying a drug-free couple of months so I totally understand where you are coming from.

As we have ICSI and I normally produce just one egg each month, the risk of that not fertilising and therefore having nothing to transfer back would be too great I think. Is it a lot cheaper do you know??

You've probably already looked but there are clinic boards here on the IVF and ICSI pages so you should be able to find the board for your clinic where there maybe some ladies who can give you more advice. Having said that it is lovely to hear from people on here and we would be more than happy to follow your progress and learn from your experiences too. Do you have a time frame in mind??

Lots of luck, Wiggy


----------



## cwsg

hi wiggy,

thanks for replying, my first reply... yey

i have posted on the natural ivf thread, but they seem well into a two way conversation right noe to reply, maybe they will tommorow. In natural ivf they only need one egg.
My time scale is, NOW, if you know what i mean, i cant wait around any longer. But i must wait for another few days to get a free scan in the nhs hospital to see if i still have a cyst. In the mean time I will email Create clinic in london to see if it matters that i have a cyst at the moment in relation to having treatment.

The clinic I am at now seem to be using try and error and dont recognise BBT, or chinese herbs, they also told me today that cysts dont affect fertility, which is contrary to what i have read on the internet. So i feel that it is difficult to beleive that they know what they are talking about.

best wishes

cwsg


----------



## zarzar

Hi cwsg

How are you. Welcome to FF and this thread  I can't really help you with regard to natural IVF as I've only had a medicated cycle. but I just wanted to wish you lots of luck with your cycle and I hope you get the answers you need from your clinic. 

I too got really fed up with IUI after having 2 cycles abandoned and 3 failed cycles and I really felt like it was a waste of time. My clinic only offered me natural IUI and I really felt like I wanted the meds so I was glad when they suggested going straight to IVF but I don't think I would have considered natural IVF. I have read of success stories with it though 

Hi Wiggy, Zoie and Spooks and everyone else


----------



## cwsg

Hi zarzar,

thanks for your message. I went to have accupuncture today (have been going nearly two years) and my accupuncturists decided not to treat me, he sent me away till Saturday icase I was pregnant. This is because i told him that the fertility nurse had said that i coud be, I think it is pretty unlikely seeing as i only seem to be in my fetile phase now(have fertile cervical mucus) and i'm on day 28 of my cycle! this has neve happened before. But if i havent ovuated yet then i is impossible for me to be pregnant. My tempeatue hasnt gone up. My cycle has gone haywie the last two months, since the cyst. 
I am doing a p/t course and seem to be telling  fellow student about what i am going though after keeping it private all last year. The waiting to find out what is going on is really hard, I cant stop thinking about it unless i'm at work or doing exercise.


best wishes

cwsg


----------



## zarzar

Hello Zuri  welcome to this thread. It's not as chatty as the iui thread but everyone is lovely and really helpful. Good luck with your cycle. I'm glad that things happen quickly where you are. How lucky 

Well I just got back from my first scan for my FET cycle and it wasn't good news  . Basically nothing is happening. My womb lining was only 5mm and it seems i have polycystic ovaries with no lead follicle. By day 10 I usually have a clear lead follie and have even ovulated on day 13 in the past. I just feel really really low now. It feels like it is never going to happen and its just one thing after another. So this cycle has been abandoned. I just want to get Christmas and new year out of the way before we try again now. I'm so fed up with the whole thing


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Zuri & Zarzar,

I'm due to head out now to have to be mega quick but wanted to send Zarzar some cyber hugs     I'm sorry to hear your bad news, have your clinic suggested any meds for next time to make sure that you don't have a repeat??

I've hear from my clinic today that my FET is postponed til mid Feb    Obviously not very happy but at least I know now and not at the last minute.

Will pop back later, Wiggy x


----------



## zoie

hi all just wanted to let you know im home from hospital now woohoo!! im still have intervenous drugs at home so am very tired still!! but hoping all goes well and im off them by xmas  

wiggy thanks for the get well posts xxxxx
and everyone else thanks i will be on more soon just need t  get over this sleep thing!! i got hospital every week to check lungs and have xrays so will keep you posted and please please   that i get better in time to start ivf in the new year


----------



## spooks

Hi all and welcome to cwsg and zuri   

Wiggy - sorry to hear tx is postponed    but it will be here before you know it  

zarzar - so sorry nothing is happening    sending you love and hugs. 

Zoie - you take of yourself    -you still sound very poorly so don't go crazy and try to do too much


----------



## zarzar

Well quick update...just did a hpt and got a very faint positive line. Bad news is i'm bleeding heavily so I guess that explains why nothing is happening. I guess this cycle was just not meant to be. Everything just sucks today


----------



## spooks

Oh zarzar,      this is all so unfair, have you contacted the clinic or spoken to anyone that could help?


----------



## zarzar

Hi Spooks..no i haven't been in touch with the clinic since dh spoke to them earlier and they suggested doing a hpt. will have to call them tomorrow but there isn't really much they can do.  On the upside at least we knew it hadn't worked and hadn't got ourselves all excited. I'm just trying to keep positive. Life seems incredibly unfair sometimes.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi all,

I said I'd pop back later last wednesday and here I am    

Zarzar, I'm so sorry about everything, you're emotions must be all over the place    I'm not sure that I quite understand, did the positive on the hpt mean that you had a biochem?? Is there anything positive to take from it, i.e. your little embies managed to implant? I'm sorry if I'm asking difficult questions and I hope that by now you have had some answers from your clinic. I hope that you are starting to begin to look forward to after Christmas and to starting the New Year with a fresh outlook. Thinking of you hun, I know that Chrimbo can be rubbish when you're feeling   :'

Spooks, lovely to hear from you. Any update on your little one, hope he/she is all nice and cosy. Will you be finding out whether it's a boys or a girls name that you need to choose??

Zoie, I'm so pleased to hear that you are out of hospital, but it does sound as if you still need to take things easy. Make sure that you do, if only so you'll be in the best possible health to start you tx in the New Year. I'm sending lots of     that you're going to make a safe and speedy recovery  

Hi to Zuri, how did you get on with your clinic??  Sounds like you've had a right old time of it of late, but fab that things happen so quickly at your clinic. Regarding the FET, I'm having on in Feb so am learning a little about it. If you are having a natural cycle like Zarzar and I are, they monitor your follies to make sure that you have ovulate, they also make sure that the lining of the womb is the correct thickness so that when they transfer the embie it is the right time in which your uterus would receive it if it were a natural conception. Hope that makes sense.

Nicksy, how are things with you?? Any news from your clinic about the egg share, hoping that you can get started soon.

Erica, hello, anyone there    Worried that it's been so long since we've heard from you hun, really hoping that your ok     

All ok with me, AF arrived a few days which is to be expected, problem is it was the same day that I heard of a friend being pg, and that was the third pgy of a friend / relative in a week! Two of them are particularly close to me   

Popping out to my s-i-l for cofffee and cake now so speak later, Wiggy xx


----------



## zoie

hi allxx
wiggy ,spooks and everyone else thanks for the positive carma!!  
zarzar im so sorry hunny xxxx am thinking of you and sending loads of cuddles  xxxxx
im feeeling better today went hospital on friday and xray was clear!! so doctors are baffled   
and my lungs are lots better in breathing way!! 
spooks hun how are you ?? 

thumelina was great talking to you last night!! your a gem xxx


----------



## zarzar

Hello all..Hooray people are back. I was beginning to think i was think I was talking to myself   

Has anyone put their Christmas tree up yet?

Wiggy I'm sorry to hear that you have had to hear of lots of pg friends. I know what its like you are happy for them but you really want it to be you as well 

Zoie glad to hear that you are feeling better and that your x ray was all clear. Do you know if this has affected when you'll be starting your IVF? Hope its soon 

Hi spooks and Zuri   Hope you are having good weekends both of you 

Well i'm still confused as to what is going on with me at the moment. I went for a blood test on Friday and the results showed a hcg level of 180. There was some concern that it could be an ectopic pregnancy but that seems to have been ruled out now  . The staff at Birmingham women's seemed to think that the hcg level was too low to be of any significance and that it was probably a pregnancy that has failed.    However, the Chelsea and Westminster seem to think that there might still be hope  so i'm non the wiser really. I have to go back for another blood test on Tuesday to see what my hcg levels are like then. I am starting to feel pg though...got sore boobs and going to the loo a lot BUT i'm still bleeding so I don't really think there can be much hope.

We are taking hope from this situation though because its the furthest we've ever got and it was great to see those 2 lines come up on the hpt. So i'm really confident for next time. Obviously something was just not right.


Anyway sorry for the long post.

Have a good evening


----------



## zarzar

Hiya ladies..hope all is well  

Well I have a bot of an update on my situation. I went for another hcg test today and the results can back at 382 so it has just over doubled since Friday. They still say its lower than they would want plus I'm still bleeding although it has almost stopped. So I still don't know what to think. I have to go for another hcg test on Thursday and have a scan too. I think I will be 6 weeks pregnant tomorrow...please send me all your   and I really hope that this will have a happy ending

have a good evening all


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya zarzar

I have been following your experience and just wanted to pop in and say that i am thinking of you and sending lots of            for thursday

Best wishes

love Emxx


----------



## zarzar

Hi Heffalump ( great name  )

Thank you so much for your   and  . I really appreciate it.


----------



## spooks

zarzar, sending you love and positive thoughts, I know this must be a really difficult time right now and I'm hoping for a wonderful outcome for you,  

love to everyone else.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Zarzar I have been thinking of you today and wondering....this must be so tough on you not really knowing how to think and feel, but please know that we are all here hoping beyond hope that you get some lovely news on Thursday


----------



## zarzar

Hello wiggy and spooks. Thank you again for your thoughts. I really does mean a lot. 

I will update again on Thursday


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi zarzar, thinking of you and sending lots of positive thoughts your way, hoping it's good news today


----------



## Martha Moo

Just popping in to say

Zarzar thinking of you today         

zoie. nice to meet you in chat last night hun, hope your ok today

 to spooks wiggywoo and anyone i missed

Just thought i would say i am your new mod for the thread so if theres anything i can help with then just shout 

Em


----------



## zarzar

Hi all

Thank you for thinking of me today.

Unfortunately it was not good news today. We had a scan this morning and it showed a failed pregnancy.   Even though this was what we were expecting it was still devastating to be told the news after days of speculation. 

I just hope now that my body resolves any issues and that i don't have to have any medical intervention. I'm waiting to hear my hcg results and I hope they have started to go down...I just want to get back to normal now.

I'm going to be having a few mugs of mulled wine now to make me feel better..I'm trying to get into the Christmas spirit  

I did have some good news yesterday though...I found out that my PGCE interview was successful so I will be starting my teacher training next September. At least something has gone right for me  

Hope everyone is well and sorry for the me post

Take care    

UPDATE to add: I've had my hcg levels back and they have gone down to 237 so that is good news. i have to do another pregnancy test next Thursday and if it still comes back positive I'll have another blood test then


----------



## Martha Moo

zarzar

so sorry honey to read your news
there are no words sweetie just sending you some big   

 for your teacher training sweetie

Em


----------



## zoie

hi all just a quickiee at the mo cause i got to go cambridgeshire!! but just wanted to up date you with that fact that dr has confirmedf i can start my first ivf in jan so i should be looking at starting d/r around the 21/24 so not long now!!! im only allowed a single transfer!! but i still have hope   
will catch up soon xxxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone,

I hope that you've all had good Christmas' and have enjoyed the long weekend.   

Zarzar I can't imagine what you have been through and I only hope that you've been able to mend your heart a little to be able to enjoy the festivities. I know that this time of year tends to make things worse though so I'm just hoping that you are starting to feel a little brighter each day. Have you heard anymore from your clinic, have you any plans for the New Year??

Zoie, fantastic to hear that you can start in the New Year and I'm guessing that means that you are back to your healthy self again. Have you been given your protocol and meds yet?

Spooks, how are you I've completely lost track on how many weeks you are etc. It would be lovely to hear how your bump is growing and how you're preparing for it all.

I'm sorry that I've been awol for a while, I've been very up and down in the run up to Christmas and I didn't think that me and my moods were going to be any help to you all. In short, my best friend and both of my sister-in-laws have told me that they are pregnant, all at about the 6 wk stage, and one having twins. So the three closest to me (and that I confide in about our tx) are having babies at the same time and as I was told in confidence by all three I haven't been able to talk it through with anyone besides DH. Naturally I am happy for them but it has made me think more about our situation and of course there is the inevitable sadness that that brings. But, having said all of that, Zarzar and Zoie have had their own difficulties to face and I didn't want to be moaning to you all. I am feeling much brighter and more positive about things now, we're having a FET in March (the hospital have had to put it back due to renovations    ) which means that I am still enjoying the drug-free months, and indulging in a little vino    

Hi to everyone else who may pop in from time to time, Nicksy, Heffalump, Zuri & CWSG   

Speak soon everyone and I promise not to leave it too long next time


----------



## zoie

hiya all xx hope all is ok xxx

wiggy hun soz about the troubles youve had xx you know we are all here for you hun no matter what!!, i understand how you feel my sister has anounced she is pregs with her 7th child!! and my other sister is trying!! its hard cause you never know what to say!!,

well my af started today but not till gone 4pm so tomorrow will be counted as day 1!! so im gonna ring the clinic tomorrow and let them know and hope they can fit me into a info session and then i can sstart!! i would pick the drugs up on the session day and get dates ect!! so cant wait!!


----------



## Wiggywoo

zoie, that's great, never has the arrival of AF been so exciting!!!! Best of luck to you and we'll be here for you all the way hun


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Zuri,

Wow, you've started tx already, that's great.    When you say you've had your d/reg injection, does that mean that you only have one?? I know that your treatment is in Switzerland so I guess that they do things differently but I have always taken d/reg drugs twice a day for a week (I sniff) then a scan to see if the lining of the uterus is the right thickness to start the stimms. (Which are injections each day.) During stimms I have had regular scans and it is only at that point can they see how many follicles there are and estimate how many eggs are expected. If they think that you aren't going to have many can they give you extra stims?? I wouldn't worry about freezing, I think that if you get there great but that it is a bonus if you do. Our clinic freeze on day 6 and only if the embies meet their strict criteria so we have only managed to have 1 frozen. (And it cost a lot in addition to the tx to freeze the 1 embie.) 

Do your friends know about your tx?? I can see that it would be upsetting to hear your friend pass comment on how happy she is, I was in floods of tears watching a programme on tv when someone gave birth because I wondered if I would ever experience it myself. My friend that told me she is pg has a daughter who is only 7 months old and the new baby is totally unplanned, somethings just don't seem fair. Each time either of my s-i-l's and my friend told me they were upset for me and worried about telling me and I feel torn between appreciating their sensitivity and feeling like I'm some kind of freak that they need to treat with kid gloves. To be fair, they're in a no-win situation.

Keep us up-to-date with your treatment, hope it goes well for you and you only have to do it the once
           

Are you up to much for New Years Eve?


----------



## Wiggywoo

Morning   

We're spending NYE with friends, just two of them at their house which isn't too far away. We were originally going to go to another friends house and there would have been 10 of us. But out of the 5 girls, one is 8 months pg and another has just had her second child and is bringing her along. Of the remaining 2 one being the host, I have confided in her about our tx and I have since found out that she has told the other girl who has then been telling everyone. We live in a small community so it soon got back to us and myself and DH were both cross and upset about it. We had said in October that we would go on NYE but as it got closer I started to dread it so DH called up and told them that we had decided not to go and why!!! Apparently my friend said that she understood, I'm not sure if that is the case as I haven't heard from her, but then it was only about 10 days ago so there is still time I guess.

I have to take the pill for 14days before d/regging. Apparently it is easier for them to take control of your body as it calms your ovaries down etc. Once I stopped taking the pill I had a light bleed and started d/r. I think the drugs were called Nafarelin which you sniff and I had to do this twice a day. I know that others have injections every day instead but I guess yours was just a higher dose to keep you going for two weeks. There are so many differect protocols which differ with every clinic and country, there's never a wrong way of doing it.

I guess that your consultant is able to look at your ovarian reserve which will give him an indication of how many eggs to expect. I think that the Lister Clinic which I go to do this by blood test. Please don't be worrying about it, I know that you've probably heard this before but it really is quality over quantity and it is better to get a few really good quality eggs then lots of little ones. There is a Poor Responder's thread on the ICSI pages that may have more infor. I'm not suggesting that you are going to be a Poor Responder for one minute but these girls have been there and seen it all and might be able to put your mind at ease. I also know that everyone will be able to tell you a story of a lady who had one egg which was fertilised and created one embryo which worked, and I can tell you that I saw a 2 yr old at the weekend who is living proof of stories such as these. The important things is to be positive and believe, it does work and it will work for you.    

Dh is at work today and I am home still in my dressing gown    I must shower and change as I want to pop into town to check out the sales before the lunchtime rush hits. Will catch up later


----------



## zarzar

Hi all..

it's nice to see people on here again. I've been popping in every now and then but it's been pretty quiet and I have nothing to report anyway.

So did everyone have a good Christmas? I hope Santa was kind to everyone.

Zoie and Zuri it's great that you are finally starting your IVF..I hope the drugs and jabs are going well and that they're not making you go too  

Wiggy   it must be so hard when everyone around you are having babies. i can totally understand how your feeling but don't let us stop you from coming on here to have a moan. That's what we're all here for  I've been quite lucky, in that none of my friends are planning on having any babies at the moment but my mum seems to think i should know about every tom, dick or harry that she knows is having a baby...i feel like shouting at her. I DON'T WANT TO KNOW!!!

I can't understand why your friend would tell people about your treatment, how dare she? I hope you still manage to have a good NYE tonight at your other friends house. DH and I are going round to some friends for food and games so i'm hoping for a fun filled night 

tx update: i think we will be having our FET in March to give my body a chance to get back to normal..I had 3 weeks of bleeding last month and I'm hoping to have a normal cycle this month.  I did begin to feel like I didn't want to try again any time soon but thinking about it there isn't really much point in delaying. DH and I are planning a trip to Paris for April so we will have something to look forward to if it fails again 

Anyway I think that's all for now..Happy New Year and I will make a wish that all our dreams come true in 2009    

Take care

Michelle xx


----------



## zarzar

http://rockhopper.tv/programmes/211

Some of you may remember that DH and I took part in a documentary following our treatment..well here it is. Hope you enjoy it 

/links


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Michelle / Zoie / Zuri    

Michelle, I remember you taking part in the documentary, OMG, that seems ages ago, I'd forgotten about it! I'll watch it in a bit, how do you feel about it all, are you pleased with the final programme?   
I'm pleased that you're giving yourself a couple of months away from treatment before your next FET, though I was reluctant at first, the last 3 months free of drugs, scans and blood tests have been for the best. Thing is I'm raring to go now and I have to wait til March as the Lister are having some renovations at the moment    I do know of someone personally who is pg as the result of an FET so I have every faith that it works!

My AF arrived this morning, it's been threatening for a couple of days, and I know that I shouldn't get upset about it but I do have this habit of torturing myself with thoughts of 'wouldn't it be lovely if we conceived naturally etc etc' which just makes matters worse. I'm my own worst enemy at times   

I wanted to wish everyone a lovely evening whatever you are doing and a positive start to the New Year. 2009 is going to be a good year for every one of us, we all deserve it


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hello to all,

Wondered if i could join this thread, we've had 3 failed IUI's      and are now being given 1 go at IVF   

We need to wait for af to arrived due at the end of January for our scan think they said something about counting follicles i think there was alot to try to take in, so we should be albe to start after that  

Twinkle


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Twinkle and everyone else,

I think that I may remember you from the IUI thread, but then may be I was just lurking and not posting    

Sorry that you're IUI's weren't successful    similar to you, I did three and moved onto IVF/ICSI. It's good to hear that you are starting fairly soon though, there's nothing worse than having to wait around for a long time. If you've got any questions or anything else, fire away, we're all learning new things each day so I'm sure that we can all help somewhere along the line   

Michelle, I watched your documentary. I don't really know where to start, I guess my over-riding feelings and thoughts were how brave you and your DH are to go through all of this, I was aware of your situation but seeing you both talking about it and all that both of your families have been through just makes me realise how very blessed I am to live the life that I do. There's me complaining about a few injections every once in a while and there is your DH with what looked like a mammoth injection to me and which I assume is a daily thing. I too recognised the looks on your faces and knew only too well how you were feeling in the pit of your stomachs and to do all of that on camera as well, I really take my hat off to you. I was just wishing that at the end that the voice over person was going to say that since the recording you have been successful and expecting your first child together, but I know that it won't be long. Like you said, you are both fertile people so I'm sure that it is just a case of when.

Well I'm at work today by myself     the tennis is on Federer v. Murrray and tv.v isn't working     so I'm justing listening to the radio trying not to think about the tin of Roses choccies which are in the kitchen!

Wiggy x


----------



## zoie

hi all soz not been round alot xxx just having trouble with hospital getting back to me about info day and starting ivf!! also knowing i could be down regging soon has got me abit shoock up and so am trying calm down!! gonna drive myself    

zuri,wiggy, hope you had a great NYE!! twinkle welcome hun soz your iui didnt work xxxx but look forward hun!!!


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi Zuri - No havnt been around for a while went quiet while we had our last IUI, told myself that if i didnt discuss it then it wouldnt be a shock when it didnt work - couldnt of been more wrong, still hit me as hard as the others. Good luck with your ivf sending your lots of     

Hi Wiggywoo - yes i used to post on the IUI thread, yes i was surprised when we was told we only had to wait 2 months, just feel out of my depth with IVF, knew everything there was to know about IUI, havnt got a clue about IVF  

Hi Zoie - We maybe starting about the same time

Had a bit of a bad day today, sister in law has been going on about them needing fertility help, talking like shes the only one who knows anything, its hard because no-one in the family know we've had IUI treatment they know we've been trying for years but nothing has ever been discussed about our treatment 

Twinkle


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi all 

Ahh *Twinkle*, sounds like your having a bit of a bad time at the moment what with your first IVF looming and all of the questions and concerns that that inevitably brings the last thing you need is insensitive comments from your sister-in-law.   Like you say, they know that you have been ttc so regardless of the fact that you haven't told them anymore it doesn't take much to figure out that you would in the very least have looked into the various treatments available.   Do you think that it was her way of trying to speak to you about it, albeit rather tactlessly

With things like this sometimes I have found that the people that you think will be the most supportive aren't always and vice versa. From the few people that we have told the person that I was least closest to has become invaluable in terms of the support she offers and one of my good friends has turned out to be the worst, though not necessarily her fault, she just doesn't always know the right way of saying things.

Don't panic about not knowing everything there is to know about IVF (or ICSI) you learn more the more that you have to do it - so fingers crossed you will come out of this knowing very little   Ask away hear, and of course peer support is fab, just about every question that you can think of has been asked and answered there! 

Have you been told yet what protocol you will be on - long or short?? And if so, which meds you will be taking?? Everyone has different prescriptions, some of us take the ocp first, some don't for instance. Zuri was just telling us the other day that she just has one injection for down regging which is different again from what I have done.

If I can give any advice it was what Erica told me on here, and that is to take little steps and don't let your mind get to ahead of itself. When you start, concentrate on the d/r , then when the time is right it will be on to stimming - that's where the protein, hot water bottles etc come in if you do that sort of thing - this will need blood tests and scans often to monitor the size of your eggs, then the trigger injection with EC about 36 hours later. Fertilisation then follows with ET either 2, 3 or 5 days later depending on the resulting embryos. Then about 8 - 9 months later you'll be in the labour room giving birth   

Zoie, have you heard back from your hospital yet Hope your not going too insane at the moment, remember you've been waiting along time to get to this point


----------



## Twinkle2008

Thanks for your info Wiggywoo, i can a sure you shes not being supportive, talkin about needin d&c injections to stimulate her ovaries to stop her mis-carrying. have you ever heard anythin like this? the way she talks there is only ever her that been through this, n she wants a baby sssooo much, lol like shes the only one. 

Not sure about protocol they have just mention it will be 6 weeks, done in 2 week blocks = 2 weeks d/r, 2 weeks stimmin, then then 2 dreaded 2ww. Medication they mentioned was burselin or nafarin said i would prefer injection than nasel spray (dont like injection but the thought of nasel spray is even worse) other drugs were gonal F or pergoveris - with iui we had 1 go with gonal-f but had a better response using menopur so not really sure about wanting to use gonal f again. and cyclogest pessaries mmm didnt like the thought of them but if we get what we want ill try anythin

Twinkle


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Twinkle / Zuri 

I've just had a read back through some old posts with advice from ye olde wise ones Erica & Jilly - well ok ye younge ones if either of you are reading this!! Stimming is to grow (if that's the right word) lots of big fat juicy follies which will be holding the golden eggs. During this time protein is recommended to help the increase the quality of the eggs and drinking lots of milk - probably organic if it's available. Hot water bottles are also mentioned by many as to helping the follies / eggs getting nice and big. Pineapple juice is recommended after the ET, during the 2ww for helping to make the lining of the uterus good and sticky to receive the embies. I'm not entirely sure where brazil nuts come in as I can't stand them myself - maybe that's my trouble    And of course, drinking lots of water, at least 2 litres a day as well.

During my two tx's I also had acupuncture with sessions either side of ET being highly recommended but again it's very much down to personal preference. I'm not entirely sure if I will continue with acupunture next time.

I think that the main thing is to do whatever you are comfortable with and so that you never look back and wonder whether you should have done this that or the other - difficult though I know   

I think that last time DH and I took selenium and zinc combination, a multi vit for DH and a pregnacare multi vit for me. We did have more eggs and better quality embies, but whether this is due to the vits or not is anyones guess.

On a completely different note, I'm wondering if it is easier for people to know about our tx, it seems to be more stressful making sure people don't find out. Having said that, I don't want people to then feel that they have a right to know what we are doing every step of the way and of course when the end of the 2ww comes    Oh well, I have a while to go before having to think about this for now.

Hope you've all had lovely weekends, I've managed to get some exercise in which works wonders for keeping me positive. Back to work tomorrow   

Spooks, any news from you Hope you're keeping well


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi Zuri 

No they never mentioned nothing about going on the pill, not sure i would want that seems abit strange going on the pill when your trying for a baby!!!

Good luck with you treatment

Twinkle


----------



## zarzar

Hi all and Happy New Year  

Wow everyone is very chatty lately..I can't keep up   

I just want to say a quick thank you to those of you who have watched my documentary and for your kind words...We're all in the same boat though and i   that we all get our 2009 baby  

Hi Twinkle..its nice to see you on this thread..Good luck with your treatment  

Well I think DH and i have to decided to push back our FET until April as we're hopefully going to go to the States (if dh can get a visa) in the summer and I don't want to have to worry about flying restrictions..I'm actually really enjoying the time away from treatment..it feels like the last year went by so quickly because we were constantly counting down for something or putting things off just in case. So this year we have decided to not put anything off because of treatment and to live our lives to the full  

Hope everyone is well and enjoying January so far

Zarzar xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Michelle,

I'm so pleased that your enjoying your tx-free months and thinking about other things    Your're right constantly counting down to IUI, d/r, stimming and everything else does mean that you tend to push aside other things.

Like yourself I'm hoping to organise a trip away, at the moment trekking in the Atlas Mountains or the Sahara appeals but the dates are very fixed and to fit in I'm even considering delaying out FET for a month     An extra month doesn't make too much difference to me, but, and I don't want to dwell on negative thoughts here, if it doesn't work then we will do another fresh cycle and as my DH will be 40 in early March next year it would be nice if we could conceive and give birth before then - silly rational I know    So I'm feeling     We'll see............a baby is so much more important    

Hope your DH gets his visa, is it a lot of hassle getting it all sorted? An exciting year for this year, a lovely holiday and teacher training to look forward to ......


----------



## zarzar

Hi wiggy how are?  It's nice to back to normal now after the holidays. Was it back to work for you today?

Wow you have some exciting ideas lined up for this year too! trekking in Africa sounds fantastic. Are these organised trips or is it something that you and dh would do independently? Sounds exciting but a little scary too  I know what you mean about putting back treatment..I'm really forcing myself to continue on my tx free months. I just feel like there is so much that I want to do (having a baby being at the top of the list) but whilst we're waiting for the baby thing to happen we're not doing anything else! I also really want to go zorbing soon so we'll have to fit that in before tx too  ...We're also planning to go to Paris at some point as I brought dh eurostar vouchers for xmas. I think we need to win the lottery to do everything  

I know what you mean about wanting to have a baby by certain points in your life. I really wanted to be pregnant by our 1st wedding anniversary but that didn't happen so maybe we'll manage it by our 2nd in May..also i'm being a bridesmaid in December and I had planned that i would have long had a baby before then and lost all the weight  but as long as it happens I don't really mind, but when these milestones come and go and there is still no baby on the way it kind of sucks

DH has his appointment at the US embassy book..YAY but they are so picky who they let in. I really hope they see that he really is not a threat to the US populatoin


----------



## Wiggywoo

Yes back to work today, which is nice to get back to normal life    

I'm not too keen on spending too much time at home this time of year, much prefer the long summer days to be outside enjoying the fresh air. This is sort of why the trekking holiday has come about, my desperate need to be outside taking in wonderful countryside (whatever it maybe) than be couped up at home. The trek is an organised thing, with a maximum group of 16. I found it on an adventure sports website, I'm too much of a scaredy-cat to do something like that by ourselves     

We're not uber fit or do we do anything extreme but for some time each year we have had a goal whether it be to do a half marathon or something, in 2007 we did a charity trek in Iceland and loved it. However, these things don't always fit with ttc and since we started IUI etc last year it all fell by the wayside. We didn't do anything last year and therefore with no goal to train for aim I became quite baby obsessed and put on about half a stone in the meantime     We have decided that this year it is important for us to have other things to aim for, so at the moment though it's probably waaaaay to over the top I'm thinking a trek in Feb/Mar, half marathon in June as part of training for a full marathon in Aug followed by climbing Mt Kilimanjaro in Nov     Naturally I'm hoping that none of this will be possible because fingers crossed the FET will work but at least I have some everything else to focus the mind on. Watch this space.....   

Oohh Paris, you lucky thing, sounds wonderful. Are you going to go in the Spring?? Paris in spring always sounds so romantic. You're right so many places to see so little time and money to do it, that's without fitting in and paying for IVF as well. So a December wedding, have you chosen dresses etc yet? We've got a wedding in a couple of weeks, I'm doing the reading, not feeling too nervous yet but will be in the week leading up to it   

Having seen your DH on the docu I'm positive that he isn't going to pose as a threat to anyone    Maybe he should get the embassy to watch and they will see that he is a lovely guy who wants to have family with his wife and finds himself in an unfortunate position through no fault of his own. I'm guessing that he hasn't been to the US before?? 

Better check on tea, it's Jamie Ollivers chicken stew with white wine and dumplings tonight


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi all

We were heading towards the bottom of the page again    

Zuri was it Friday just gone that you had your appointment    If so hope it went well.

Hope everyone else is well and good, Zarzar, Zoie, Spooks (haven't heard from you in a while, hope you're ok  ) and Twinkle


----------



## zarzar

Hello wiggy  just checking in..It has gone very quiet again. 

Have you had any more thoughts on your holiday? Hope you are well and everyone else

lots of    to everyone


----------



## zoie

hiya wiggy and zuri xx
soz not been around much just ive been ill but getting better now!!
ive had my dates given and start ivf in feb infact its valentines day woohoo go to pick up my drugs day on 28th day after my birthday!! so its coming on xx

how are yous good i hope xx

spooks ive pmd you but no reply hope you ok hun xxx


----------



## spooks

hello all, I'm fine thanks - sorry haven't been around and big sorry to Zoie   (will reply to your pm very soon). Will post again in the week, love to all   spooks


----------



## Wiggywoo

Ha ha ha, it's all or nothing with us isn't it    

Spooks, so pleased to hear from you and pleased that all is well     I haven't a clue how far along you are now though so you must give us a proper update when you have time   

Zoie, fantastic news, valentines day and your b/day so many special dates, lets hope that it's a good omen for you.   

Fantastic news Zuri, great that you have more follies than originally suspected,    the consultant for giving you the un-necessary worry in the first place. Thinking of you tonight doing your first injection, is there a specific time that you need to do it?? In a slightly strange way it's not too bad doing the injections as at least you feel like you are doing something positive. So exciting for you, keep us updated so that we can share your journey too    
Is there a thread that covers your area or clinic?? I often post on the Lister thread (where I am having tx) as there is always something happening there, but as you say, not too much so that it is easy to keep up with.

Not much happening with me, I had a great w/end a good mix of family, friends, food, lazy lie-in's and exercise in the fresh air - was really lovely. For some reason have woken up in a stonking bad mood today though, feeling very prickly so just trying to keep quiet at my desk as if I answer some people with what I am thinking I'm sure to offend someone     Hopefully it will pass.

Speak soon everyone,


----------



## Wiggywoo

How are you getting on with those injections Zuri - all good I hope


----------



## spooks

hello all, been a bit awol recently sorry     I have been reading posts though and keeping up with you all. 


Zuri - glad your tx is underway    I think clinics here say to do your jabs roughly the same time every evening -   not sure what your protocol is though. Hope the first jab went well. Are you doing them yourself? I jabbed for IUI - Dh did them the first tx but I did them last time and found it easier to be honest. I'm a bit of a control freak   All the best   

Wiggy woo - hope your mood lifted    you just feel staying under the duvet on those days don't you?
Your holiday plans sound very exciting though and it's nice to have a treat planned - the half marathon didn't sound quite so appealing to me though    but good for you -very impressive. I think it is good to have something else to focus on rather than tx all the time. 

zarzar - hope the visa has been sorted out and you get to go to the States - hope the new year is good to you and DH too      

Zoie -  I've just pm'd you. Glad to hear you've got a date to get going with tx - the waiting bit can be so hard      all the best. 

twinkle - hope you're okay - are you starting tx this month or just monitoring your cycle? Hope all goes well for you      

Baby talk: 
(All going well with me I'm 26 weeks now and it's just about starting to sink in that it's happening     We found out the flavour Christmas time and we were keeping it a secret - but I slipped up on my other thread and told them it's a pink one!!!      so my FF's and close family know now! Starting to get the nursery ready now which is unbelievable and every single day I'm grateful to the unknown donor that made this possible for us). 
End of Baby talk 

Hope everyone gets their dreams soon 
      
lots of love spooks


----------



## spooks

Glad the jabs are going well


----------



## Nicksy

Hi girlies, sorry that I have not been on for a while - we are deciding what to do and what clinic to go to. A lady PM'd me off another thread and told me that Care in Manchester offer a free IVF cycle if you sperm donate - has anyone else heard of a clinic doing this - it doesn't seem right to me  

Hi Zuri - fancy seeing you here   how you doing hun? I think Harriet might be joining us on here too!

Spooks - a baby girl - how lovely, when is your due date honey?

Wiggywoo - how are you honey? Have you got a FET planned soon?

Zoie - good luck for this treatment hun xx

Hi Zarzar - how are you hun?

Much love to all

xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Girls i'm here too. I hope its ok if I crash this thread. I've been feeling like I can't post on the IUI one more and more these days! 

Zuri: Thanks for asking after me, I am doing ok, currently on the OCP until next Thursday and then switching to the nasal spray for the downregulation. Its all I can think about these days and if i'm honest jsut want to get the whole bloody thing over with! How did you burn your tummy? What was you doing? When is EC planned to be, not long I guess if you are stimming already

Nicksy: Hoorah we have found somewhere to post. I'm not sure about the ethics of offering a free cycle for sperm! Especially with the fact that children can contact the donors in the future if they wish. Have you decided what you are doing yet?

Zarzar: I hope that you are well also. I watched your documentary and was completely stunned by it, you and your dh are so strong and I could really emphatise with your disappointment when iui failed

Wiggy: Hi hun didn't know that you posted here also

Hello to all those who I don't know yet and good luck with your treatments


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Harriet hun - I understand what you mean about the ethics! It seems very strange to me! Anyways I will give them a call I think and find out what I need to do from here - they seem to have the best success rate in this area. Myself and DH talked about having treatment in London and discovered that it really wasn't practical!!

Hi Zuri - did I see that you had burnt your tummy on your hot water bottle  

Its so nice to have somewhere to post isn't it? It's only really Kat that I know from the IUI thread now.  I will keep checking on there though for any news!

xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Wow, I've never known this thread to have so much action in such a short space of time    

Spooks,    so lovely to hear from you, 26 weeks already - where has that gone     You must have quite a bump now, I'm so pleased that all is well, and that you're enjoying all the preparation. I'm mentally planning a nursery in our house, have been for about 4 years     But I'm thinking positive so by the end of this year, we will have that nursery    

Nicksy, I was wondering how you were getting on as it had been a while.    I haven't heard about free tx's with a sperm donation, I agree there is something not quite right about it, how would your DH feel (if it were to be the case.) I had thought that you were egg sharing, are you just looking at other options now? I'm waiting to hear when we can do our FET as the labs have been under renovation and they are working with reduced patients at the moment which means that FET's are getting pushed back.     Really annoying as they won't give me any certainty as to when we can do it, maybe March, maybe April and I just want to know so that we can plan the next weeks etc.

Zuri, poor you and your tummy, hope your acupuncturist doesn't ask too many questions this afternoon    Pleased the injections are ok, not sure I would trust my Dh, though like Spooks, I'm a bit of a control freak too. Though I did like him to be around as I wanted to him at least appreciate what I was having to do and go through. Maybe it was the drugs making me irrational but I did tend to feel that he was getting off lightly through it all - men eh     When do you have your next follie count scan?

Hi Harriet     Haven't been over to 'Lister' yet, wasn't expecting to have so much to catch up with on here. Hope you're ok hun   

Hi Zoie, Zarzar and Twinkle    

I'm so excited, it would be lovely for everyone to keep posting, it has been very quiet on here for a long time and IVF is such a journey, it will be so good for us to share and support each other.


----------



## Nicksy

I am so excited about my new home here on this thread - even though I am not actually doing IVF yet   I love the girls on the IUI board - I could never really fit in on the other boards as they all seem to know each other really well (I suppose a bit like us lot!)

Wiggy - I was going to do egg sharing but believe it or not I am a cystic fibrosis carrier so they won't allow me to do it.  We are just looking at straight IVF now probably at Care in Manchester as they seem to have the best success rates around here. Sorry that they are stalling with your FET honey   I bet you just want to get on with it now - how many embies did they freeze for you lovey?

Zuri - I think we should invite Kat as an honorary friend - I love Kat - she is great   Poor you over your burnt tummy - sorry for laughing   
8 eggs is a great result honey -   and PMA from you please xx

We do need to keep it busy on here don't we?

xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Just the one little frostie Nicksy, but I have so much confidence in it    

At my clinic they have to do reach blasto stage and then they have to meet strict criteria to be eligible for freezing, so given that it got that far I'm counting on it going all the way    We did have another little one reach blasto but it wasn't good enough to freeze and I had two tranfered on day 3, but as it was a bfn we don't even know if they reached blasto on day 5. 

If the FET doesn't work, and it's a big IF because I'm thinking positive that it will, then on our next fresh cycle we're going to insist on having a blast transfer on day 5 regardless of the number and grades of embies on day 3. Although we know that we run the risk of not having any to transfer then, we'll see.


----------



## Nicksy

I don't blame you Wiggy - we have to get tough with these Doctors  

    that you won't need to go that far though and your little snowman makes your dreams come true!!


----------



## spooks

Wow busy, busy, busy! 
Hello to the old and new posters     hope all your tx's get going soon. 

Nicksy - not sure about how many clinics offer the 'deal' but donating sperm is obviously something which needs to be considered carefully. 
Donor sperm was the only option for me and DH and I am grateful everyday to the unknown donor who enabled us to get pg. If you were going to egg share originally you have presumably talked a great deal about most of the issues - is egg sharing and sperm donation that different?? There is a donor thread on FF where you could get some of your concerns and questions answered and a lady called olivia from the donor conception network is really helpful and will happily answer your questions I'm sure. Clinics have to provide counselling sessions before you donate - it's a big issue to think about and you must consider how you'd feel if you failed to get pg but the lady/ladies using your Dh's   did. Up to 10 ladies would be allowed to use the   so that's potentially a lot of people knocking at your door when they turn 18. This sounds all quite negative and it's not supposed to as I wholeheartedly support sperm donation for obvious reasons but at the same time you'd have to both be 100% certain that you want to do it. I'm sure this doesn't help you at all but the donor conception network probably could!  

Zuri - look after that tummy   ouch!   

zoie, zarzar, twinkle, harriet and all the oldies that used to post here    squash together for a group hug.


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Spooks, how are you hun? We got quite far along down the egg sharing route to be honest. We had the counselling and thought about all the implications and thought what a wonderful thing to do for somebody else. I also thought about a child of mine knocking on the door when turning 18 and I can honestly say that this did not bother either myself or DH. Imagine how devestating it then was to be told that unfortunately this wasn't something they would be willing to do because of the fact that I am a CF Carrier (obviously something that I had no idea about). We will be just going for straight IVF now (just deciding which clinic to use for the best chance of it working).


----------



## spooks

Nicksy 
 all the best in choosing the best clinic   
spooks


----------



## Wiggywoo

Nicksy I'm so sorry that after all the you had gone through, mentally physically and emotionally you're not able to proceed with the egg sharing, I can imagine that it must have been a real blow to you and your DH.    Sounds like you're in the process of picking yourselves up and dusting yourselves off for your next journey, so it will only be a matter of time before you've got a lovely bump to be proud of. Which clinics are you deciding between??

Hey Spooks


----------



## Wiggywoo

Oh Spooks, whilst I think of it, have you heard anything from Erica ?? Haven't 'seen' her for a very long time, tried pm'ing her a while back but nothing    She's probably just fed up with our company, more you'rs I'd say


----------



## Nicksy

Hey Wiggy and Spooks, just watching the yummy food on Masterchef!

Wiggy - we did think about going down to London for the treatment - just because the success rates seem so much better down there but we realised that it wasn't really practical. Chester has all my notes so it would be a hell of a lot easier to go there but Care Manchester seem to have the better results. I just don't want them to start doing loads of tests again to be honest. 

Where is everyone being treated and how do you find them?

xxx


----------



## spooks

Nicksy - When I changed clinics I just got all my notes from the old one (wasn't quite as easy as that    but I got them in the end) and the new clinic used those test results as they were under a year old. 

I think it's a good idea to research your clinic options. Wish we'd move clinics sooner but I found the whole thing so daunting at first that I didn't see myself as a customer that was getting a bad service. it was only when we looked into options and went elsewhere I realised how badly we'd been treated. 

Sorry to go on about the donor thing in my last post. I mis-read your other post and thought you were considering it as an option. 
I don't half go on sometimes  

I'm not as bad as wiggy though     once she starts there's no stopping her. Did you know that this thread used to be so busy then wiggy came along and it went really quiet
        
Only joking - it's always been a slow one which is why I liked it to be honest. 

and no Wiggy - I haven't caught a glimpse of any of the others. I read a post from Kizzy on another thread     I guess people move on and around to suit their circumstances. It's a bit of a wrench to leave a board - strange really - like going to a new school. 
Incase you're wondering - I started posting on here as I was about to have DIVF but changed clinics and they said another DIUI would be a very good idea - which luckily for us it was - but I need to stick around to monitor Wiggywoo - she get's very out of hand at times.    (And zoie's just as bad)!!!     

Night all (yes it is bed time for me!!!)
spooks


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Spooks, thanks for the info honey xx You didn't go on - its very diffucult to try and keep up with everyone on these boards   I take it for granted that everyone knows my history but I used to post the IUI TTC board but felt that I didn't really belong there anymore.  

I have made the decision to stay and have my treatment at Chester - just because they have all my notes and the success rate for 2007 for my age group is 41% which I didn't think was too bad. I also know all the staff there and they are really lovely.  Anyways I feel much better for having made my decision. I have felt like I have been in limbo for so long. 2008 was such a crappy year but onwards and upwards  

Take care honey. Do you know whether you are having a boy or a girl? 

xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Spooks, is that what happens, my constant   bores everyone to sleep    now you say, people don't stay on here long when I'm around do they    note to self, must try harder to keep posts short and not send everyone to sleep, unless it's spooks of course  Just looked at the clock, you probably won't see this now, you're probably having a bath before 7pm bedtime, you know how to live life on the edge don't you   

Nicksy, great news that you've sorted out which clinic, now you can focus on your tx    I wouldn't concentrate too much on stats, it's good to know what they are, but there are so many variables to take into account. Also you have to question those with high success rates as to how selective they are when deciding which patients to treat. That's right onwards and upwards now, only positive thoughts from now on my girl     

Better dash, have to get ready for a hen party and prepare for full on party mode  

Hi to everyone else    and    to spooks!


----------



## spooks

I love your posts really wiggy - especially when you describe what meals you're cooking      Last time you said you were having beef bourginouin I sent Dh out to buy the ingredients the next day. Didn't wash mine down with champagne like you though  

Went to bed at 11:30 last night   but I had been sleeping from 6 - 8pm   

Nicksy - glad you decided on your clinic.      All the best for 2009! 
We found out it's a pink one for us  

Zoie - how are you feeling? The 14th will be here before you know it   

Zuri - how are things progressing with you? Hope all is well  

Zarzar - much love to you, hope you're okay  

Twinkle and Harriet    ope you;re both doing well,
love to anyone else, spooks


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

Just checking in to say hello and that i won't be able to post much this week, have all day meetings all week.

Zuri: Glad the stimms are going well, how much longer have you got now hun? Watch yuor husband in the night he might carry on with the jabs!!    

Nicksy: Any progress on clinic choosing?

Spooks: Congrats on having a pink one that is just lovely

Wiggy: Hello again I said hello on the lister thread but hellooo again!


----------



## Nicksy

Hi girlies, hope you are all ok xx

A big   to Wiggy & Spooks 

Hi Harriet & Zuri - my 2 lovely IVF ladies - how are the drugs going? 

Well a bit of good news at last from me - I have an appointment with my consultant tomorrow evening at 6.30pm.  He says that we should be good to go in March with IVF.

I really can't wait now - I feel like I have been in limbo for such a long time. 

Much love to you all

xxx


----------



## Züri

Wow Nicksy thats fantastic news, March will be here before you know it!!!! good luck for your appointment tomorrow, let us know how it went

xx


----------



## zoie

HELLO LADIES  
sorry ive not been around to do some yatting  
but ive been up parents and went roller skating which was so funny i think i must have picked up about 4 people   ive got a bruise on my wrist where some ladie grabbedf me!!   anyhow went to hospital today forr blood tests and also got confirmation that i can go pick up drugs on the 4th of feb and start d/r on the 14th for deff woohoo!! so looking at the 28th of feb for baseline scan  

nicksy- thats great news hun march will deff get here soon but also it gives you time to prepare yourself and other stuff you might need to arrange xxx

hello.wiggy,zuri,spooks,zarzar,twinkle and harriet xxxx wishing you all the best xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is well   

Zoie, I'm so pleased that you've got a date, and even better it's not far away. I think that you have the patience of a saint for the amount of time that you have been waiting    Roller skating sounds fun, I think that I would be covered in bruises if that were me though   

Nicksy, good luck for tonight hun, great that you were able to organise a consultation so quickly. Make sure you let us know how you get on though    Are you all organised with what you want to know etc? On the ICSI forum there is a thread listing questions that people might want to ask at their first consultation and these would apply if it were IVF or ICSI. 

Zuri, ooooh scan today, fingers crossed for some juicy follies    Stims are usually for approx. 2 weeks so this time next week you could be having egg collection    it all seems to happen so quickly once you start stims. How are you feeling, a little excited, a little scared maybe    We're here for you every step of the way   

   Spooks,    just a pork and cider casserole for tea tonight. DH is away tomorrow for the rest of the week,    and I'm not very good at cooking meals for just me and normally end up getting ready made stuff   

Well I'm still having a battle with the clinic to find out when we can do our FET, it's really bothering me now as I just feel in limbo until we're given a date. If we were doing it this month as originally planned way back in Oct I would be having the transfer about now     Hope to find out more this afternoon. 

Have a good day everyone, and look forward to hearing from Nicksy and Zuri about their apts later, 

Wiggy


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Wiggy, 

 to your hospital for making you wait for FET - it is so frustrating isn't it? They don't seem to realise the urgency do they. I suppose they think that they are dealing with this stuff everyday.  I hope you get a date soon though honey  

Thanks for your good wishes for my appointment - I can't wait.  I am going to pop over and have a look at the questions that you mentioned. Although I think when you are on here all the time you become an expert  

Hi to Zuri (hope your scan goes well today honey), Harriet, Spooks, Zoie and everyone else - hope you are all ok 

xxx


----------



## Züri

Hi all

Good luck today with your appointment Niskcy can;t ait to hear the outome

Wiggy sorry they are p!ssing about with your FET hope you get it sorted soon

Well went for scan. come away feeling very frustrated, they tell you nothing over here and get irritated when you ask - he just said everything looks good and as should be, ha to ask ho many follicles and he said in a real arsy tone 6-8 as last time as if i should know this, i then said well is it good will i get any more and he said we have enough there! he's a real perfectionist and he doesn;t like to over stimulate which i agree on and think is good but I am confused as I don;t know if 6-8 and the response its good is in response to being good because things looked dire before xmas with egg amounts or if that after xmas when he saw 8 follicles I am now classed as normal average and therefore it is good based on my being average - hope that makes sense?? he didn't give me any sizes! I take last jabs on sunday go for another scan Monday (no more scans this week which surprised me as thought i would have) trigger shot Monday then egg collection Wednesday

He keeps saying quality of quantity and I think what I saw were large follicles and I think he is concentrating on the 8 follicles i had before starting stimming to get the best eggs from these, thats what i am reading between the lines but can't be sure, would this make sense to you all? 8 large follicles and 8 good eggs as opposed to 15 follicles of which may only get 8 good quality eggs from therefore he doesn't risk over stimulating

I'm feeling really weird about ti all now, I got the impression he wasn't impressed with me asking so many questions, I think he saw me as being greedy wanting more eggs 

Sorry for the me post 

x


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Zuri, sorry that you have come away feeling like that   to your Doctor!!

I'm obviously not much help to you at the moment because I am not sure what is good and bad. I would be like you though as I see some ladies signatures and they have like 21 eggs!!! eek

I suppose you can only trust what he is saying. I bet Doctors hate fertility friends as we always go armed with so many questions - well I do anyway   Although my doctor does seem very patient but we will see tonight when I go with my A4 paper!! 

Anyways love, I want you to stay very positive that this is going to work.  I have just read an IVF diary and she swore that the PMA helped her get the BFP. 

Much love

Nic
xxx


----------



## Züri

thanks Nicksy, yes seeing people with 20+ eggs makes me feel very inadequate yet my doctor looks at me puzzled when i question 8, he likes to get at most 12 eggs so I suppose he sees 8 as just normal and good??

Wishing you lots of luck tonight at your appointment, and yes go and ask lots of questions  I don;t think I dar ask anymore to mine now!

xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Oh Zuri I'm sorry that you'r dr was a grump, don't take it too heart    because there is so much information available to us on sites like FF they probably think that we are questioning their decisions etc but when really we are only trying to find out the information for our own peace of mind.    to grumpy dr's.

I think that 8 is a good number, I had 8 on my first cycle and was really pleased    I know that lots of girls on my clinic thread would be thrilled with 8 eggs so please don't be disappointed with this. The other thing to consider is that with huge numbers of eggs you can then be at risk of OHSS which is probably why he doesn't want to over stimulate you. Ladies that suffer from OHSS sometimes have to have all of their embies frozen and have the ET at a later date when the symptoms have disappeared, so large numbers of eggs isn't necessarily a good thing either. Are you still keeping that tummy warm and eating lots of protein to aid quality??

Next scan on Monday to check that they are almost ready to pop I guess and then time for the trigger injection. Sometimes it's nice to have scans and bloods in between as it helps the days count down quicker but he must be very happy with what he has seen to not want to keep an extra eye on you. 
Nicksy is right, keeping positive is what it's all about,     

Take care, Wiggy x


----------



## Züri

Thanks wiggy xxx this really is my favourite thread for advice off you girsl, it feel like my cosy home thread heheh

re keeping them warm......

Doc saw my burnt scabby tummy and asked in shock what it was, was so embarrassed anyway explained about tummy having no feeling since my op and using a hot water bottle on tummy and he said 'why do you use a hot water bottle on your tummy' with a very puzzled face and i said I have heard it helps with treatment, he looked at me as if I had gone mad, he is the top IVF specialist is switzerland and he thought i was crazy using a hot water bottle? when i asked him what I should do different whilst stimming he said change nothing carry on as normal and lead as normal a life as you can, maybe sometimes we read too much on these forums and get a bit obsessed, its all a bit confusing, he hasn't recommended anything that I have red on here, like eating protein, drinking water, no caffeine, hot water bottle etc....

xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Zuri, my clinic only ever recommend to drink plenty of water, nothing else. Everything I have picked up has been on here, and whilst in isolation I don't think that any of it will actually make the difference between having a BFP and a BFN it helps to keep us all a little bit more sane (if that's possible) if we can feel that we are doing something positive. Also it probably helps us stick to a more sensible diet which probably helps. In fact, funny you should mention it today as one of the ladies on my clinic thread posted something similar to someone who was asking what to eat / drink / do etc during stims. I have copied her post below as I know that she won't mind  

"hot water bottles, brazil nuts, pineapple juice, water, high protein diets etc etc are all done during stimming, none have any research base and when I asked about it to my friend who is a specialist nurse in IVF she just laughed and said well if it makes people feel like they are doing something cos people can feel prietty powerless and out of control during treatment.  
Some have been suggested in ( forgotton the stupid womans name Zeta someone ) anyway in a book everyone reads and others have been picked up here and there from different sources as maybe helping, it seems like every clinic has a different idea and they have all been colated on FF into a stimming list so dont worry too much. I half heartedly did some 'just in case' but I was prietty rubbish . I did take selenium supplements, avoided caffeine, apart from when my friend got me an extra large cappucino!"

I guess that there are no right answers otherwise we'd all be pregnant now  we just have to do what is right for us so that we don't ever look back with second thoughts. I don't think any of this will harm us though.

Chin up, keep the PMA going, visualise yourself with that little one in 9 months time in hospital having cuddles and lots of people visiting with gifts for you and your baby


----------



## Nicksy

Afternoon Wiggy - how are you honey xx

Zuri - I think you are right. We do become obsessed with it all and want to give the treatment that we are all going through the very best chance that we can. I asked my Doctor when I was doing IUI what should we be doing differently and he said nothing - just carry on as normal. It didn't stop me though with the hot water bottle, brazil nuts and pineapple juice (not from concentrate)  

I said a long time ago that sometimes knowing too much can be a bad thing. I was obsessed with the size of my follicles and my womb lining and the amount of millions of swimmers in DH's sperm. 

I know this is very very hard to do honey, but just relax and think nice positive things, and if you want to use your hot water bottle, bloomin well do so - don't have it too hot though this time   

Much love honey

xx


----------



## Züri

think i might ditch the hot water bottle, they are dangerous!! my tummy looks terrible have a deep scab so think it got burnt quite badly but i can't feel a thing completely numb!!

I agree though wiggy and nicksy i think a lot of it may be just non sense but can see people wanting to do these things to make them feel like they are doing something, me included, I am trying to force water down even though I hate it  but thanks for posting that info wiggy its nice to see other peoples opinions

Right I am starting to think positive again, i have ups and downs, its such a bloomin roller coaster as they say - i am largely chilled and taking it all in my stride (apart from today) but whenever i think of 'that' day waiting for the phonecall from blood test it just terrifies me!!! sh!t how on earth do people cope with this and even more so cope with the negative result, I am papping myself! 

xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

What happened to all of those positive thoughts    

Don't even think about the results yet, little steps remember, the only thing you should be thinking about is getting yourself through this week to your next scan fit and healthy    
We might let you think ahead a little to EC as you might need to get organised for this, but that is all for now, ok     
As for a negative results, well you can get that right out of your mind    you'll be out there choosing pushchairs and prams in not time     bad thoughts can be self-fulfilling so only positive from now on please   

Goodness I can be soooo bossy!


----------



## Züri

heheh can I have a little wiggy on my desk during the day to keep telling me off     

Ok ok positive thoughts from now on promise


----------



## spooks

Evening all,  

can I just give my opinion here - for what it's worth  
I don't really believe all the vits, diet, wearing orange, complete bed rest etc. etc. will make you have a BFP and sadly I don't think PMA alone is enough.
I know I 'only' had IUI (I did jab for 2 weeks - if that counts ) but first attempt I had loads of PMA and kept thinking 'OMG we're going to have triplets', and I did the nut/ pineapple, protein thing - BFN 
2nd attempt was a natural cycle just insemination - did the food thing, not much PMA - BFN.
3rd go was just an extra try before IVF (medicated so 2 weeks of jabs again ) - drank plenty of water, really chilled out, ate what I wanted - drank coffee etc. Didn't really think it'd work but it didn't matter because I was having IVF straight after - and what do you know *BFP*!
I don't know what, if anything, made a difference but I wasn't stressed about it at all really and I think that can have *some * bearing on things. 
So all in all I would say just try to relax as much as possible but at the same time don't worry if you can't relax, no help at all to anyone I know but as an 'oldie' on here said to me - just think in small steps at a time.
      
special baby dust to you all, love spooks


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls, 

Hope you are all ok today!

Spooks - I think you are definitely right about relaxing. I think I need to relax about the whole TTC thing. I am sure that is what is wrong with a lot of us unexplained infertility people - we just want it too much. Just before I got married I fell pregnant but unfortunately miscarried but what I am trying to say is that we weren't thinking about TTC - we were thinking about getting married and our fab honeymoon. When I found out that I was PG we talked about cancelling the honeymoon, changing my wedding dress - in a weird way, it was the worst timing possible. Sorry about waffling but I am sure you know what I mean  

Hi Zuri - on that note I hope you are feeling a little better today sweetie! I know it is extremely hard and the pressure must be immense but please try and relax honey. Xx

Hi Wiggy, how are you today – hope you are ok. Any news on that FET yet? 

Hi Harriet – hows the treatment going sweetie? Not heard from you for a few days – hope you are ok too.  

Hi to everyone else that I have missed and much love to you all xx

Well I went to my appointment last night – it went fab to be honest. The Doctor answered all of our questions and is so patient and friendly (one of the reasons that we decided to stay at this hospital). I have got to ring the clinic today and arrange to go in and see a nurse about our treatment plan but he says that we can start on my period in Feb. We could have started next week but we are going to Florida!!   He thinks egg collection is looking at middle March. I am soooo excited. Like I said before we have had absolutely no treatment since last April and I feel like we have just been in limbo!

Anyway thats all from me folks - take care

xxx


----------



## Züri

Nicksy that's great news! so pleased you are comfortable and happy with your clinic and even better you'll be starting soon!! I assume financially its also a lot cheaper than that ridiculously expensive place you got a quote from!

Feeling a bit better today, to be honest yesterday i think the hormones finally kicked in, been feeling fine and happy on the jabs until yesterday and today and feel like a dark cloud is shrouding me! also having lots of ovary twinges (well I assume they are ovary twinges) anyway need to keep thinking positive, I am stopping with all the panicking about hot water bottles, caffeine etc... just going to carry on trying to drink more water and obviously non alcohol and thats it - its all just added pressure

anyway thats enough from me

once again Nicksy so pleased you are finally back on the treatment road again, its been a long time to wait xx


----------



## Nicksy

I am glad you are feeling a little better Zuri. That's the trouble with these bloody drugs - you are not sure what they are doing to you are you. I was reading the info sheet last night and it said something about dark moods - DH will be in for a treat  

This clinic is a lot cheaper hun - only £2400 for the IVF and then about £1000 for the drugs. 

Have a good day honey xx


----------



## Züri

Ooooh thats a lot cheaper Nicksy so around £3500 all in

We have so far paid 7100 francs which is about £4400  plus if get embies to freeze then another 1000chf on top of that plus will be charged for any additional drugs, it seems to be mounting up! but to be fair I am using current exchange rate which is 60p to the 1 franc, it was 40p to the franc when we first came here so if it was more stable at around 50p to the franc which it normally is then it would be about £3500 also

Re the dark moods, I am not actually arguing or taking it out on hubby I am just feeling generally low and dark if that makes sense, feel like I am retreating into myself and not talking therefor hubby getting off the hook because i can't even be bothered to talk to argue 

x


----------



## Nicksy

Big hugs lovey. How is your DH? Is he very supportive?

It's awful feeling like that - I have no idea what its like taking the drugs but if its anything like PMT - grrrr   I feel like I could actually kill someone   I get myself in such a rage. 

Have you read the thread about what ladies got up to whilst on IVF drugs - it is so funny. There is a lady who was so much in a rage that when she had been shopping and she couldn't fit a pie in the freezer, she smashed it all up with the bottom of her shoe and then put all the bits in the freezer.


----------



## Züri

you have just made me laugh Nicksy!!! thanks 

Tha is funny about the pie

Hubby is OK, he's a sensitive bloke, not really a mans man but he can;t deal with me whe i get PMT like symptoms on him and he gets angry back, i keep telling him to ignore me but he said its hard to because I am like a dog with a bone when i go on at him so to be honest its not good when we argue, thankfully apart from a little spat the other night its been ok as I have not been in argumentative mood just a sulky grumpy tired miserable mood  Hubby would argue that thats just normal me  

x


----------



## Nicksy

yeah hubby would probably say the same about me. 

I feel like we are taking over this board - where is everyone? Did you ever watch Zarzar's documentary that she did a link to on here? 
It was very emotional. It was weird seeing somebody else go through the same thing on test day. If it wasn't for this place, I don't know what I would do. I don't think anyone really understands what we go through do they? 

Anyways I am getting all morbid now - what are you doing this weekend? 

xx


----------



## Züri

Yes Nicksy i saw zarzars film, very emotional and that look in their eyes when they did the test was just the same as I think we have all felt on here

I have found this forum more and more helpful over the past few months, i was skeptical at first and I am not into a lot of the fluffiness I read on other threads as I am not really a girly girl (I like this thread though as the people on it seem more normal and less girlie and fluffy  ) but anyway the more i have been on here and developed friendships (online) the more i feel I am getting out of it with support because no one understands like you girls 

xx


----------



## Nicksy

Arrhh Zuri - stop it, you will make us all cry  

I know what you mean though - sometimes you just want to come on and have a bit of a laugh don't you? I feel more at home on this thread then anywhere else - even my own clinic thread  

I loved the TTC thread too and miss Kat and Julie and the other old timers. I have just seen that Julie has posted so I am going to PM her and see how she is. 

God I hope we can all move over to the bun in the oven thread soon eh?

xx


----------



## Züri

we need an IUI turned IVF turned bun in the oven thread  just for us girlies and no one else hehe

It feel odd with Kat posting still over on the other thread with us lot here, she is one of us after all 

x


----------



## zarzar

Hi guys..  thought I felt my ears burning 

How is everyone? How are you doing Zuri? i notice that it's not long now till your egg collection. How are you feeling about that? I found the EC to be fine as i was completely out of it and was totally relaxed..much more relaxed than when I've had iui. I bet you can't wait to stop taking the drugs...are you feeling like a pin cushion yet?

Hi Nicksy...it's great to see you over on this thread. How are things going with you? have you started you IVF journey yet? he he, I love the story of the lady smashing the pie and shoving the bits in the freezer..that's so funny. I think the worst thing that I did when on the drugs was to throw a book at dh's head  i feel bad about it now but at the time it made me feel better 

I'm sorry I've been a bit [email protected] at keeping up with everyone lately so apologies for that. My head has been all over the place and I somehow managed to push everything baby to the back of my head. However, after a particularly vivid dream last night it has all come to the fore. I can't wait to have our FET now in March. 

gotta go out now..but i will be back to catch up later..hugs to all xxxx


----------



## Nicksy

It does feel odd without Kat (although I am checking on her) I feel like a little guardian angel  

Have you got them as friends on ********? I always feel like I have been posting on FF for ages and all these new ladies come along, get pregnant and move on to a different thread. I understand what Kat means about being an old timer. It's our turn now isn't it??  

I wonder how Zarzar is getting on - she was an IUI TTC lady. I have not heard from her for a while. 

Did you have 3 goes at IUI hun. We only had two and last night I was wondering if we have made a mistake rushing into IVF. It's just that I have heard of IUI working on the third time so much recently - (Spooks and Sammysmiles). But then the other side of me thinks, it was a waste of money at £800 a go! 

Wow Zarzar - your ears must have been burning - our posts crossed!!


----------



## Züri

Hi zarzr lovely to hear from you, yes not long till EC a week today! eek! not sure how i am feeling to be honest, seem to take everything in my stride, it will be test say that will get me! i'm ok with the jabs, i have plenty of flab so i can't feel them much  plus tummy still has no feeling after my laparotomy op in Nov (Bonus  ) and surprisingly i have no bruising, hubby must be doing a good job!  Zar when they do EC are you heavily sedated? for some reason I thought i'd have a GA but as told yesterday i will be heavily sedated and asleep for ten minute and wont feel a thing

Nicksy - I have Bee, you and Kat as friends on ******** so there is no escaping hehehe - I only had one go at IUI  I went back to start the second but when he did another ultrasound my tube looked blocked again thats when i went in 4 days later for the laparoscopy which was abandoned half way through then went back in again 2 weeks later for the full on op, left tube removed and told right tube too damaged to work so no more IUI aIVF only answer  I would have liked to have had a few more goes at IUI had my tubes not been rubbish 

That is spooky how zar posted at the same time you were asking after her! 

xxxx


----------



## Nicksy

Sorry Zuri hun - I completely forgot about your op   I remember everything now. I think you were posting from the hospital weren't you?  

I have just received the call from the fertility unit. I have to ring them when my period starts in February - which should be around the 22nd. Does this sound right? She said that 16 days into my cycle I start on tablets - then I have another bleed, then I inject for 10 days and then I have egg collection which is provisionally booked in for the 6th April eek!! How long do I take the tablets for? God I am confused already - it doesn't take much though!

It was weird about posting at the same time as Zarzar wasn't it


----------



## Züri

Yes I wsa in hospital bored for 5 days!!  had to get my FF fix

re your treatment, it seems there are lots of different ways, basically i went on the pill for about 11 days, came off the pill next day went for a scan on 23rd Dec and had down regging injection, period started xmas day, then went back for another scan on 9th Jan to see progress of down regging and then started stimming on the 13th Jan - some people down reg with injections every day or they do this sniff thing, mine was just one injection and i downregged for about 2 weeks, it sounds like your process is a little different and maybe your down regging is tablet form?

Difference with me is i didn't have to wait for period starting, i had my appointment and then was put on the pill the day after the appointment which was for them to make sure my period started when they wanted it to

I assume you are on the long protocol and are down regging? it seems like tis a long one

x


----------



## Nicksy

Yes it is the long protocol I believe. I have just looked at my info sheet and it says that I take norethisterone tablets which regulate the start date of my next period and it mentions buserlin. 

You see I am getting obsessed already. I will not be obsessed, I will not be obsessed!   I am just goint to do exactly what they have told me - they obviously know what they are doing.


----------



## Züri

I just went along with what they told me to do to be honest, a friend told me about her protocol and she is over here in swissieland also so i had assumed i'd be doing the same but she was at a diff clinic, so i had it all mapped out when i thought i'd be starting etc.. and had it all in my calendar based on what she had told me, i then had my consultation and it was all completely different - so just go with the flow  god its times like this i could do with a nice peace ciggie (but obviously its naughty and I can not!! hehe ) 

x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi, god you two like to chat    had a busy morning so have just come on line but have to dash off, will post later, just wanted to say hi!


----------



## Züri

hi wiggy


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Wiggy,   I know what are we like?? We are like two gossiping women  

Zuri - tell me about it - any ciggie would be great for me most of the time! I gave up smoking last summer because I thought I would be doing the IVF ES and obviously I am not going to start again now.  I really miss it though. It was always good thinking time when I was stood at the back door having my little fix. Never mind eh? 

xx


----------



## Züri

I gave up 3 nd a half years ago when we started trying, i can;t stand smoking now I am an annoying reformed smoker but I do like the occasional herbal variety to help relax


----------



## Harriet_LF

Wow you two really like to chat! And i've missed it all. Anyway just wanted to say hello to all have had a really busy week at work hence my lack of posting.

I really wanted to say to nicksy that my GP prescribed my drugs which means thhey are just the cost of a prescription. Its probably worth a go. If not you can shop around, I did and found quite a price difference

speak soon
H


----------



## Wiggywoo

Morning   

Must get on with some work so will try and keep it short!! 

Harriet, sending you lots of     I know that it will all be fine and you'll leave feeling excited about the prospect of being pg in about 4 wks time    Let us know how you get on, I'll keep checking the Lister thread aswell.   

Hi Zuri, how are you feeling today?? I know that sometimes that dark cloud descends on us all, don't forget you're taking a whole stack of drugs that your body isn't used and also this is the first time you've done this. It's not easy on anyone but at the moment you're quite rightly wondering and worrying about what is going on and yet to come. It will all pass, so try not to beat yourself up about it    I know that I've certainly felt like that before. 

Nicksy, how's you? I'm sooo pleased that your appointment went well, like you say it's been a long long time. And starting tx so soon, AND Florida first - lucky thing - when are you going??


Hi Zarzar, good to hear from you again and pleased that you've enjoying some tx free months. Looks like we could be FETing together in March!!

I've copied my post over from the clinic thread letting you know how things have gone over the last couple of days. All good in the end!

"The lady called back this morning and explained in detail about all of the work that is being carried out to update and improve the clinic. She said that they had reduced the number of fresh cycles by half (200 to 100 per month) whilst the work is being carried out as they have had to move to a small area to do the tx's. There are some tx's that they cannot do such as PGD's and FET's, for FET's the risk is that the embies are held on floor 2 (where reception etc is) and the temporary home is elsewhere in the hospital and they wouldn't want to risk damaging any of the embies by transporting them very far. I totally understand this, if only the nurses had explained this in full 6 weeks ago then I wouldn't have been left feeling that we were being left behind.

Anyway, the end result is that I will start the FET with my Feb cycle which is due to begin on 23rd, so could be looking at the transfer about 16th March. Just hoping that I can find my positive thoughts again as have been on a downer for the last week"

Gotta go as boss is back!


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi to all, hope your all keeping well.

Just thought i'd up-date you all, well af is on its way, first full day will be either tomorrow or saturday. Have to phone clinic to book in for day 2-5 follicle counting scan, then if all goes well we start drugs on day 21. 

Not sure if i'm nervous or excited 

Twinkle


----------



## Züri

Hi Twinkle

Good luck with starting your next cycle.

Hope you're well? 

Z x


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girlies, 

Just popped on to say Goodbye as we are off on our hols tomorrow for a week. A week of not posting on FF    

I just wanted to say a big GOOD LUCK to Zuri and Harriet for your egg collections/egg transfers and I will be back with you for the 2ww. 

Wiggy - hi honey, fingers crossed you will be able to do your FET very soon. 

Twinkle, all the best of luck with your treatment honey. I am sure you will be absolutely fine. 

Hi to Spooks, Zarzar and everyone else. I might be able to pop on later but if not 'see you' all soon xxx


----------



## Züri

Nicksy!!! what am I gonna do without you on here for a whole week!!! you just can not go! hehe  

Have a fantastic time, by the time you get back i'll be on my 2WW eek! scary times! 

x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Have a fantastic time Nicksy - lucky thing   

Loving the doggy pictures on here! 

Hi Twinkle    great that you're going to get started soon too! Lots of people (well for this thread anyway) having tx soon, v. exciting.

Hi Zuri, how are you this morning?? All good I hope? DH gets back at lunchtime and we're spending the afternoon together, can't wait, but weather's a bit rubbish not sure what we're going to do yet though.

Wiggy


----------



## Züri

I brought my dog in to get rid of all the pesky cats in here    but to be honest I think the cats would scare my wuss of a dog away 

I'm Ok Wiggy, starting to get lots of twinges yesterday and today, can feel discomfort when walking etc... and I wsa on the bus yesterday and every bump it went over hurt my tummy, I assume its my ovaries getting nice and big! 

Hope you enjoy your afternoon with hubby wiggy

Z
x


----------



## Wiggywoo

I thought about adding a piccy of my cat but she thinks of herself as a bit of a princess and I don't think that she would be very impressed with DOGS    

Bloated uncomfortable tummy sounds very familiar - good signs for some big juicy eggs!

Do you manage to get much skiing done where you are??


----------



## Züri

Good glad its a good sign 

Yes usually go skiing most weekends (but on hold at the moment) not been since beginning of Jan, I'm only a novice skier

Where do you live wiggy?

x


----------



## Wiggywoo

In the Channel Islands so we don't see any snow at all    Haven't skied for a few years, I'm a bit of a wuss to be honest and am usually too scared to go very fast    
I'm trying to plan a holiday for late March, just a week somewhere, and I love being outdoors and in the mountains but as we'll probably be on the 2ww then anything like skiing is out. What are the swiss mountains like in March, is there much to do apart from skiing?

Heading off soon, catch up later


----------



## Züri

Wiggy where abouts in Channel Islands? I spent 3 summer during Uni in Jersey, love it over there.

Alps are nice any time of the year - in March it will still be skiing but towards the end so weather will be getting a bit warmer but they'll still be lots of snow

x


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Both (Zuri and Wiggy)

helllooooooo. I hate skiing so can't contribute to the conversation. Just thought i'd let you know that I had my scan yesterday. It wasn't great really, looks like I have a small area of endo - not sure if this is bad and the pill seems to have done nothing as my lining is really thick - 9mm. Have to go back next week for another scan before starting to stim. I'm not sure what will happen if my lining is still thick will they cancel the cycle? Anyway I have started down regging today with the nasal spray - so far so good

Twinkle: Nice to see you on here and exciting that you will be starting soon

Nicksy: Lucky you going on hols, I will prob be stimming when you get back. I will miss you


----------



## Züri

Oh I'm sorry harriet, to be honest i don;t really understand it all but I thought the down regging was what reduced the lining thickness, i had a scan after 2 weeks down regging and he said oh all looks good and your lining is nice and thin - what did your consultant say? did they say the pill was the reduce it? this baffles me because i thought the pill was just to regulate your period so that you had your period when they wanted you to for the treatment? how long are you down regging for? Hope the small area of endo will not affect things for you, keeping fingers crossed that all will look OK. Try not to worry, I was told before my down reg injection i didn't have many eggs, when i had my scan after down reg he saw lots more follies, sometimes things improve during treatment

x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Harriet I was wondering how you got on yesterday. 

You took the OCP didn't you and you've now just stopped taking it, is that right?? If so then you will probably have a bleed in a couple of days which will reduce your lining anyway. What you have been told is very similar to what they have told me in the past, they have never seemed that happy with my first scan, then I d'reged for a week before stimms. I think that you'll be fine, it's perfectly normal to have a scan before going on to stimms and fingers crossed you will have had a small AF by then. Don't let it get you down, as I say, what you have said sounds very familiar and I didn't have any probs with the lining afterwards.


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi all, thanks for your comments

Well period arrived today so im booked in for follicle counting scan on Tuesday at 1.30, just need to get time out of work they dont know about treatment.

Twinkle


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi all,

Zuri, is it today that you have your scan?? Hope all is good    

Will post later, busy day at work today!


----------



## Züri

Hi

Yes had scan today and I am very happy, now looks like I have a few ore follies and he said there's about 10! so from being told on 23rd Dec I had not many eggs I think things are now looking up, he measured a couple and while he didn't tell me the measurements i saw on the screen that they were just over 21mm and most of them looked the same size! lining was all good as well although he didn't tell me the size even though I asked him!

So i do the trigger shot tonight then EC on Wednesday morning ET Fri morning! eek!!

Feeling much happier and more positive!

Hello everyone, sorry i am rushing to go out again to accu so no time for personals but hope you are well xxxxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Zuri that is fantastic news from your scan. I always looked on the screen as well to see what the measurements were, if only these grumpy docs actually knew what it feels like to go through all of this then perhaps they would be a bit more open with us    Good to hear you sounding happier and more positive    This time next week you could be starting the 2ww    have your clinic said when they will do the ET day 2 maybe?

Twinkle, hi    good to hear that you are starting soon, hope the scan is good tomorrow. I'm not sure that I ever had a follie counting scan before d/r etc but then maybe I did and I just didn't realise what it was   

Hi Harriet, Zarzar, Spooks, Zoie and anyone else   

AF arrived on Saturday, right in time for the wedding that we were going to in which I was doing a reading at - my body has a knack of picking the worst possible times to do these things    I think that the    on Friday night might have been the reason for it showing itself a couple of days early, and now I'm hoping that our FET will be 2 days earlier now - not really sure if it works like that though, but I told me DH that the earlier my next cycle starts the sooner we can do get on tx road again and therefore he could be very tired in about 3 weeks time


----------



## Züri

Hi Wiggy

ET is on friday morning! also is it normal for them to freeze embyos the day after? he said that when they do the freezing but I have read a lot about them not being freezed until 5 days

Z x


----------



## Harriet_LF

hello i just wanted to quickly say good luck to Zuri for tomorrow. Are you going to take any time off hun? I think I am going to take the whole time off from EC - not sure i'll be able to concentrate on work anyway


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi all,

Zuri, hope all goes well tomorrow, thinking of you    If you can, let us know how you get on as we will all be wondering....... I think that it is normal to freeze the day after transfer, some clinics will wait to take the embies to blast and some will just freeze straight away. One family member is pregnant with twins having had a FET with embies frozen on day 2. Anyway, why are we talking about this, your tx will work first time keep positive.   

Hi Harriet


----------



## zoie

hiya girlys xxx
well today my af arrived i was 3 days latee!!   which is wierd but got there in the end!! 
i had bloods done the other day on day 20 of my cycle for diabeties but they also did my fsh.LH, and prolactin!! well my fsh was 4.5 and LH was 8.2 and prolactin is 193!! this seems high to me?? do any of your have a idea??
im hoping it wont affect my ivf!!


----------



## Züri

Thanks Harriet and Wiggy

harriet I work for myself at home so I don't really need to take much time off as I am never really that busy these days, I'll be home by 9.30ish am my tim tomorrow anyway, i go in at 07.45! early start not used to such early starts 

Wiggy found out its law here to freeze before the embryos split so its illegal to do 5 day blasts, so they keep 3 back and freeze the rest and then transfer the 2 best embryos of the 3

I'll be in touch tomorrow when i get home

x


----------



## Züri

Hi girls

Just a quickie, just back from hospital, got 9 eggs!! woo hoo! a bit better than first prognosis of being told not many eggs left and be lucky to get 5!

Right back to the sofa, I am being told off by hubby for not resting but I feel completely fine! 

x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Zuri, wow, can't believe that you are home so quicky, and double wow, that you have got 9 eggs     That is a fantastic crop!

Will they call you in the morning to let you know how many have fertilised? 

I think your DH is right, rest up and make sure you drink plenty of water - it's very important after EC to stop OHSS.

Well done you, excellent news   

Hi Zoie, pleased that your AF is finally here, they never play ball when they're supposed to do they    Not sure what the blood test results mean as I've never been told mine before, but I'm sure that they would tell you if there is anything to be concerned about.

Wiggy x


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

Zuri: Wow that is super fast! And double wow 9 eggs! Did your DH do his bit ok? Mine always worries about missing the pot! Not sure what the procedure is if you do that, scrap off the floor?   So Friday for ET how exciting

Hey Wiggy  

Hi Zoie: Your test results sound quite good to me

Hello to everyone else!!


----------



## Züri

Hi wiggy

Yes very quick was in at 7.45, EC was done around 9am, let me go home at 10. Had a short GA via IV but was only asleep for ten mins. Felt fine after about 5 mins from waking. I won't know about fertilization until Friday morning when have ET. It's all a bit different here it seems. They'll freeze all but 2 or 3 tomorrow I think then transfer the best of the 2 ( at least this is what I think happens according to another FFer who went to the same clinic

Hello harriet, yes ET is Fri morning. Have to say this whole process has been a doddle so far, no raging hormones, injections ok. Just a few days of discomfort before EC. EC was straight forward, the dentist is 10 times worse and I don't mind the dentist. So all in all it's all been ok - I read so many horror stories about how hard IVF is but I have not experienced it so far, although I do think emotionally the 2WW will be the toughest part

So anyway hope that puts you at ease a bit harriet if you are feeling nervous about it all

X


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Zuri - it has put me at ease thanks. I've been increasingly worried about the whole thing. I generally hate taking drugs so the whole thing is stressing me out. I also think i'm having mood swings which doesn't help. Other than that I agree so far it hasn't been as bad as expected!


----------



## Züri

Glad its put you a bit at ease, I felt worse I;d say on the D/R (I had just the one injection) but it gave me night sweats and bad sleeping etc... I didn't really feel any side effects from the stimming apart from quite a bit of discomfort on sunday but on and Tues. it subsided a bit

Anyway I suppose we are all different and some people may find it harder, hope you find it a doddle also as its enough to go through without it being tough on your hormones etc...

x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi all!!

I think I will join this thread as well!  Went to see the nurse yesterday and we have done a schedule for our IVF cycle, we are looking at EC beginning/middle of March.  

She kinda bamboozled me with all the medication, what to do when etc - good job she wrote it all down for us!

Sue


----------



## Züri

Hi Sue!

Good to see you on here, exciting that you are starting IVF, are you going on the pill first? I had egg collection yesterday, have transfer tomorrow then start the dreaded 2WW

Good luck with your first cycle

x

Morning everyone else, when is Nicksy back anyone remember?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Zuri - how exciting for you!!!  I will have absolutely everything humanly possible crossed for you!!!!!  I will be thinking of you tomorrow!!  

Started the pill on Sunday, we go back on 17th February for the pre-treatment scan and then we will find out how much drugs we need to take etc, starting drugs the following day.  

Hugs

Sue


----------



## Züri

exciting Sue so it's al happening, is this your first IVF? I can honestly say so far its been no problem, all the dramatic horror stories I gave read and a lot of the things I have read on here really do not match at all my experience of IVF. Plus I am the most hormonal person during PMT etc... so I thought I was going to be a nightmare, I actually found the stimming drugs made me more laid back! hubby loved it, wsan;t hormonal once! I think sometimes people read things believe it and then think its happening to them also

Good luck with it all
x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi all and welcome Sue   

Zuri, hope that your DH's swimmers and your eggs had a great night of passion last night    Be thinking of you tomorrow, ET is very straight forward no different from IUI so you'll breeze through it    This time tomorrow you'll be PUPO    

Hi Sue, I'm sorry that you've had to go through so many IUI's with no success    Wow, your starting IVF soon, you'll be at EC before you know it    We've all been on different protocols on here and it will be lovely to share another journey  

We're getting quite international on here, what with the Channel Islands (not exactly continental I know) Switzerland and now Netherlands   

I've got a manky head cold so have opted out of yoga tonight, think I'm going to have a soak in the bath instead.


----------



## Züri

thanks wiggy, hope they all fertilized well. Hope you feel better soon. You never did tell me where about in the channel islands you live? Are you a bean?  sorry don't know terms for the other islands and also apologies if jersey bean is derogatory term I just remember the term from my time there, never understood the bean significance 

X


----------



## Wiggywoo

No, I'm a donkey from the far prettier island    That's Guernsey by the way! We also call them, those from Jersey that is, crapauds which I think translates to toad in the local patois. Did you ever come over whilst you were in Jersey? We have easier access to the smaller islands Herm & Sark which are just so lovely and relaxing in the summertime. Oh, I can't wait for the summer months to arrive, at least the evenings are starting to get a little lighter now.......Are you Swiss or just living there for work?


----------



## Züri

hi wiggy

I never visited whilst I was in jersey was only on a measly waitress wage but I visited guernsey a few years back for the wedding of a friend of my husbands and yes thought it was beautiful. Always wanted to visit sark while I was there but never did. There's a real rivalry isn't there between jersey and guernsy?

No I'm not Swiss if I was I'd be stick thin smoking 20 figs a day, wearing fur and hiking at weekends in summer and skiing at weekends in winter  we moved here for my husbands job 3 years ago. 

X


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hello to you all

Zuri - Goodluck with your ET tomorrow sending lots of   your way 

Wraakgodin - goodluck with sarting your treatment

we went for our follicle counting scan on tuesday, not very happy with the doctor he never gave us any information and just said the forms will be in the post. We left feeling very uninformed  

Twinkle


----------



## Wiggywoo

Twinkle, that's a shame,    those docs. Are you able to call up and speak to any of the nurses to find out what it says on your notes??

Zuri, me and DH both used to work for a swiss bank here and though we've never been further than Geneva airport I do quite like the idea of a visit. By the sounds of it I don't think that I would fit in though!! Living in such a small place I have often thought about working and living away from here, we have such a good quality of life, especially during the summer, that DH is less keen and feels that we would end up compromising ourselves in some way. Also there's our families to consider aswell, we're all close and I would hate to not live near by, so I guess I've just talked myself out of moving away - it's these awful winter months that always make me feel like this. What does your DH do?


----------



## Züri

I think Switzerland would feel less alien than other countrys because it's small and xlso quality if life is high. But I can see why you'd not want to leave guernsy as it is lovely. You get great winters and great summers here though so it's all year round but I do miss the coast just have the lakes instead

Twinkle I understand your frustration I get the same here they tell me nothing don't even know how many if my eggs have fertilized!

X


----------



## zoie

hiya all xxx 

wraakgodin im starting d/r on thw 16th so we will be practically the same stage!! its my first ivf and im veery excited yet nervous!! how are you feeling??
twinkle some docs can be a rightt pain!! my is slow i alwys have to chase her!! 
hiya wiggy and everyone else xxx

just a catch up on my end!! i go to pick up drugs on wednesday!! and then just wait till day 21 of cycle !!


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi all thanks for your comments 

The doctor is driving me mad im thinking of asking to see another one instead because i really dont like his attitude. You may remember me saying he told me to loose more weight even though i had lost 1 n half stone droppin 2 dress sizes, well i knew i didnt need to so i went to my nurse, and guess what i was right by bmi was 27.4 not 31.4 like he said, may not be much but it is to me. Well i had nurse write it in a letter for me to take at my scan gave it the doctor he just scanned over it then tossed it to one side like it didnt matter     When we left his room to have the scan my DH noticed he didnt even pick it up   was so angry at my DH said he should of said something, leaving my personal information lying around. Going to check next time i go to see if he has put it in my notes. 
Just waiting for letter with consent forms know to go back and sign them, so hopefully may find out more information then.

Take care all 
Twinkle


----------



## Züri

Morning girls

Well just got back from transfer and all went well

7 of my 9 eggs were mature and 6 fertilised, they froze 3 yesterday and left 3 to mature, he showed me a picture of the 3, 2 were perfect 4 cell embryos and the other was 4 cells but a bit fragmented so they discarded that one and i now have the other two in place, fingers crossed from here.

My consultant was lovely today, I have come to realise its just his and their practice to not go into details, frustrating but its how it is and if i have to have a next time then i'll understand their protocol more.

He was going through the things i can and can't do etc.. and he said 3 coffees and one good glass of wine a day is ok!!! that surprised us 

So I am feeling very positive but scared, this is the nearest we will ever have got to being pregnant in the nearly 4 years we've been trying! 

Right hubby has told me no sitting at computer and to get on the sofa so i'll be checking back in later on my iphone to see how everyone is

Züri x


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Zuri - great news that you got 6 fertilised i'm keeping everything crossed for you. When is OTD?

Twinkle: Hi hun, i'm sorry your doctor seems to be a pain. Can you change him as you should be comfortable with your doctor?

Sue: Welcome to this thread, I am pleased and sad that you are here also, if you know what I mean! Excellent news that you have started treatment. I have been d/regging for the past week and as Zuri said it hasn't been so bad. Today (fingers crossed because my lining was too thick last week) I start stimming!

Nicksy: Hi hun not sure when you are back but helloo anyway

Zoie: You and sue seem to be cycle buddies. When you start d/regging i will (hopefully  ) be in the dreaded 2ww!

Helloo to everyone else


----------



## Züri

Harriet good luck at your scan and hope you can start stimming. I thought I'd start stmimg after my scan but I had the scan on the Friday but didn't start stimms until the following Tuesday. It might be diff with your treatment. I actually found d/ r harder than stimms due to the night sweats. How are you d/r ing? I just had the one injection which seems a lot easier than the daily injections or sniffing

So my test date is 12th Feb! Eek

Hi sue, wiggy, zoie, nicksy, zarzar and twinkle, have I missed anyone? 

Looking forward to hearing all about nicksys hols, is she back this weekend do you know?

X


----------



## Wiggywoo

Fantastic fertilisation rate, Zuri did you have IVF or ICSI? I know that your consultant hasn't been the most communicative but he certainly seems to know what he's doing - getting more eggs than originally thought and so many of them to fertilise - it all bodes well     

Did he tell you anything else to do / not do during the 2ww? The only thing my clinic say is nothing too strenuous i.e. heavy lifting and to drink lots of water, at least 2 litres. My clinic usually say to test 14 days after EC, but most are say 14 days after ET so it would interesting to know what yours have said - if you don't mind.

I know that none of us would want to do IVF but right now, as you say, you are the closest to being pg then you have ever knowingly been before. You have two perfect little embies inside you, probably dividing as we speak, and getting ready to snuggle down tight. I'm so pleased for you    Have you got any nice treats planned to take your mind off things over the next few weeks?

Harriet, I'll check over on the other thread but I hope that your scan went well today   

Hi Twinkle, Zoie, Sue, ZarZar and Spooks


----------



## Züri

Hi Wiggy

I had ICSI they seem to do it as standard at my clinic which is good. I have done an about turn re my doc, still find him short on info but he really as so lovely today and made me and hubby laugh a lot

He just said to avoid anything too strenuous but to pretty much carry on as normal, didn't mention anything about water, he never has and i drank no where near 2 ltrs each day while stimming, more like half a liter if that!

my test is a blood test at the clinic 15 days after egg collection so the 12th Feb

I have felt off all day, very positive which is good but same time i don't want to build my hopes up! not looking forward to next few weeks at all and no got nothing planned but work is quiet so hopefully get to go and see lots of friends over the next few weeks to take mind off it

Do you know when you'll be starting again Wiggy?

x


----------



## Wiggywoo

We should be starting at the beginning of my next cycle which is due about 23rd Feb, I know that it's not but it still seems ages away. I just want to get going. I feel useless not doing anything at the moment and we have loads of family / friends announcing pregnancies at the moment - well 3 but it seems like loads - and I feel like a bit of a freak, I know that everyone will be wondering why we don't have children even if they don't say it.
We have our treatment done in London but all the scans and bloods are taken here and faxed over, London then call tell us what to do next and when to go over to them. It works quite well. I called the local clinic to tell them about the FET and they said that my normal consultant will be away for a month then so they have a locum coming over to cover. Hope that he is ok    like you, my consultant can be a bit grumpy but I have warmed to him a lot over the last year and I'm not really sure I like the thought of someone else rummaging around downstairs   

It's difficult finding the right balance between being positive but not too much just in case.....I've come to the conclusion that no matter how much or little I build it up before I hand I'll still feel like [email protected] if it does't work. I was saying to DH the other day, if you enter the London Marathon in the public ballot you are guaranteed to get in after something like the 5th attempt of entering. Why can IVF be like that, if it works before then fantastic but if it hasn't worked by the 3rd or 4th attempt then it they guaratee it will work on the 5th go. At least we would then know. Yeah, it's wishful thinking, but right now wanting a baby for me is wishful thinking. Sorry to be so    I don't want to drag you down - you are pg right now after all!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Both

Wiggy: Sorry you are feeling down, this whole thing really is a rollercoster. When I am having treatment I feel great but when it doesn't work i feel miserable. Sometimes I can't believe that it has really come to this, i never imagined that I would have to have IVF but then I guess none of us did.  Remember that the 23rd Feb isn't long away at all and this time it could be your turn. Its got to happen sooner or later hun!

Zuri: Hope you have got your feet up and are relaxing

Well my appointment went well today, lining is now less than 5 mm so i started stimming today. The nurse gave me my first injection and tomorrow its just me and my DH! My next appointment is Wed. I don't really have any positive feelings about this, I can't imagine why it would work on the first time it seems like this is quite unlikely!

Oh dear we are a depressing bunch today aren't we!!


----------



## Wiggywoo

Harriet - yay for thin linings!!! In a few weeks time you'll want it to be nice and thick again    Great that you've started stimming, it will all start to go quickly now with lots of scans and bloods along the way to puncutuate it. And, it does work first time for lots of people and there is no reason at all why it shouldn't for you, or Zuri or any of the other ladies on here. 
I just need to stop being a misery    I better get ready, popping to meet a few friends in the pub after work and this head cold has made me look awful, added to that I've run out of touche eclat    I suggested to DH that he buy me a new one for valentines day. I showed it to him and told him what it is called but dread to think what he will end up buying, there's no chance he will get it right    
Oh had some flowers delivered at work today from a happy client so that's good.


----------



## Harriet_LF

Thanks Hun - the injection wasn't as bad as I thought it would be! I imagined i would have some kind of anaphylactic reaction!   


 you have run out of touche eclat!   I could have bought you some from the airport  

Have fun tonight


----------



## Wraakgodin

Zuri – yes, this is my first IVF, I have been through IUI 5 times though.  I think I will read your stories from now on – much prefer to read about painless treatment!  I am so excited for you, I will keep everything crossed that this will work for you – I am feeling really positive for you!  You will get a BFP!

Harriet!  Great to “run” into you again!  I will keep everything crossed for you!!!  I agree with you, I feel brilliant when I am having treatment, but the down when it doesn’t work is horrible.  I didn’t think I would need IVF either, I was convinced IUI number 1 was going to work, and that would be it!  Couldn’t have been more wrong!  You have as much chance of success on the first attempt as you do on subsequent ones.  Please try to stay positive.  I am SURE it will work for you.  Glad everything is going well with the injections. 

Wiggywoo – You are not a freak, don’t even think that.  I agree, there should be like the London Marathon, you should have some certainty on the 5th attempt!  Sending you lots and lots of hugs, sorry to hear you are feeling low at the moment.  You know where we are if you need to talk, ok?

Twinkle2008 – what?  Why exactly did they give you an appointment if they weren’t going to give you any info?!  That is disgraceful that he had such a dismissive and disrespectful – and downright rude attitude towards you.  We went to a dietitian to lose weight and she wrote our BMI on our appointment card (along with the weight), and we just showed that to the consultant and that was good enough.  

zoie – my cycle buddy!!!  It hasn’t really sunk in yet.  I think it will be the pre-drugs scan before I realise it is happening!!  I am envious of those undergoing treatment, but really because I am taking the pill, I am on the treatment rollercoaster already, it just doesn’t feel like it. 

Lots of love, hugs and          to all!

Sue


----------



## zoie

hiya ladies xxx

wiggy great news your starting tx soon!! it will come along quick xxx
wraakgodin- yay we havnt got long!! i pick up drugs this wednesday! and am very excited to actually have the drugs in the house!! 

hi to twinkle,zuri and harriet xx will catch up more later as ive just woke up   i have been sleeping alot at the mo!!


----------



## Züri

Hi Zoie, hope the d/r is going well, it made me sleep a lot also and i started 2 days before xmas which meant xmas night i was snowing on the sofa by 9! and that seemed to happen every night for about 2 weeks until i started stimming

Hi Sue and wiggy - good luck with starting treatment soon

Hi Twinkle, Harriet and Nicksy (are you back?) we've missed you 

x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone   

Snow here for the first time in ages (must be at least 10 years) so everything shut - including my office     It is lovely out, lots of people walking and for some reason everyone seems more friendly because it's snowing  

Lots of love to everyone, I'll catch up with personals later, just going to make a coffee to try and keep warm.

Wiggy


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

I hope that you are enjoying the snow!

Zuri: Hope the 2ww isn't too painful only 10 more sleeps to go!

Wiggy: Helloo

Nicksy: Where are you? Are you stuck in an airport somewhere!

Sue: How is the pill going? I hated the bloody thing, the only good thing about it was that my  (.) (.) got bigger  

Zoie: Where are you with treatment? I was also v. excited to get drugs in the house!!


Well I am stimming now, Onto day 4 and so far so good. I was really worried about the injections but they haven't been too bad at all. I've also had some twinges in the ovary area which i am hoping is a good thing. I have to go in for a scan on wed to see how i am doing so I   that there are some follies there!


----------



## zoie

hiya ladies xx

well its snow everywhere!!   me and dh have been playing in it all day   just got in and dry and am really hungry!! 

harriet- im picking up my drugs from london on the 4th providing the snow aint bad and the trains are working!!    i dont know what im gonna do if i cant get there!!  

zuri- hope your ok hun and coping well xx

hiya to wiggy,twinkle,wraakgodin, and spooks xxx of which how are you spooks not spoke in ages!!


----------



## Züri

Harriet, great ne you have strted stimming and fiding it all great, what doses/drugs aer you on? before you know it it ill be egg collection time

Hi Zoie, glad you are enjoying the snow you big kid   will you be down regging first Zoie?

All ok ish here. Had ET on Friday and me and hubby have been at loggerheads and not speaking since, it awful  I am reacting as I do to the progesterone (it gives me PMT x 10 feelings) and he's just very low at the moment so its not been the greatest environment and I am thoroughly fed up to be honest. On top of that, the progesterone also give you really painful bloated, trapped wind and searing pain when going to the loo (sorry tmi) so all in all i am a right misery guts at the moment 

anyway sorry for the depression overload 

Hope everyone else is OK 

x


----------



## zoie

hiya zuri x
i will be d/r first hun i start on the 16th of feb!! and dont know about other dates!!  am very excited  

im really sorry about you and dh xxx i really hope you get that bfp!! and then yous can get onto talking and being happy  

i hate those pessaries i had cyclogest when i stimmed with my iui!! this time though i think im having injections instead of the pessaries cause i cant use the pessaries in the back door and last time i ended up the hospital as i was having trouble getting the pessaries in!! i was very swollen!! aparently they can give you thrush!   so am avoiding that this time


----------



## Züri

ouch zoie, these pessaries are for the front door thank god!! not sure I would have been happy with back door suppositories  x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Wiggywoo and Zoie – no snow here!  Send some over!  How can your snow come over from Siberia and totally miss us??!

Harriet – good luck tomorrow!!!  I hope you have a nice crop there!

Zuri hun – sending you lots and lots, and more hugs.  Sorry to hear that you are getting a lot of hormonal side effects from the treatment.  I know your drugs are stronger, but when I had side effects from the IUI drugs I had to keep warning DH that I feel mental and irrational and it isn’t the real me, and to totally disregard anything I am going to say!  He was ok, it was my work colleagues who weren’t so understanding.  I will keep everything crossed for you that it is all worth it in the long term!  

Sue


----------



## Züri

Hi Sue - problem is I am feeling rubbish on them but I am suppressing it all - its actually hubby being moody and grumpy - its just bad timing i guess, he's going though a tough time but my hormones are not giving him much sympathy  I am sure it wil improve. Its times like these when I wish I was back in the UK so I could go to my parents and have a few days away from each other

No snow here either - we had a sprinkling 2 days ago buts its almost melted now

x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Morning all,

Another snowy day, though not as bad as yesterday, but am working from home today  

Zoie, exciting times hun, I know that feeling of collecting the meds and making room to arrange them nicely in the fridge    I really don't think that anyone would understand unless they go through this, it really is the little things that can make us happy isn't it  

Zuri, I'm sorry to hear that things aren't so good at the moment    I took cyclogest pessaries and they were only second to the pill in the evil meds stakes. I didn't get on with them at all, lots of bloated pain etc, and probably pmt moods but to be honest they can come at any time    I'm sorry that your DH is feeling as he is, especially when you have both gone through so much to get to this point - I do hope that you'll both have the very good reason to be happily celebrating in about 10 days time. 

Sue, too right you've started tx by taking the OCP, that was the worst bit for me - hope it's not the case for you. Do you know what other meds you'll be taking?

Hi Twinkle and Harriet


----------



## Nicksy

Hey my lovely IVF girlies - how are you all. 

It is lovely to see that I was missed   I have missed you all too xx

The holiday was fab but I have come home with a terrible cold so I spent most of yesterday in bed. So how is everyone getting on? 

Zuri - glad that EC and ET went ok and that you are now PUPO - how are you feeling honey? 

Harriet - glad that everything seems to be going along nicely honey - do you know when your EC is going to be?

Sue - Hiya hon - lovely to see you on this thread but not lovely for you to have to go through IVF  

Wiggy - not long honey - I   that your FET works for you sweetie.

Zoie - Hi hun - how are you?

Hi to everyone else that I may have missed. It is lovely to be back with you all xx


----------



## Züri

yes wiggy i hope so  its just really bad timing at the mo and its so frustrating, how can i give him support noe of all times arghhhh i just feel annoyed at hi for feelig like this now but understand why he is - its just tough

yes this progesterone is evil stuff


----------



## Züri

Nicksy!!!!!!! we have missed you! did you have a nice time? xx


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Zuri - I had a great time honey but back to the grindstone now!! 

I am just trying to read back on the posts - are you ok hun? How is hubby? The bloody drugs/progesterone are evil aren't they?? 

I hope that this works for you honey -    and Harriet too xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Ahhh our Nicksy is back - how was it, did you have a fabulous time?? I bet the weather was wonderful, I'm freezing my pants off here, well not literally of course but my hands are almost blue. Sod it, I'm going to put the heating on


----------



## Züri

Hi Nicksy, its slowly getting a bit better with hubby, just all got on top if us i think coupled with other stuff other than IF, just bad timing really - but what will be will be xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hoorah Nicksy is back   . Did you have a lovely holiday, was the weather gorgeous?! I am very jealous. Treatment is so far so good, i'm onto stimming now which isn't so bad although my stomach feels bruised today and my ovaries feel a bit twingey. I'm hoping this is a good sign. I have no idea when EC will be yet, first stimming scan tomorrow to see if there has been any action

Zuri: Sorry to hear that you are having problems. It probably seems a lot worse though because of the evil drug cyclogest. Things always seem worse for me when I have PMT. Chin up hun and get some of that PMA back - only 9 sleeps left til test day

Hellloo to everyone else


----------



## Nicksy

hey girls, the weather was lovely - I was sunbathing this time last week   I am absolutely freezing now though!! This cold is doing my head in too - I constantly feel woozy and I have got sooooooo much to do aswell - oh well never mind. 

Zuri   BIG hugs to you honey and your DH - as Harriet says it always seems worse when you are taking the bloomin horrible drugs. 

Harriet - hiya sweetie - glad everything seems to be going ok. Good luck for your scan tomorrow hun!

Wiggy - I know how cold is it? I think you seem to have got the worst of the snow down south - it isn't too bad up here! 

xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

whats going on with your treatment again Nicksy?


----------



## Nicksy

I have to ring them when I have my period this month. Hopefully I will be going through treatment in March with EC in April. I can't wait!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Zuri – sending you (and DH) lots of hugs

Nicksy!!!  Of course we missed you!!!!  ^kiss^  Glad you had a great time!  Hope you feel better soon.

Harriet – how are you??

Wiggywoo – still no snow here!  When we converted the loft we put a small fridge up here so we didn’t have to go down 2 flights of stairs in the summer to get a cool drink.  So that fridge is now my drug fridge!  DH has just passed me my “party pack” as he called it!  I have…. Puregon, Pregnyl, Centrotide and Utrogestan (think those ones are the dreaded pesseries!)

We went to the dentist today for a filling, so we booked the day off and went to see m-i-l who lives round corner from the dentist.  I said to DH that we had to leave by 3:30 at the latest so we can pick up rest of the drugs before the chemist shuts at 5:30 (it is an hour and 15 minutes drive back home and I wanted to allow plenty of time in case we got stuck in traffic), next thing we knew it was 4pm!  We tried to leave but m-i-l wanted DH to check the screen wash and oil in her car, why she couldn’t have mentioned that to him earlier?!  By the time we drove past the chemist it had been shut 25 minutes!  She doesn’t know about treatment so I couldn’t really give a proper reason why we had to leave!  So still haven’t got the rest of my drugs!  

Sue


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi girls, How are you all doing

Had a really bad day today took ages to get to work because of the snow, and tuesdays is uni night so thought because of the weather i would call to make sure it was still on, was told yes, so made my way only to get there to be told it was cancelled       

Well on the good side my consent forms arrived today so ill be on the phone 1st thing in the morning booking in to go and sign them.

Take care 

Twinkle


----------



## zoie

hiya girls just wanted to pop in before bed and say hope things all good!! im off to barts tomoz for the info day and pick up drugs!! i should have my dates tomoz woohoo!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Good luck Zoie!  Remember to take a notebook to the info day, I forgot mine and couldn't remember any of it!

Twinkle, how annoying, struggling in only to be told it was cancelled after you had already phoned them!  Excellent news that your forms turned up!

Sue


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

Just a quick one from me to update you. I had my scan today and some good news from me (I think) I have potentially 12 follies with the lagest being 10mm. My lining is also 10mm. The nurse said they might need to up my dose of menopur from 225 to 300 to encourage them to grow because obviously they need to be a bit bigger. I am expecting a call this afternoon. So far so good, I was pooing myself with worry this morning. Next scan is at Friday 11.45 

Hope the rest of you are doing ok!


----------



## Nicksy

Hi girls, 

Hope you are all ok. 

Good news Harriet on your follies and lining - here is a little follie growing dance for you

        

Twinkle - what a nightmare day for you hun - I think the snow has been much worse in other places - not been too bad here. 

Zoie - Good luck honey - hope you have got your start dates

Hi Sue - how are you honey. Love that your DH calls your drugs your party pack   if only eh?

Hi Zuri mate - how you feeling today - is it 8 more sleeps honey? 

Hi Wiggy - any news yet on your FET?

Hi to anyone I missed - hope you are all ok 

Much love and   to you all

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Harriet – excellent news!!!!  I am so chuffed for you!  Here’s hoping they all continue to grow!

Sue


----------



## zoie

hiya girls xx

wraakgodin- thanks for the info hun xx

well my day was good in the end after i had to jick off cause the doctor hadnt wrote  in my note so couldnt get drugs or anything!! , in the end it was sorted and i now have my drugs in the fridge woohoo!! 

my start date is the 16th of feb and my baseline scan is 2nd of march and we looking at ec on the weeks of the 16th!! so not long!!


----------



## Wiggywoo

Zoie, that's great news, so excited for you hun


----------



## Wraakgodin

Wooooohooooo, excellent news Zoie!!!!!  

Sue


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi girls  

Zuri, how are you doing?? Hope that the 2ww isn't sending you insane    and hope that things have eased with you and your DH  


Hi to everyone else Nicksy, Sue, Zoie, Twinkle and all.....

Will catch up property later, Wiggy x


----------



## Züri

Hi girls

Yes things ok with hubby now thanks, just finding this 2WW sooooooo slow! 

Zoie - already spoken to you briefly in chat but thats great news that you can start on the 16th

Wow Harriet thats fantastic! 12 folies already! you are going to have a bumper crop! Its mad the difference in procedure between her and UK, i only had 6-8 follies on first scan and i was on lowest 75 of Menopur and 150 gonal F - I read so often people saying that have 10+ follies which is a fantastic amount but that they are having their drugs upped, I am really baffled by it all - I just don;t think they are aggressive here and don;t like to over stimulate here

But anyway 12 is fantastic good luck with your next scan today!

Hi Nicksy, Sue, Twinkle, Wiggy

Had a bit of a ruckus yesterday on another thread it really upset me - was a very odd day - especially as I don;t actually get involved in a lot of threads on this forum but I suppose IF can make a lot of people understandably very tetchy - glad i have you girls here xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Oh Zuri, I'm sorry to hear that you had an upset yesterday    we're always here if you need us hun    you're right everyone can feel a little irritable when on the IF drugs, but that is why we are all on here because often it is only everyone on here that truly understand how we all feel. I have noticed on other threads that a small number of users have some very strong opinions, especially when a specific question is asked, but majority are friendly and understanding. I agree with you I tend to stick with people and threads that I know and like. 

We all love on you here


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girlies, 

Zuri - hiya honey -   to you love. I agree with Wiggy, there are some very strong characters on here sometimes. I have tried to join in on other threads and to be honest have not got very far at all so I have just left it.   I love it on here though, everyone is really very nice!  Sorry the 2WW is driving you bonkers! Not long to go now hun and I am thinking about you xx

Hi Wiggy, how are you doing lovey? 

xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

I'm doing fine thanks Nicksy. We start our natural cycle FET when AF arrives which is expected in about 2 weeks - all of a sudden, it's not far away     I got my prescription from the clinic yesterday and am going to order the drugs today - I only need the ovitrelle trigger shot to time ovulation and cyclogest for the 2ww so neither of those are needed for about 4 weeks but don't want to take any risks   

Tell us about your holiday, do you have a nice sun tan?? Was it a relaxing beachy time or busy sight-seeing? I'm desperate to get away but now we know when the tx is going to be we're going to wait until April now which is a funny time to go away, not quite summer season but too late for winter as well and prices don't seem to have come down very far - yet?


----------



## Züri

thanks Nicksy and Wiggy xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Wiggy, we went to Disneyworld in Florida so to be honest I needed a bloomin holiday when I got back especially seeing as I have got a stinking cold   The weather was lovely but not much a tan!

Where are you thinking of going in April - hopefully you will have your BFP by then too xx

Hey Zuri - I see Sal has got a BFP on the IUI TTC board (she is an oldie like us  ) do you remember her? And Lou is having a little girl - bless!

xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Florida sounds fab, haven't been to Disneyworld, I'm kinda hoping that maybe one day when we have a family......   Not sure about where to go or what to do in April, to be honest I'd be quite happy going over to France in the car and going wherever. Dh would prefer taking the car in the other direction over to England, which will inevitably mean going up to Manchester to watch a footie match    (We're in the Channel Islands, so basically a small island in the middle of France and England.) I think that I'd prefer France it will seem more of a holiday then, but then we are going in June....oh I don't know..........but hopefully somewhere were we can spend time outdoors, not too fussed about hot weather - I haven't really got a clue have I   

Is that CookieSal on IUI?? I remember her from about a year ago!


----------



## Züri

Yes nicksy I saw Sals news thats fantastic!! xx


----------



## Nicksy

Wiggy I am sure that it will be lovely wherever you go (although you could really do without seeing a football game in Manchester - try Liverpool instead  )

We took DH's son to Disney World and he loved it but you are right, I can't wait to take my own child!

No its not CookieSal, but I remember her - I wonder how shes doing. 

Any symptoms Zuri?

xx


----------



## Züri

Hi Nicksy

Not sure on symptoms, have mega sore boobs but reckon thats from the pessaries, felt a bit queazy this morning but not really convinced its a symptom - main thing is feeling very tired in the afternoons and thats after doing sod all anyway - trying to not to think too much though - which is why I think I am being a bit quiet and awol on here at mo as don;t want to think too much and get hopes built up as feel its not going to work

xx


----------



## Nicksy

I can understand that hun - I think we all come a bit bloody obsessed don't we!!

Just to let you know that I am thinking of you though and hoping and praying that it works for you xx


----------



## Züri

Thanks Nicksy  glad you are back from your hols and we can get this thread moving again - still licking my wounds from yesterdays drama on here - made e think its not a good idea to get too involved on this forum (apart from this thread of course) hehe

So how are you, not long till you start!! I can't believe my IVF journey will all be over come next Thursday, its gone so quick!

xx


----------



## Nicksy

I am dying to know what happened to you yesterday!! That's just me being nosey!!   I know some girls have really strong opinions and it can be quite difficult to post in some places - not here though eh?? Good job, I haven't got any other home! 

I am great thanks hun, just can't wait to get started myself now to be honest. The thing is I have really postive feelings about it and I need to rein myself in a bit. I know that I am just setting myself up for a fall but it has been so long since we have had any treatment. 

I can't believe that it will be over for you (hopefully in the most fantastic way possible) next week aswell. God it doesn't seem 2 minutes since we were all discussing it on the other thread with Harriet too. I am hoping that Kat gets her BFP too - she really is lovely! I miss not chatting to her aswell but I just can't keep up on there anymore. 

xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Nicksy, you keep those positive thoughts going    my conclusion is that no matter how positively / negatively you think the fall, if it happens, is just as bad regardless. You're right to feel positive, it's exciting times, post ET you will at least know that you are about five stages ahead of where you would be with IUI so that can't be bad can it?  

I got in from shopping over an hour ago and gave myself permission to go online 'til 4p then I should really get on with house work etc and I've just reaslied that it's 4.30pm already     We've got friends for dinner tomorrow and I need to get dusting, we'll probably end up playing on the wii and I know that there is a thick layer of dust around the tv    I'm such a bad wife!


----------



## Nicksy

5 stages ahead? wow I never thought of it like that!! Thanks Wiggy

I need to do the hoovering and wash the kitchen floor - it is minging   but I can't be bothered. I will get going with it in a bit when DH takes the dog for a walk and then I don't have to worry about seeing little footprints all over my nice newly cleaned floor!!

That sounds nice tomorrow Wiggy with your friends - I keep meaning to get our wii out just to get a little bit fit and try and lose a bit of weight.  Are you on ** Wiggy?

xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Yeah I am on **, all of these social forums are so addictive - I'm sure that they can't be good for our health because I spend far too long sitting at a computor instead of doing something constructive with my time   

The way I see it is with IUI you are:
1. assuming the egg is good quality
2. relying on the sperm to swim in the right direction - they are male after all  
3. sperm and egg meeting and fertlising
4. embryo forming
5. embryo progressing to day 2, 3 or whenever you have it / them transferred back.

With IUI I never really felt PUPO but with IVF I do, because I have a little photo of the embies and I have seen it on the screen (although it could be anything to be honest) of them being transferred.

We don't have any snow now but it really is windy out there and the rain hasn't stopped all day. I was thinking about going to the cinema tonight but not sure I want to go out now


----------



## Nicksy

Yeah I have never thought about it like that Wiggy.  To be honest I never felt PUPO with IUI and I never truely believed that it would work. Obviously it does work because I have seen the success stories. To me though it really didn't seem much better than doing the deed every month and yet we were 800 quid worse off   I hope you understand what I mean! 

Sometimes I worry what I write on here in case I upset someone  

I am not sure what I am doing either tonight - probably just watching TV and having a few glasses of wine while I can  

Roll on summer eh?

xx


----------



## Züri

I agree Nicksy and Wiggy - I feel PUPO (although not really into all these FF terms) but i feel like I am pregnant as I actually have 2 fertilised embies inside, if they don;t take then i suppose in a sense it can be classed as a chemical pregnancy because isn't a chem pregnancy when egg/sperm fertilise in tube but don;t embed? or am i wrong there?

But anyway I didn't feel 'PUPO' doing IUI but I do now - it feel more tangible and especially as you see a picture of your embies - you even feel slightly attached to them when you see them 

x

PS Nicksy i have sent you a ******** pm re the story from yesterday don;t want to post it on here  but its nothing really exciting it just upset me at the time - feel like I have made a big deal out of it no which is silly


----------



## Züri

does anyone know if you can take zantac in 2WW or if pregnant? i have terrible heartburn today and before anyone gets all excited and thinks its a symptom I get it regular and its probably down to the shreddies I had for breakkie (wheat for breakkie gives me heart burn at times)



x


----------



## Nicksy

Zuri - I haven't got a clue love - does it say on the box that pregnant women shouldn't take? If so, I would say not because obviously that will apply to you


----------



## Wiggywoo

I'm always try to be careful not to offend anyone, so fingers crossed no-one takes offence here, but looking back now I think that I saw IUI as something I had to do to get to ICSI. Not that I wanted to go through ICSI but I just felt that it would be that tx that would work for us. Obviously there are success stories with IUI - our lovely Spooks is one of them - but if I had my time again I'm not sure if I would do it. Anyway, I'm not going to have my time again and everyone will undoubtedly have their own opinion   

Well I've just finished cleaning the lounge, hall, loo and utility - apart from hoovering the lounge, DH can do that tomorrow, I hate shifting all that furniture around. What am I like, Friday night and I'm cleaning - such a party animal. Right off to make DH a chicken curry for tea, he should be in soon. He's been away this week and I think he might have bought me a pressie, he called this morning and said that there was a Molten Brown shop next to the hotel and did I need anything?? Well as we don't have a MB here obviously I need everything in the shop


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi to you all,

I agree with you Wiggywoo, i felt that IUI was just something that i had to go through to get IVF, at our first IVF consultation the doctor asked about previous treatment i said we had had 3 IUI's he replied 'and was they unsuccessful'   wasn't that why we was referred for IVF   . His reply was 'well IUI doesn't usually work anyway'   that wasn't what i wanted to hear after taking a few months to complete the IUI's. 

Zuri - hows the 2ww going? not long now.


----------



## Züri

going ok twinkle, I feel a bit in dreamworld about it all to be honest. It will be test day that it will hit finally, dreading waiting for that phonecall with the result
X


----------



## Wraakgodin

Nicksy – Disneyworld??  I am jealous!  Hope you are feeling better.  Don’t worry about what you write, we are all here to support each other and anything you go through, any thought you may have had, there will be someone here who has been through exactly the same thing.  And even if we can’t help, we will always be here to smother you with the biggest cyberhugs!  

Zuri – are you ok?  What ruckus did you have on the forum?  If ever someone upsets you let me know and I will put my big angry mod hat on, and we will see if we can sort them out.  I am sorry that has put you off posting on other parts of the forum.  If it is any consolation, the mods and staff here take any problems very seriously and sort things out pretty quickly once things have been bought to their attention.  Hope things are going ok, I am feeling really positive about a positive outcome for you!!!

Wiggy – that sounds so familiar, giving myself a time limit to be online and next thing you know it is much later!!!  That is the reason this house is a certified dust bunny breading facility!  You can come and do my cleaning as well if you like!  What do you mean “I spend far too long sitting at a computor instead of doing something constructive with my time” – being online is constructive!!!   I know exactly what you mean about IUI, after my first one failed I lost all hope for the rest, and I don’t hold up any hope that my IVF’s will work either.  
Twinkle and Harriet – hi!!!!

If anyone (who I am not already friends with!) wants to add me to ********, drop me a PM and I will add you!

Sue


----------



## Züri

Hi Sue

Its nothing to complain about just a mis understanding on another thread but nothing nasty

I'm doing OK, not long to go now till test day, feeling the nerves a bit now, had a lousy weekend feeling ill with a migraine and can;t take my usual migraine busting tablets so am having to just put up with it  plus had 2 nights restless sleep with really bad night sweats, no idea of its a good sign or not, trying not to read too much into any symptom as i don't want to get my hopes built up

Hope everyone else is ok, sorry for no personals, can't spend too long at computer at mo

xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Good morning girls, Monday morning again  

Sue - thanks hun - I love the cyberhugs I get here   How are things going with you honey? Are you taking the drugs yet?

Zuri - not long now hun, I am keeping absolutely everything crossed for you. I really hope that you get your postive on Thursday   

Twinkle - morning hun - how are you?

Wiggy - Hope you had a lovely weekend with your friends and that you managed to get all your cleaning done   How are you today?

Hi Harriet - where are you?? Hope it is all going ok xx

Hi to everyone else  

Not much to report here - just waiting for AF to arrive in around 2 weeks and then it is all systems go!!!

xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Morning   

Nicksy I'm the same as you waiting for AF to arrive - due 23rd Feb - then it's all systems go too! We might be cycling together, though my FET will be about 3 weeks to transfer, not sure which protocol you are on??

Zuri, have thought about you a couple of times this weekend - which must sound strange as I don't even know what you look like   - but I know that the last few days of the 2ww can drag and send you slightly loopy and I only hope that you are managing to stay calm and sane and that the loopiness only effects me   

Hi Sue, I'm sorry to hear that you're not hopeful for your IVF working, is there a reason that has made you feel like this??    I know that there are some very sad stories on here and at times can make us feel that it will never work but similarly there are so many positive stories to give us inspiration and hope, I hope that you can find some belief that it will work. Sending you lots of        to start you off  

Twinkle, did you have to pay for your IUI or was it NHS??    who recommend it if they don't believe in it themselves.

Hi to Zoie, Harriet, Spooks and everyone else   

We had a great weekend, and enjoyed gettting together with our friends - lots of fun. Slight downer was that as I was getting everything ready and prepared in the afternoon I had made the desserts which were in individual glasses and put them in the fridge. Despite warning DH to be careful when he opened the fridge door I forgot my own advice, yanked open the door and one of them fell out - glass and dessert everywhere    DH was great, cleared up for me and whilst he was out later on popped into the french patisserie to pick up a slice of gateau so that I could have something else other than icecream for dessert. Well when the time came DH said he would have the gateau, all good so far, friends left about midnight, we went to bed but by 1am DH was in the bathroom throwing up continuously - it was awful. I called my friends in the morning - worried that I may have poisoned them - but fortunately they were fine. DH is convinced it was gateau, so now I am feeling a little responsible for for having broken the first one!!!

Despite all of this the weekend was good, DH was away overnight on Thursday and got back on Friday having bought me a cd, 2 dvd's and some molton brown goodies - my fav!!! So he's definitely in the good books at the moment


----------



## Züri

Hi Nicksy - yes its nearly 'D' day - I am terrified if I am honest, really didn't think these last few day would hit me like they are, I am a bag of nerves and to be honest I am usually a pretty together person so its come as a shock - much worse than waiting for the result from IUI

Wiggy - aww it makes me feel so nice that you have been thinking of me  you are very right though, as I have just said above to Nicksy these last few days are sending me loopy, I am an emotional wreck and I am not sure how to deal with it, I am very much someone who compartmentalises things and doesn;t fret until the day itself but I am feeling the pressure big time - had all sorts of symptoms mainly night sweats and i thought it was good news when i researched them yesterday but then a friend told me last night that she had night sweats during her 2WW and she got a negative so now I am all over the place - I am also feeling really emotional, like I am going to burst, but in a nice way, i.e I am not feeling my usual grumpy PMT like feelings but the opposite like I want to tell everyone I love them!! this is seriously freaky!! anyone who knows me will tell you I am NOT a lovey dovey expresser of emotions girl  i have no idea what's going on but we'll know soon enough! arghhhh

Have I asked you before Wiggy if you are on ********? if so PM me your details and i'll add you then you can see what i look like, I am sporting some very nice nora batty rollers in my hair on my profile pic, aren't I Nicksy 

Sue - sorry you are feeling negative about your next IVF go - I can understand you feeling like that, I think if this doesn't work for us this time I'll struggle to summon the confidence in giving it another go. But you really have to get back on it because there are so many success stories of people getting results on 3rd, 4th 5th goes etc.... I know its not a nice thought having to go through it so many times but it can work its just a matter of persevering xxx

Harriet - How's the stimming going? Have you had any scans yet? sorry if you've already posted an update but I have been a bit rubbish at staying up to date the past few days - hope it's all going well for you - do you have an EC date yet?

Hi Zoie, Twinkle and Spooks - hope you are all well

xx


----------



## Nicksy

Wiggy - roll on the 23rd Feb for you hun - I think mine is due on the 21st but you can never be sure lately   My egg collection is provisionally booked in for the 6th April so I will be quite a while after you. 

Sorry that your DH was sooo sick on Saturday and the nightmare that you had with your pudding  

Zuri - wow, it sounds like you have got all kinds of emotions going on there. I can imagine that it is much more intense than IUI. Keep feeling positive honey and yes I can vouch for your nora batty style curlers on ********   

Anyone can PM me too with ******** details and I will add you on

xxx


----------



## Züri

Hi Nicksy - yes definitely much more intense than IUI (but to be fair I have found the whole process a breeze really until these last few days) so can't really complain  x


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

Zuri: Sorry you have been feeling stressed hun, this whole process is so hard isn't it?   I am keeping everything crossed for you!

Nicksy: Only 2 weeks to go woo hoo, that is great news, you should start a ticker to make the time go by more quickly

Wiggy: Glad you had a nice weekend but sorry about your DH, at least it wasn't you   

Sue: You have to get some of that PMA hun - repeat after me it will work, it will work

Hi to Zoie and Twinkle

Sorry I have been a bit awol girls, have been busy going backwards and forwards to the hospital and work has been busy too. Right for my news. Had a scan on Friday which showed 13 follies, this weekend i was in a lot of pain with the ovaries and was quite stressed. Went back today for another scan and only 10 have grown, which is still great! I have two fairly large ones at 18 and 20 but they want the others to catch up, so i'm back again tomorrow for another scan and then possibly EC on Thursday! I'm just waiting for a call today to confirm if this is the case or not.

Wow the pressure is really racking up now, the further into treatment you get the harder it seems!!

Hope you are all well and are being more sane than me!


----------



## Nicksy

Woohoo -       well done Harriet. 

Thursday is a big day - Zuri testing (sorry for keeping on reminding you Z  ) and now possibly EC for Harriet. 

Mmmmm - I think I will do a ticker - I have seen a lovely disney one. 

Oh by the way, when I watched the fireworks at Magic Kingdom, they were called Wishes and you had to wish on a star and dreams will come true - well I wished that all my FF friends get their BFP this year! The fireworks were so lovely and just the whole atmosphere was that nice that I was nearly crying - god knows what all the little kiddies around me thought


----------



## Züri

Awww bless you Nicks xxxxx


----------



## Nicksy

Just found this link for the fireworks, if you want to have a look (and a secret wish)






xx

/links


----------



## Nicksy

Christ Zuri - what is wrong with me - I am becoming soft in my old age and I'm not even taking the drugs yet  

xx


----------



## Züri

hehe i have been feeling like such a softie today and i am normally a hard northern bird hehehe


----------



## Harriet_LF

Ahhh thanks Nicksy for sending wishes for all of us. When I went to Thailand 2 years ago there was a fertility place that you was supposed to go to if you were having problems - I am thinking of a return trip, do you think a photo will do the trick

I have truly gone mad today

Nicksy do a ticker that will be fun!!


----------



## Nicksy

Yeah a photo will do the trick - I have resorted to looking at a fireworks display on youtube!! 

I have got a good feeling about all of our IVF treatment - I hope and pray that I am right! We all deserve it don't we??


----------



## Züri

we certainly do!!


----------



## Harriet_LF

second that, i am so bored with this fertility stuff now its ruining my life (and my bank balance!)


----------



## Wraakgodin

Nicksy - my colleagues laughed at me today when I called them "drugs"!!!! Apparently it means something different over here  Not taking them yet, have a pre-drugs appointment next week, but they are sitting in the fridge waiting for me! Sending you a top-up of cyber hugs! You are right, every one of us deserves it!

Wiggy - I don't know why I feel like that, I just can't imagine myself pregnant. I have tried, I just can't. It is easier to picture myself as a size 10!  Thanks for the  - I hope it helps!

Zuri - sending you all the hugs and luck in the world. Please don't take any notice of what your friend said, everyone's symptoms are different. Two different people may have the same symptoms (or none at all!) and one gets a BFN, the other a BFP! There has been many a lady on this site who is convinced it hasn't worked and then gets the shock of her life when the pee stick gives her some amazing news! I hope you are one of them!!! You know where we are if you need us, ok? And I love your rollers piccie! 

Harriet - I will repeat it&#8230;&#8230; it will work for Harriet, it will work for Harriet  - Is that ok??  I am so happy that you still have 10 wonderful follies! I saw your post the other day where you were concerned about the pains. I am glad everything is ok. Have you heard yet when the EC is? Don't worry, insanity comes with the territory (and of course surrounding yourself with other nutters doesn't help!  ). This fertility stuff hasn't ruined my life, just running it!

Sending love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Züri

Thanks Sue

I think I am now resorting to self preservation and convincing myself its not going to work in order to soften the blow if needed or just get the shock of my life if its positive - to be honest I just feel like I am going loopy at the moment! really didn;t think it would affect me like this, i'm normally pretty good - arghhhhhhhh just want to scream 

Glad you like my rollers 

Harriet - 10 follies is great!! i had 6-8 throughout then on last scan he said there were a few more and maybe as many as 10 i was elated (especially after being told i would be lucky to get 5) from the 10 follies I got 9 eggs i thought that was pretty good - 7 were mature and 6 fertilized and i have 3 in the freezer, this was much much better than i ever imagined, you still have time to grow a few more but i think 10 is a great number and i think that getting less means better eggs, I have heard of so many people for example having 20+ follies getting maybe about 13 eggs out of these and then maybe only 8 are mature so after all that they are left with roughly the same as me and i wont have had to experience as much pain with swollen ovaries - to be honest with 10 follies I was in a lot of discomfort, can't imagine the pain women must have with 20+ follies! I think it sounds like it's all going well for you

xxx


----------



## spooks

[fly] [/fly]
hello all just popping on to say  all the best to everyone whatever stage your at.

Zuri - I had nightsweats and a BFP    as Sue said you can just never tell what the heck is going on.

Interestingly enough my first clinic were very encouraging of IUI working for me then after the 2nd one they said 'it doesn't work anyway so you may aswell *just* have IVF!'   Then my new clinic said 'it can work have another try' and fortunately they were right. If it's any consolation Sue I never ever thought I would get pg - just couldn't see it - and I used to think this even before I met my DH (and we 'only' have male factor issues). I always thought I'd need fertility tx   so it was a bit of a shock to go through all the tests then discover it wasn't me. 
Sadly thinking yourself pg doesn't get you pg - but I know so many people (especially the 'unexplained' ones) who start to blame themselves as though their problems are down to negative thoughts and it's their fault. 
I'm rambling now 

Wiggy    what a saga with your desserts - lucky no more fell out otherwise all your guests could've been suffering!

Love to everyone, hope your af's stay away or arrive depending on what stage you're at, hope those eggs get nice and fat  if you're stimming, hope you get a lovely BFP if you're testing, 
hope you're chilled and relaxed if you're waiting for tx
- think that covers everyone

all well here with me another 10 weeks to go 
 love spooks


----------



## Züri

Hello Spooks lovely to hear from you

Were you taking progesterone in your 2WW? wondering if that's to blame for the night sweats and that anyone on IUI or IVF who's taking progesterone could quite easily get night sweats BFP or NO BFP

xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hello, ended up having a very lazy afternoon and now I'm trying to cram loads of things in before DH gets home but obviously you're all a lot more important than getting his tea ready  

*Spooks*, woo hoo, you are there   I'm assuming that all is good with you and it is lovely to hear from you. From my early 20's I always suspected, for no reason, that I would have to go through tx. I always thought that it would be very arrogant of me to just assume that I would be able to have children and in 2004 I remember a conversation with my DH saying that we should start ttc because the doctors would insist that we had been ttc for 2 years before taking things any further and I wanted to get my 2 years over and done with before I was too far into my 30's - weird now thinking back because there was no way of knowing that we would end up going through all of this.

*Harriet,* hope that you're not too bloated and uncomfortable. Just think that normally you would have one follie and now you have 10 times as many that are growing at a great rate - they're all jostling for space inside you and pushing each other out of the way   Do you have far to travel to Lister, I know that sometimes you can be in there for ages and it takes up a lot of time. Fingers crossed that it will be EC for you on Thurs, will you have any time off afterwards?

*Zuri*, I would hate to read back over the pages when I was coming to the end of my first 2ww because I know that it drove me insane and Spooks and the others on here were trying to keep me calm. Is there much that you can do to take your mind off things, maybe see a film perhaps - or is it too much of a language barrier in a swiss cinema   I think that you can probaby find posts with any result and any symptons on here, people who had no symptons and got a bfp and vice versa so try not to read too much into it, easier said than done I know. This tx certainly does bring out all of the emotions that we never thought were there, doesn't it. Sending you lots of   and  

Hi *Nicksy*, what are you like, anyone would think that you've mid-way through tx on lots of drugs, crying at fireworks    (hope I'm not offending you.)

Hi *Sue*, more          coming your way!

Hey *Zoie*, not long to go now until your starting  

Well DH is just in, still seems to be in good health thank goodness   To be honest I was just pleased that it wasn't me that ate the gateau because I'm useless being ill - is that really cruel of me


----------



## Nicksy

Your poor DH having no tea Wiggy  

Don't worry you haven't offended me - I know I am a nutcase sometimes! God knows what I will be like when I am on the drugs  

Hi Spooks - lovely to hear from you - hope you are ok!

Hi Sue - don't worry I can't see myself as being pregnant either! And I definitely can't see me with my very own baby. But saying that when I kept meeting crappy men, I couldn't see myself married to anybody decent either! I remember feeling like that in my late twenties. 

Hi Zuri - the only symton I had with progesterone was sore boobs - no night sweats!

xx


----------



## zoie

hiya girls xxxx

zuri had very big boos when i was on cyclogest which for me was a bonus!!   but never night sweats hun x

harriet- glad things are growing nicely xxx wishing you all the best!!  

wiggy- hiya hun hope your well xx

hiya nicksy xx

spooks- hiya hun good to hear alls well, not long now woohoo i cant wait to see pics of you and baby xxxxx wishing you all the best hun x

sue- not long for us now!!!!!!! i cant wait getting very excited!!


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi to all,

We went and signed our consent forms today and collected all our drugs, went shopping after and said we needed to get some painkillers DH laughed and said didnt i have enough drugs   . It all seems real know start dr on thursday. Spoke with the nurse at hospital and told her my feelings with regards to the doctor she said she could put a note on my file to say that i would prefer not to have him but cant make any promises. Lets just hope 

Wiggywoo - Our IUI's were on the NHS we have to have them before moving onto IVF.

Zuri - not long till your test date is it?

Hi to Zoie, Nicksy, Spooks, Wraakgodin and to anyone else i may have missed

Twinkle


----------



## spooks

just a quickie - zuri - don't want to get your hopes up but I was on progesterone for all tx's but only had night sweats with my BFP. Hope it's a good sign for you      

love to everyone


----------



## Züri

arghhhhhhh Spooks no!!!!!! cracking up with all these symptom spotting, trying to drum it into my head now that its not worked as it will make it easier if it hasn't  but secretly good news that you had night sweats with your BFP 

Twinkle exciting news that you have your drugs and are ready to go!

Wiggy lovely to finally put a face to a silly name 

Zoie - are you starting soon? is it next Monday you start?


----------



## zoie

hiya zuri things are sounding good hun xxx

yeah i start d/r next monday!!


----------



## Wiggywoo

What are you trying to say Zuri    only an hour ago someone said that they liked my name, admittedly it was a newbie and she's probably being ultra nice to everyone as we all did when we were new!


----------



## Züri

of course Wiggy - it's a great name, its always made me smile actually  x


----------



## Züri

morning girls

All over for me - not got many words this morning, will check back later

x


----------



## Nicksy

Oh no Zuri   we are all here for you hun! I am absolutely gutted  

xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Zuri   no no no no, this isn’t supposed to be the answer. I’m really hoping that it is some kind of false alarm, I so want to give you some hope that it’s not over yet. Thinking of you and knowing how absolutely soul destroying this is for you.  I've just logged on, sorry I wasn't here earlier for you


----------



## Züri

Hi Wiggy - well some people keep saying its too early to test and it could be implanting spotting etc... but you know when you know, last night i was convinced my period would start today - I just knew because my mood lifted and i become all soppy and emotional, always the same just before it starts - still have to go for the blood test on Thursday and i suppose it would be a miracle if it's positive but i doubt it, then Friday I am going out and getting **** faced!! hehe 

Harriet - keeping all crossed that you will have good news to share next then the rest of you girls starting

Wiggy - how did you pick yourself back up to think about starting again? we'll do our FET - if our 3 embies survive the thaw - but just not sure we can go through another fresh cycle again especially with the costs involved over here - this cycle has cost almost £5k

xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Zuri I'm sitting here staring out of the window trying to remember getting through the bfn's and surviving but to be honest it's a bit of a blur.  
Implantation spotting does happen and there's probably stories on here proving this, and I hope that you will become one of them. Like you I tend to have this instinct that kicks in and I just know, but then the success stories probably say the same!

We only had one cycle before going again, with hindsight I should have given it more time as I definitely felt the effects of the drugs more second time around - but then there was probably a build up from the first time. Doing another fresh cycle again so soon, we didn't have any frozen, kept me going and I remember a friend saying that I seemed to be coping well, I just felt numb really wasn't feeling a lot. Also it was mid summer which is always a better time for me. 
Second bfn I felt like I had hit rock bottom, all the way through the 2ww I was dreading the result because I just couldn't imagine how I would get through it if it didn't work - obviously I did stumble through and we're now positive and excited about doing our FET. Each time I had a follow up consultation within 4 weeks and each time they gave me lots of confidence about next time.
The first time can be a learning curve for you and your consultant, each of you learns about how your body has responded and if there needs to be any changes made - though you did respond brilliantly so probably not in your case. 

I seem to remember Zarzar was able to do a FET straight after her bfn, although she has waited a bit - I think  

I did make a consicous effort to avoid pg ladies and DH made sure that we went out, had a few drinks and enjoyed being young(ish) without any ties. You will get there hun, but it does take time and it's important not to rush it, enjoy doing all of the things that you haven't been doing for the last few weeks. I want to give you a magic potion that will make everything better again


----------



## Züri

Thanks wiggy you're so lovely. I can relate to the idea of just going for it again and being numb, I feel that's how I have coped with the past year of operations and dissapointments

Thanks again xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Zuri - I can only imagine how you are feeling today. I like you have this instinct when there is something wrong. I wish I could do more and I am glad that Wiggy has been able to support you. Just really to let you know that I am thinking of you honey xx


----------



## Züri

you're lovely too Nicksy  love this thread xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Have just logged on and was totally gutted to hear your bad news Zuri I wish i could fly over to give you a massive hug. I know that whatever I say won't make it easier but take some time out and have some fun, get drunk, eat chocolate etc and next time will be the one. 

Just to let you know that EC is planned for Thursday am, so i take my trigger shot tonight.


----------



## Züri

Good luck for Thursday Harriet, counting on you now for good news  xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Zuri – words fail me.  I am so sorry to hear that.  Sending you all the love and hugs in the world.  You know where we are if you need us, ok?  

Spooks – my clinic were more “we will try IUI and see what happens” – it didn’t fill me full of confidence!  I have been marked down as unexplained and I am convinced there is something that they haven’t found yet.  Using percentages and averages, we should have got pregnant by now, shouldn’t we?  There must be something stopping it working.  10 weeks?  You must be so excited!!!!  It is stories like yours that give us hope.

Wiggy – I didn’t think that I would have problems conceiving because everyone told me I had childbearing hips!  I just automatically assumed that meant that there wouldn’t be any problems - I was just young and nieve!    Glad you and your DH are both ok.  Wiggywoo is a great name!

Nicksy – you have a very good point, I had forgotten about that.  When I broke up with first hubby and I went out with a few guys, who, if I was in my right mind wouldn’t touch with a very long barge pole!  I said to myself then that I would never find a decent man, I would never get married again, I would be one of those old spinsters that they find dead after a month surrounded by a houseful of cats!  But then I started dating my DH and the rest is history!  

Zoie – I was only thinking today that my pre-drugs scan is a week away!  Time is going quickly!

Twinkle – ooooh, drugs!!!!  Sending you lots and lots of good luck!

Harriet – good luck for the injection tonight and the EC on Thursday.

Sue


----------



## zoie

wraakgodin- what is a pre drug scan 
i dont have my scan till the 2nd march


----------



## Wiggywoo

Zuri, I'm heading off to spinning in a bit but wanted to send you some more     before I go. I know that it's not for everyone, but sometimes exercise helps, gets all of those feel good hormones pumping around the body, I know that I would love to be out in the Swiss air walking in the mountains - weather permitting - but most people think that I am abit    Hope that you and your DH are back on track and that he can support you right now   

Harriet, good luck with that injection tonight    

Sue, I've definintely got child bearing hips but was told (yonks ago) that as I've got small feet I would struggle during child birth      

Hi to everyone, sorry to finish in a hurry but really need the loo and got to get changed, see your later xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

zoie said:


> wraakgodin- what is a pre drug scan
> i dont have my scan till the 2nd march


Hi Zoie!

I have been taking the pill and I will finish the packet next Wednesday, so next Tuesday I have a scan to see if everything is ok before I start doing the Puregon injections. Sounds like I am a couple of weeks ahead of you then.

Zuri - We have a nice country walk about 15 minutes drive away and when we need to get away and think/talk or just clear our heads we go for a walk there. Although I think walking in the mountains would be much better! Don't have many of those round here!

Sue


----------



## zoie

wraakgodin- i start my d/r drug bruselin on the 16th of feb! basically this monday coming!!   and then my baseline scan is on the 2nd of march which then hopefully i should start stimming!!  

have you not got to d/r then? do you go straight onto stimming??


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi to all

zuri - just logged on so so so sorry to hear your news was so praying for you 

Take care and sending you lots of                              

Twinkle


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls - hope you are all ok.

Zuri - how are you doing today hun? This bloomin IF and IVF and everything else that goes along with it is a right pain in the bum isn't it? 

Wiggy - Hope you enjoyed the spinning hun.  When you have any treatment, do you have to go to London - how long does that take you? I saw your pics on ** of a snowy London - it looks fab!

Sue - Hey honey, so as I said, we all think things are never gonna happen for us but look how much sweeter they are when they do. When you finally get PG and you will hun, it will mean so much more to you. 

Zoie - Hiya hun, 16th Feb? That will soon be here. Good luck sweetie!

Harriet - Hi sweetie, looking forward to your news on Thursday that they have collected some fab eggs for you.  

Hey Twinkle - how are you?

Well we had a nightmare night last night. My little doggie was poorly, he was crying and really restless so I made DH take him to the emergency vet. Anyways, he is ok now - the vet gave him 4 injections and settled him down (we are nearly 100 quid worse off) - he said that he must have just had a stomach upset. DH said that I am a big baby as I was crying that there might be something seriously wrong with him. God knows what I will be like if I have kids - I will be one of those neurotic mothers always on the phone to NHS Direct  

xxx


----------



## Züri

Morning girls

Aww your poor pooch Nicksy, I am the same about mine, glad he's OK though

Wiggy - hope your spinning class was OK, god the thought of a spinning class terrifies me! I really should get more active! Yes me and hubby are fine now its just the stresses of all this that makes us niggly with each other. I agree about excercise making you feel better but I can just never get my @rse into gear to do anything! probably why i feel so down all the time and why I am a lard @rse  

Sue - Thanks for your thoughts - yes a good walk is always good, we have some lovely woods nearby where i go and take my dog walking - always clears my head

Twinkle - Thanks for your thoughts - hope all is well with you, are you starting on the rollercoaster soon? sorry i keep forgetting who's doing what at what stage  

Zoie - Not long now - you must be excited! have to say while doing IVF i was buzzing because it just felt so right and good that I was doing something active, now it's not worked I just want to get right back on it again because hate to think of the time being wasted (but i know I can't because they like you to have a break and finances are an issue) but it does make you feel good because you are actively doing something - good luck xx

Harriet - again good luck for Thursday xxx

Spooks  

Well today is another day, felt very flat this morning, think it's sinking in more today, feeling angry and disappointed as to be expected, just had a lovely long chat with mum though which always makes me feel better - my period is even heavier today so not expecting any miracles tomorrow with my blood test

I've emailed another clinic here in Zurich today as I know they are cheaper, asked for their prices, i'll obviously go with my same clinic for the FET cycle but if that doesn't work we might consider the other clinic, they are about £1800 cheaper - my clinic has a better reputation but only because he has been established longer, this place is newer but also seems to have a better manner when it comes to information giving etc.... so will see what they say

Wiggy how long do they like you to wait between a fresh cycle and starting a frozen, hoping i can start again after I have had one period in between - don't want to be twiddling thumbs for several months

This June it will be 4 years since we started trying! and I'll be 35 in June, was 31 when we started thought i had all the time in the world, I know I am still young for dealing with IF but it just shows how the years can tick by

Lots of love to you all

x


----------



## Nicksy

Zuri - I am glad that you are looking at other options hun! It is so disappointing that not only do we have do deal with this but that we have to pay a bloody fortune for it too. I always think to myself, why is it that some women just get pregnant at the drop of a hat but we have to pay thousands for the privilege?? Anyway I can't keep thinking like that as it genuinely makes me angry and I feel like firing all kinds of letters off to MP's  
Dh went mad as we got another invoice through for a consultation - 150 quid - thats 3 consultations that we have had so 450 quid before we even start with the treatment. Anyway DH has said that no way on Gods earth is he paying this one and that they should be ashamed for sending it  
I am glad that you have had a long chat with your Mum - they always seem to make everything better don't they? I am like you, 35 in March and we have been trying for about 4 years! Time flies when your having fun doesn't it  
I hope you can get the FET sorted as soon as possible - how many little frosties did you get? 

xx


----------



## Züri

Hi Nicksy

Yes the costs really make me angry and i struggled with my anger over it all last summer - i remember a friend telling me I was lucky that we had IVF available and I nearly flipped, she's sat there with her perfectly conceived 2 boys in her perfect 1 million pound house and I just thought Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr and double Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr but i love her to bits so i didn't 

I can't believe you are receiving consultation bills of £150 thats terrible, we had to pay 5600CHF up front to clinic before starting then 1000CHF to external clinic for the EC and ET and then we got a final bill of 2500CHF from them last week - i think i preferred paying up front in chunks like that then getting piddly little bills for consultations because it annoys you when you see ho much they charge for just talking to us!

I have 3 frosties but they were all frozen at point of fertilization (law here) so no idea the quality of them or how they will thaw - this is one of the reasons why i am maybe considering going to a different country for a fresh cycle due to their laws here - because we will have to pay 2000CHF for the FET cycle and we have no idea if the quality is good enough or not

Really struggling to get motivated today, just sat at computer all morning flicking from site to site and doing very little of importance, really need to get my act together and do something, even cleaning the flat would be a start!

x


----------



## Nicksy

Thats not ideal is it? Not even knowing the quality of the embies. Isn't it weird that they all have different laws about what they can and can't do? 
Which country are you thinking of going to? I looked at Turkey when I was researching - you get a holiday thrown in there too  

I am the same as you - can't get motivated at all!


----------



## Züri

Yeah I was thinking Turkey as well and thought a bit of sun would be nice also  

What do you do Nicksy? do you work full time? I work form home freelance but have hardly any work at the moment - which is good in one respect whilst we have been doing IVF but on the other hand it's been hard to take my mind off it all

x


----------



## Nicksy

I work from home too - I have got my own business. A holiday rentals site. I am quite busy at the moment so am flitting back and forwards to here  

What freelance work do you do? That's the trouble with being quiet isn't it - too much thinking time. Is your DH out at work?


----------



## Züri

Oooh holiday rentals, do you have a website address?

I'm a Graphic Designer, In the UK we had a 3 story house and i had the top floor so it used to feel more like going to work and i was busier but here we're in a small apartment and i have a small desk in the spare room and i just feel too distracted plus i don't have as much work

x


----------



## Nicksy

I have just pm'd you the address hun

So have you got to wait now to go and have a blood test tomorrow? Will you find out about the FET then? I don't know much about it but I would presume that they won't leave it too long. I know what you mean about wanting to get started again. Its good to be doing something productive isn't it? 

xx


----------



## Züri

Yes Nicksy going for blood test tomorrow and will get a phonecall with the result which is likely to be a negative

My Doc is on his hols now he's gone skiing, he does 2 months on then a month off then 2 months on again so hope I can get in with him for FET on his next list

Got the link ta - looks very impressive xx tempting me to look for holidays but now we have got a BFN holidays are off the cards yet again! we said if we got a positive then we'd go away for Easter but that ain't gonna happen 

Just been looking at the Jinemed site, looks good and cheap! cheaper for treatment plus 17 nights in a 4 star hotel than what we paid total!


x


----------



## Nicksy

Yes we looked at the Jinemed too - it looks good doesn't it? And you will get a nice holiday at the same time! I can't remember what the success rates are there but I seem to think they were quite good. I might have another look now.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Nicksy & Zuri - not sure if you are still around   

Few problems at work which has meant that I need to stay off of the web - we're pretty quiet and I have plenty of time to get my work done but I have heard second hand that a colleague - who I thought was a friend - has mentioned it 'casually' to one of my bosses   

Zuri, it's difficult to stay motivated and keep you're mind on other things, it will get easier, like you say if you were a little busier at work it would keep your mind focused more. I only waited for one full cycle before going again but I know that some clinics prefer you to wait three - I couldn't bear that at the time, but it was quite nice after the second time to have some drug free months and a proper break, it is very tiring emotionally and phsically. 

Nicksy, oooohhhhh can you pm me your web address too, I love holidays, seem to spend more time researching holidays that we never end up going because of this bloomin' IVF lark.

Spinning was actually quite good but there is so much sniping and bullying going on at work at the moment that I was feeling a bit sick about it all to be honest so I pleased to get away from all of that. I'm like Sue, love a good walk, it really clears the mind and DH and I have some of our best conversations and make good decisions on our walks. 

Hi Twinkle, Spooks, Harriet and Zoie


----------



## Nicksy

Hey Wiggy, I will pm you the address. 

 to your so called 'friend' - fancy telling your boss about that. I always wonder why people 'brown nose' so much - do they really think it will make them get on in life?  

I have just been on a walk with my dog, but to be honest it wasn't that great - its raining and miserable here. 

xx


----------



## Züri

Hi Wiggy

Thats terrible what did she tell your boss that you come on here or about IF? some people are just too bloomin nasty!! sorry work's tough, it's all we need at times like this work affecting emotions also - what do you do?

I've just been for a nice long walk too with my dog Nicksy  had a few words with hubby over messenger this afternoon so needed to go and clear my head and the bitter cold certainly cleared it 

Feeling really low today about it all, prob worse than yesterday, its all just sinking in and to top all this off hubby is having some kind of mini break down it seems, he's really low and struggling with work and I lack so much motivation and spend days wasting time where as he doens't have enough time in the day to do his job, it riddles me with guilt and it just all feels ****ty - really will have to rethink my career and options if we never have kids 

life stinks sometimes  

xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Oh Zuri -   to you and your DH. I think you are just having one of those ****ty days and maybe your DH has been badly affected by everything. It must be incredibly hard for them sometimes as they are probably feeling how we do but don't open up as much - maybe I'm talking crap but I know that my DH rarely mentions anything but when he does he is incredibly deep about it all and is seriously concerned that I will never have a baby. 

Working from home really doesn't help sometimes - when I used to go out to work I used to think how amazing it would be to stay at home and work but the grass isn't always greener and I get fed up with my own company. At least when you are at work, there are people to talk to or just other things to keep your mind occupied. 

I know or can imagine that it is hard but can you get away together for a few days? I'm sorry I don't mean to sound like some kind of counsellor - I just feel so p***ed off for you honey!  I have just been reading all of the BFP and birth announcements (why the hell do I do that  ) and now I have got all depressed too! I feel like I have been on this forum most of my life and I want to join a mothers forum or something  

Anyways, you know where I am if you need a chat.

xx


----------



## Züri

I know Nicksy it just feels like everyone is having all these good results and we're just treading water, I joined this forum almost a year to the date and can't believe I am still on here in the same boat.

Would love to get away for a few days but money is so tight with paying for IVF up front its just out of the question, we still have a huge last bill to pay so its just never ending

Yes working from home is great but not all it is cracked up to be, hubby used to get a bit jealous about me being able to work from home but then he had 4 months off between jobs and he doesn;t seem to be so jealous now, it gets very boring and lonely and I think thats one of the reasons why we fall out a bit because I am on my own all day and look forward to him coming home for some company but then he wants to go for a beer after work because of the stresses of his day 

And don't be silly re sounding like a counsellor  it's nice that you bother to respond to my moaning minnie posts today hehe

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Zoie – dug out my paperwork!  

Pill from 25 January - 18 February
17 February scan to see that everything is ok before starting drugs
23 Febuary - start with Puregon
regular scans to see how things are going
when they are ready to do the egg collection I have to take 10,000units Pregnyl
next day, nothing
day after, egg collection

I do have a problem though, I assume I will be taking drugs for 10-14 days.  My colleague will be on holiday on the 6th March for 10 days (I only found this out a couple of days ago!) and I am the only one who can do her job while she is away.  So (using my working out) my treatment will be slap bang in the middle of her holiday and I think my boss will cause problems.  How much time did everyone have off for egg collection and insemination?  I had planned to have 3 or 4 days off, but obviously that isn't going to happen.  I am getting quite stressed about it.  I think it might be worth having a word with my boss, but I want an idea of how long I will need off.

Wiggywoo – I have PMed you my ******** details!  I am with Zuri, I am terrified of spinning!  I went to the gym and was on the treadmill just outside the room where they were spinning and it looked unbelievably hard! *slap* to your “friend”

Nicksy – I have already warned my DH that I am going to be one of those psychotic over-protective mothers!  Hope your doggie gets well soon (and that you also recover from the stress!)  I know exactly what you mean about people that get pregnant at the drop of a hat.  It really upsets me that there are some wonderful women on FF and it just isn’t fair, it really isn’t.  

Harriet – all the luck in the world (and more!) for tomorrow!  Let us know how you get on!

Zuri – sending you a top up of comforting hugs.  I just wish there was something I could do or say to make you feel better.  As I said before, life just isn’t fair.  Just take some time out to look after yourself, ok?  Sending hugs to your DH as well.  35?  Spring chicken!  My birthday is also in June, 5th.  I am a bit older!  

Sue


----------



## Wiggywoo

Oh Zuri    sometimes life is just so [email protected] and unfair - why why why - arghhhhh I want to scream for you hun I really do. I was thinking along the same lines as Nicksy, this tx does effect the blokes too, it's just they aren't able to express it in the ways that we do or can - do you think that it's all getting to your dh or does it run deeper than that. I think that you're incredibly brave embarking on the whole journey whilst living away from your home, family and friends. Whilst I don't tend to share too much with mine - I find it too upsetting - I know where they are when I need them. Are you able to get home for a few days with your mum, would that give you the space that you need?? Like Nicksy, I don't want to come across all therapist just trying to find ways to cheer you up. Maybe when you meet with your consultant and can make a plan about FET's you will feel better, just knowing what you're going to do and when can help.

I work mornings, which is great and DH fully supports so that we can have better quality time together instead of continuously chasing our tails at the weekend to stay on top of things. It does work well but DH has to work long hours and often isn't home until after 7.30pm which means incredibly long afternoons for me. Often I lack the motivation to get things done, this afternoon I should have started cleaning upstairs, gone for a short run and done some shopping. Well I've done the shopping, that's all. DH won't mind, he'll ask if I've been up to much this afty but he won't be bothered if I haven't done anything, it's just I feel guilty that he is at work having a pretty tough time (he's in finance!) and I'm at home. I do miss my colleagues in the afternoons as they are all friends and sometimes I wonder if I would have been better sticking to my full time hours. I don't really admit that much because everyone says that I'm so lucky to work mornings and I don't want to change back. Really what I'm trying to say is that I sort of know how you both feel being at home so much. I do get together with friends sometimes but the friends that I have that are at home are, guess what, yep all mothers with little ones. I love them dearly but it can get too much. 

Oops didn't mean to go on about me, and don't want to come across as moaning because I'm not and I know how lucky I am in so many ways, I do thank the universe for being healthy, having a wonderful husband, loving cat and a lovely home to live in. (I'm not really religious hence the universe!)


----------



## Züri

Forgot about Harriets EC tomorrow!! Good luck Harriet hope you get lots of eggs x

Sue - I didn't have to go to work because as you know I work from home but to be honest if my job was sat at a desk i think I would have been able to go, i had no pain or discomfort whatsoever, had more discomfort before the EC because of swollen ovaries 

So if your job is not strenuous you should be Ok to go in the day after egg collection, I;d recommend EC day off and ET day off

x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Oh god do you ever read back you're posts and think that you come across as a right lunatic.    I bet there's loads of lurkers out there thinking that I'm a weirdo! I'm not I promise, sometimes just don't know when to stop talking but you already knew that!

Sue, just missed your post, I was in London for EC so stayed until ET and came home that day. I went back to work the day after ET. In truth I would have been fine to go back to work after EC but if you do an active job I would re-think that as Zuri said. The first time around I was really tired as I wasn't sleeping too well, waking up in the night wondering what was happening etc but I think we all do that don't we.

Right going to pop upstairs to start some cleaning, Dh will be in briefly then out again as he has a match tonight so I'll be on and off all night.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Part 2!  I had typed half my post and then had dinner, so I didn’t see the last few posts before I posted!

Nicksy – Does it sound horrible that I don’t read the BFP messages because I get down that it isn’t me?  I am genuinely happy for them, and I know some of them have gone through a lot more than us, but there is just that “wish it was me” feeling.

Zuri – I feel the same, that we are just treading water.  We are in the same situation we were nearly 4 years ago when we started all this.  I know we have had all those IUI’s, but it hasn’t done much good, has it?  You can be a moaning Minnie all you want, I think after all you have been through is understandable.  We are all here for you if you need us, ok?  

Wiggywoo – I know what you mean.  Whether it is God or whoever or whatever, who makes these stupid decisions that bad things happen to really lovely people.  It is just so unfair.  It does make me want to scream “This is just not right!”

Thanks for the information ladies, I will have a word with my boss tomorrow because I am getting my knickers in a twist about it!  

Sue


----------



## Züri

Wiggy 7.30 for my hubby to get home would be early its normally 8.30 to 9 most nights! which means a loooooooong day for me

i have some really good friends here to support me (well one mainly) others are pregnant or got new borns! hehe but I talk to my mum a lot on the phone, would rather that than go home to be honest, all my close group of friends have kids now and its just too much of a reminder so i actually like being over here in my little bubble away from it all - but at times it would be nice to be able to just jump in the car and go and see my mum and my lovely Aunt (who's like my second mum)

It does affect the men as well and i do think we can lose sight of that - he has been struggling with work and now he has this on top if it and i think he tried to stay strong for me and then it all just gets too much - he takes everything on his shoulders and he thinks if i am unhappy he has failed and it creates far too much pressure for him - I love him dearly its just this bloomin IF causes us to fall out at the time when we shouldn't be!

Anyway wiggy do you feel better now - i have over taken you on the talking about me stakes hehehe

I think we should be able to talk about ourselves as much or little as we feel we want to on this thread - there are going to be times when we wallow in self pity and witter on about ourselves and then times when we step up to the mark and support others when they need to so no more apologies for talking too much about one self you hear!! 

xxxx


----------



## Züri

WIGGY!!!!! stop it you don;t sound like a Loon at all   I love your posts


----------



## Nicksy

I love your posts too Wiggy!

Zuri - you have got it spot on there - if we want to talk about ourselves we can! I know it does me wonders to get things off my chest!

Sue - Hi honey, I read the BFP announcements to give me a bit of hope that it can work   The more I see, the more I think that all of this tx can be a success. 

What is everyone doing tonight - anything interesting?

xxx


----------



## Züri

Well my hubby seems to be going out to watch the footy (what we argued about) so i'll be watching the footy alone

Yes Nicksy if we can't wallow in our self pity when we want to on this thread then when can we  

I was on the Jan/Feb cycle buddies thread and then the Jan/Feb 2WW thread and it drove me insane the past few days every one getting BFPs apart from little old me  ignoring those threads now 

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Zuri's right, there is only room for one loon here, and that job is already taken!!!! (by me, before anyone gets offended!)  

Nicksy - got to do my Dutch language homework tonight before class tomorrow!  I am a real party animal!   

Sue


----------



## Züri

Sue you make me feel guilty!! Dutch language homework whats that?? I can only order a beer in german and i have been here 3 years!! oops


----------



## spooks

big hugs to zuri - I'm so sorry and so surprised too. I know words can't make you feel any better right now but I am thinking of you and was so,so hopeful. 
I feel bad about mentioning the night sweats now 
this whole tx thing is so unfair   
thinking of you  

love and best wishes to everyone - sorry I have to dash


----------



## Züri

Don't be silly spooks - don't feel bad for mentioning them, i had other people tell me the same too - its just one of those things, not our time


----------



## Wraakgodin

Züri said:


> Sue you make me feel guilty!! Dutch language homework whats that??


Work have paid for me and my German colleagues to have Dutch lessons on Thursday mornings for 10 weeks. I suppose I better do the homework!

My colleague who sits across from me is German, I won't tell you which words I have learnt off her! 

Sue


----------



## Nicksy

Well done you Sue - I wish I knew a language - I would love to learn Spanish but never get round to it!

Zuri - at least you know an important German phrase  

Hi Spooks - how are you honey?


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi girls hope you've all had good days.

Start injections tomorrow and can you believe it DH has been called into work, he was going to do it for me, ive said ill go to his work place as he should be they only one there, but he is not happy with this idea as he says its not the cleanist of places, ive tried to say it should be alright if i take a towel for while we sort the needles etc out, i did some of my IUI injections but just dont like the thought of doing the first IVF injection on my own  

Could i please ask a question i start dr tomorrow and continue until i go back for a scan but thats not till 2nd march which makes it 18 days of injecting before going back does that sound right?

Twinkle


----------



## Züri

Just a quickie to reply to twinkle

Sorry can;t help as my D/R was only one injection but i had that on the 23rd Dec and my next scan was not until the 9th Jan so sounds about right

Good luck xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Stand back in amazement ladies, I have cleaned our bedroom & bathroom, hoovered, and now have tea cooking in the oven    I've also chatted on the phone to my sil, but a girl needs a rest right   

I can't believe how late your dh has to work Zuri, that would do my head in    Does he have a long commute?? Fortunately we don't have any commute time, just heavy traffic in the mornings but still by the time my dh is home, he's changed and 'unwound' we've had tea it's normally 9pm before our evening starts, then I'm ready for bed at 10!!!

Twinkle, I don't know the answer I'm afraid because I only d/r for a week before going on to stims but every clinic is different. If you're unsure just call and ask one of the nurses - it doesn't hurt to ask, that's what they are there for. 

Hey Sue, I'm the resident loon around here, hands off my title    

Check you lot out speaking different languages, school girl french is about all I can claim and then it's a 5 yr old school girl


----------



## Züri

Well done Wiggy! you put me to shame i just cooked dinner!!

He doesn't 'have' to work late he's just a workaholic - he works in the city and we live on the edge of the city center so no not a long commute, about half an hour total on the train, tonight he left work around 8 and got home about 8.45

We've had a nice cuddle tonight, I think we are both just brimming with sadness its been hard to express - still struggling to express feelings so just keep cuddling 

We never get to bed till before midnight otherwise we'd never see each other! sometimes wonder what sort of life this is and think about upping and sticks and moving somewhere like thailand where we can live like kings on nothing 


xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Zuri, I'm not totally convinced my dh 'has' to work late constantly either, strange if he has a match that evening he can normally leave earlier    I think that they get into a habit and almost feel that they have to work late when it's not always necessary. Anyway I can feel myself about to go off on one again.   

Having spent no longer than 6 months away from home I often wonder what it would be like to live elsewhere and think that it would be nice to spend 2 years away. In reality it's not likely to happen, we have our home and families here and hopefully if our tx works we'll welcome having family support nearby. I am intrigued though what it is like for you living in Switzerland   

Cuddles with your dh sounds lovely, I'm pleased that your both sharing your feelings with each other, can I throw a few cuddles into the mix aswell?     

Harriet, lots and lots and lots of luck tomorrow   

Sweet dreams everyone, not sure when I'll be on tomorrow as I'm out and about in the afternoon but I'll check in at some point.


----------



## Wraakgodin

My hubby starts work at 7:30am, so he drops me off at 7am and picks me up again at 4:30pm (luckily I work flexitime!).  He used to be a workaholic, but they have not renewed his contract so he has until the end of March to find another job.  He is now doing his alloted hours and not one second more as they have treated him like   .  His boss tries to have meetings with him after 4 or get him to work later, but DH refuses, at 4:01 he is in the car, without fail!

Wiggy - are you feeling ok?!  What possessed you to do all THAT?!  Where did you find the motivation (can you send some over?!)

Sue


----------



## Züri

Yes Wiggy my hubby is the same, if there is something on like a drink or Golf in the summer he's always able to leave early 

Living in Switzerland is great, to be honest it was all a very quick move, hubby had been between contracts for 4 months going on 5 (he had previously spent 7 months working in ireland on a contract and we only saw each other at weekends) when no jobs were coming up we were getting a little worried then he was contacted about a permanent job in Zurich, we had never been to Switzerland and knew nothing about it, this was around Nov 05 - we discussed it and thought switzerland would be really exciting and it would be a great place to be based to visit lots of europe, we made our minds up he went for the interview, got the job he started work 2 weeks before xmas and we both moved out on Jan 2nd 06 (so from hearing about the job to moving here it was about 6 weeks) all happened fast

It was a very bold move which when we look back on now we are still surprised at ourselves! we lived in a 1 room bed sit for 6 weeks while we looked for a place and it was quite depressing really but somehow it all still seemed really exciting and an adventure, we finally got our flat on Valentines day, we went and bought a bed and a sofa bed to put us on until out furniture arrived on May 5th so we were without all our stuff for about 4 months - again looking back now i have no idea how we managed but it was all still new and exciting, its now been 3 years and it feels like home - its just the language that causes us problems, we really should learn it 

I expect Sue finds it slightly easier her hubby being dutch so at least he can sort out bills and written stuff, we have to scan everything in convert it to OCR and then translate via google - so not exactly easy

So yeah that's it wiggy, I never thought i'd move away but to be honest it's the best thing we did and am actually glad we are going though all this over here as we had a big group of mutual friends back in the UK who all lived within walking distance and they have all had 1 or 2 babies since we started trying, i think it would have driven into even more despair if i was still around amongst all the babies and bumps!

Well just getting ready to go and have my pointless blood test to just confirm what we already know!

Be back later

xx


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls, 

Zuri - Wow how interesting about your move - sometimes I feel like I would love to live somewhere else but I already live away from my family (ok only an hour away but feels like much more  ) I hope you get on ok today honey at the clinic and get all your questions answered.  

Harriet - All the best of luck to you today - I am thinking of you and hoping that you get fab eggs!

Sue - I don't blame your DH - some employers are right cheeky   My DH has just taken VR but still thinks he owes the company so much! I always say to him why are you bothering?? 

Wiggy - wow you good girl doing all your cleaning. I still need to do my kitchen floor - did I not say that I needed to do that about 2 weeks ago   That shows how much motivation I have got at the moment!!

Twinkle - all the best of luck with the start of your injections hun  

Hi Zoie, Spooks and anyone else I have missed - Zarzar - where are you again hun??  

Wasn't the footy boring last night? It sent me to sleep!! 

Valentines day on Saturday girls - what are you all getting your hunky hubbies?? I always struggle what to get and end up getting something so unromantic like a new jumper  

xx


----------



## Züri

Hi Girls

Just a quickie, been for blood test and had the phonecall already - as expected no miracle - negative

Hubby is home today so at least not on own

we're gutted ;(

Good luck Harriet xx

Well we're having a quiet valentines no big fuss as can't really afford it, were off to an english comedy club night - think we need a laugh! 

Hello Wiggy, Zoie, twinkle, Spooks, Sue, Zar xxxx


----------



## Nicksy

Zuri   

Look after each other today! 

xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

I'm sorry Zuri    have they given you any indication when you can have a follow up consultation to discuss the next steps? I'm pleased that you and your DH have each other today   
The comedy club sounds like fun, I think it could be just the tonic that you need. That's thing about living over here we don't have anything like that, the cinema is about all we have    and then it's expensive and [email protected]!

Sue, don't worry normality has returned and I'm back to lazy self    I might, that's a might not by any means certain, finish cleaning upstairs tomorrow    To be fair the other rooms aren't really used that much so can quite easily whizz around them.

Nicksy, an hour away from your family, does that mean you see them often? I think that 25 mins is the furthest that we could live away from someone here and a lot of locals think that is far!! In fact my in-laws, who live 15 mins away, won't pop in to see us unless they have to come to our part of the island and then they might drop in, of course if I invited them for Sunday lunch they would be here like a shot! We always do the running around but actually I quite like it, it's all on my terms then  

I'll check the Lister thread for news from Harriet.

I'm really cross, though it's partly my fault    I had arranged to go out this afternoon with my sil and nephew and was looking forward to it, especially as it's a gorgeous day. Anyway when I got to work this morning I was told that we had an anti-money laundering presentation this afternoon that I had to attend, I said that I had already made plans, but as they told me about it a month ago (I had forgotten) I had to stay    so now I've missed seeing my nephew     I will see him at the weekend though as we are all really close.

Have yoga tonight and DH is getting a takeaway for us afterwards. It seemed like a good idea at the time but now I'm not so sure    I don't seem to be able to lose weight no matter how much exercise I do, actually I'm putting on weight. DH is too, but I don't want to hurt his feelings and tell him but I keep looking at the junk he eats sometimes and it makes me cross. Any idea's how or if I mention it to him??

I think we'll exchange valentines cards but that will be it, esp as DH spoilt me with gifts last week, I'd be very surprised to receive anything else  

Well that's my ramble over now and you've probably all dropped off anyway


----------



## Wraakgodin

Just popping in to see if we had heard from Harriet!  I am off to the hairdressers in 15 minutes so I don't have time for personals!  Sending lots and lots of hugs to Zuri 

Hi everyone else!

Sue


----------



## Züri

Sorry being a bit rubbish with personals at the mo

Harriet hope you got lots of eggies today x

Wiggy - my doc will be calling me tomorrow at 10.30 from his skiing holiday to discuss what next! 

I have lived 2 hours away from my family since i was 21, moved to Notts from the north east and spent 10 years there before moving here so have been used to not having them near by - had in-laws far to near though 35-45 mins away so we had to move further away - maybe we were a bit extreme but it works hehehe

Wiggy I don't think you could escape anyone on Guernsey - hope you get on well with your family and in-laws 

Nicksy - we have thought about moving to oz a few times but think that would be too far, my paretns visit about 3/4 times a year and its nice - I am close to mum but me and dad have issues and it causes me stress so sparse visits are nice but if we moved to Oz i think that would be tough as i really would miss mum and my beautiful niece and nephew

Had a really lazy day got back from town about lunch time, had some home made soup got in my pj's and slept on sofa while hubby has been playing on the x box - a really lovely day with no guilt about doing sod all - just said to hubby "would it be bad if we became hermits and never left the house and never saw or spoke to anyone ever again" today has been bliss 

xxx


----------



## zoie

hiya ladies xx

zuri big hugs hun hope you get back on track and get to start again soon hun xxxxxxxx

harriet- how are you hun? hope all has gone well   

hello to wraagodin,twinkle,wiggy and spooks xxx

me!! i start d/r drugs on monday!!!!!!!   felling excited and also scared!! but im sure i will be fine once ive started!! my dh family are being so positive and helpfull x x couldnt do without them really xxx as for my family havnt got any my side as dad died in 2004 and mum lives in south africa!! not seen her in a year!! so kinda got used to being on my own which can autually be peacefull


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

Sorry I haven't got on until now, i'm just going to copy and paste the post from the lister thread - hang on 

Well EC went well today girls, you were right the GA is a doddle although I have felt pretty dopey all day today, I don't think I let myself sleep enough as I was forcing my eyes to stay open afterwards and was keeping a close eye on my stats monitor, just call me a control freak

Anyway we got 10 eggs which I am really happy with, also DH sample seemed ok (30 million and 70% motile with 74% abnormal - does this sound ok?) so we are going for straight IVF. I have to say girls that the wait for that call tomorrow is far far far harder than the EC itself, everytime I think about it my stomach does a little flip!

Sue in answer to your question i am going to work tomorrow and (fertilisation permitting  ) will be taking next week off. I feel fine just a bit bruised.

Hope the rest of you are doing ok, i'll respond with more personals tomorrow


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi to all

Well ive done my first injection alone at home, it suddenly decided to snow heavy at around 4.30   it wasnt to bad around where i injected after was all red and itchy with what looked like white lumps hope thats normal. 

Talking of leaving near in laws can you imagine it i live 2 minutes away all to close for my liking, they even walk by my front door and dont even call in     

Harriet - Glad your EC went ok, 10 eggs that good wishing you lots of luck

Zoie - Good luck fot starting your injections - it makes it so real

Zuri - Glad you had a good day with your hubby after your result - bless him mine never knew what to say when we have failed IUI's 

Wraakgodin - ooohhh the hairdressers sound lovely what you having done

Hi to all others hope your all well

Twinkle


----------



## zoie

weldone harriet!! take it easy at work hun     they all fertilise xxxx


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls, 

Hope you are all ok. 

Harriet - well done on your 10 eggs hun - I hope that they all fertilise and make some fantastic embies for you.

Zuri - Hope you are feeling a bit better today and you manage to speak to your Doctor.

Wiggy - Hi hun, I see my family quite often but not as much as I would like. I am sure you said that yoour hubby worked in finance - does he work in offshore? I used to work for the Yorkshire Building Society and I am sure the offshore arm of it used to be in Guernsey. I can imagine that it is an absolutely gorgeous place to live. 

Hi Sue and everyone else - hope you are all ok xx

Had another pregnancy announcement last night     from my hairdresser who is also a distant member of DH's family. How many more will there be? I have also got my niece or nephew due any day but I am actually looking forwrad to that now. I have already seen what I am going to buy him/her  

I was in a right mood last night though - sometimes it gets you like that doesn't it? Sorry for rambling!

xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Just sneaking on quickly whilst no-one is around   

Harriet that is fantastic news. Well done you    Hope all was well and good in the lab or lurvvve last night    and that you get good news this morning   

Nicksy, yeah it's all offshore finance here and it makes up a large part of the work force, goodness knows what sort of state the island would be in without it. Anyway, that's a whole different story. It is lovely over here, particularly in the spring and summer months but as you can imagine it is very small and sometimes I have a massive urge to move away for a short time. We spent six months away about 4 years ago and we've been looking back over our old photos and things and I really want to go back to Oz (or NZ not fussy), though whilst we were there we did say that we couldn't imagine living there. Too hot, too far away were some of the reasons.

Zuri, how are you doin today?? Is dh is still home with you? You can hibernate as much as you like, it's your life afterall! I'm loving the sound of soup on the sofa in pj's! Do you have any plans for the weekend?

Twinkle, congrats on your first injection - though you've probably done 2 by now    It's all kicking off for you now isn't it! Are these your d/r injections? To you have any scans booked in??

Zoie, only a few more days to go.......I can't believe that you're almost there, we seem to be talking about this for a long time!

Hi Sue, how's the new hair style, do you like?

Better go before everyone gets back,


----------



## Züri

Morning girls

Wow well done Harriet on 10 eggs really excited for you - you are going to be our first BFP of the year I can feel it  hope they fertilized well over night - when will you hear?

Nicksy - feeling a bit better - enjoyed having hubby here yesterday but now back to being on my own and my lack of motivation is driving me up the wall

I have just this minute got off the phone from my Doc, 9 out of 22 of his patients got a positive yesterday!! not sure if i wanted to hear that but at least its still roughly his 40% mark

He is sending me a prescription now for the pill and i'll get it tomorrow and will start the pill and he says ET will be schedules for between 20th and 27th March!! can't believe I am back on it again for the FET! i have agreed before speaking to hubby hope he is OK with it!! telling you guys before him also as can;t get hold of him!!

I am excited - just        this works because if it doesn't then we'll not be able to do another cycle till at least the end of the year due to finances - one of my lovely (but very very rich friends) offered to lend us some money yesterday - i nearly broke down crying was so kind of her but daren't tell hubby as I know his pride will take over  men....

Oh my Doc asked ho I found the whole process and I said it was all fine but struggled with not having enough information - he still evaded the question of how i responded! he said i responded better than expected from the baseline scan but I never got round to asking him ho many eggs on average were collected from the other ladies - just wanted to know if i was a mediocre responder or good (i.e wanted to know what the average amount of eggs collected was from his patients because he doesn;t like to treat aggressively)

Ooh stop press hubby just called and is fine to go ahead straight away with the FET cycle

Weird I feel buzzing again at the thought of actively doing something again, think i was dreading the thought of a month or two off not being able to do anything at all the get pregnant

Twinkle, can't say I had any itchy areas after injecting (thought i did after the first but it ended up being a 1st degree burn from my hot water bottle  (which incidently is still not healed, it was very nasty) glad i still can't feel it

Hope you enjoyed your takeaway Wiggy - what did you have? takeaways have not caught on over here (apart from pizza) re putting on wieght i have seen you on ******** and your DH no way are you two putting on wieght, you've not seen me and my hubby! those pics on my page are several years old and selected carefully because I look slimmer! I am about 2 and a half stone heavier than my wedding pics  am wondering if that has affected the IVF not working  just struggling to get motivated to lose weight, i started back on the diet this week but with AF arriving i have gone up a pound rather than losing anything 

Sue - hope you are now sporting a nice hair style 

God this mail has been pending for the past hour and half, had so many phonecalls interrupting my progress

Hello Zoie, Zar and anyone else I have missed

x


----------



## Nicksy

Zuri - thats great news - really pleased for you - they don't half get going with things at your clinic don't they??

Wiggy - I am laughing hun thinking about you sneaking on to FF when no one is looking - I can imagine you James Bond style  

Well the hospital rang this morning to let us know that DH is not a Cystic Fibrosis carrier which is a big relief and means that we can just get on with the IVF. I don't know whether you remember but I couldn't do egg share as I am a carrier. If he had been too, then there would have been a 1 in 4 chance that a baby we might have would have full blown cystic fibrosis! Some Good news at last  

I have just been shopping and a bottle of wine that I bought for tomorrow has just broken in the back of DH's car - oops - he is away in London today so I hoping that the smell might disappear before he next gets in it!


----------



## Züri

Oh Nicksy that is great news about tie you got some positive news! so you can get started after your next period? have you got dates yet to start? Sorry forgot if you have already said - do you have to take the pill so they can regulate your cycle - it will be mad as we might be cycle buddies!! i can't believe i am starting again so soon! so pleased, hope it's Ok on my body tho, sure it will be!! I would have been so impatient if I had had to wait till early summer


x


----------



## Nicksy

I have to ring the hospital when my next AF arrives to sort out the timings - I don't take the pill I don't think. My EC has been provisionally booked for 6th April though so a little bit after you. 

I am     that your FET works honey - what is the procedure for this - I am sure your body will be fine otherwise the Doctor would have wanted you to wait.


----------



## Züri

Hi Nicksy - thats good you don;t have to take the pill, my clinic does i think because he is just the one doctor and he likes to have everyone on the same cycle so that he can get time off

i have to take the pill till end of Feb then I'll do 75ml of Gonal F injections to just help produce one follicle so it will also help my lining grow then when lining is right they will do the FET - so all very quick and easy

God its mad that I will have had a fresh IVF and FET before yours! thats not me rubbing it in its just amazing how fast they are over here compared to the UK - I think i would explode with impatience if i was in the UK

xx


----------



## Nicksy

Tell me about it hun?? It is coming up to 12 months since I last had treatment - another year older and all that! The bloody annoying thing is I am not even an NHS patient   Oh well I will get there in the end! 

This is just the tonic you need love, to have something to look forward to and so soon also. Come and join me on the March/April cycle board!


----------



## Züri

Oh are you on the March/April board? I have just joined the Feb/March board because I am not suer if I am classed as March/April? what you think?

Yeah its disgusting that you have had to wait this long and its private, I think back to late summer/early Autumn and we all thought you'd be starting so soon and can't believe its not gong to be happening until march/april! its just torture!! and I am sure first attempt will work but if it didn't would you have to wit an eternity again for the next go? its just ridiculous!

x


----------



## Nicksy

I tell you what - if it doesn't work, there is no way that I am waiting so long again!

Yes, I think you would be ok to join both if you want hun. It is so hard to keep up though as there is so many girls on there but I am trying my best  

I am meant to be writing about golf holidays but can't find anything on google - I think DH needs to do this


----------



## Züri

Oooh golf holidays??!! Just been thinking about trying to get a week away in early summer cheap for a golf holiday for hubby and my uncle and me and my aunt can have a chill out - can you recommend any places? thinking golf del sue (even tho not a fan of Tenerife but it might be cheap) and also Portugal?

Well if my FET doesn't work and (god forbid) yours doesn't work we should go to Turkey together 

x


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Everyone

Zuri / Nicksy: Get on with some work chatterboxes!!!!

Zuri: So excited for you, its great that you don't have to wait too long

Nicksy: Not long for you now hun

Twinkle: Please you managed to do the first injection, thats very brave of you. I can't do my own the one night my DH couldn't do it I went over to a friends!

Wiggy: Helloo

Well I got the call from the clinic this morning - drum roll please........................................................................................


8 fertilised! Which we are so happy about, so happy to have got this far because obviously (as far as i'm aware) we have never had a fertilised egg yet!!  I may have to go in on Sunday for ET or they might push the embryos to blast in which case it will be Tuesday. 

I did not sleep a wink last night - i tell you girls this is stressful!!

Have good weekends all


----------



## Nicksy

Good idea about Turkey   Its just a shame we wouldn't be able to go out every night getting drunk like a normal holiday   only joking!! Anyway hun, it won't come to that, because come April we will be preggars!!  

I am not the best person to ask about golf but my DH loves Costa del Sol for playing golf - he went to Puerto Banus for his stag do playing golf and he had a great time. It can be quite expensive there though. Alhaurin is also on Costa del Sol and that looks nice too! 

Harriet - hoorrayyyyyyy 8 little embies for Harriet - made up for you honey. Zuri and I can't be bothered to work can we love?   
Good luck for et on Sunday if it happens xx


----------



## Züri

Harriet that is fantastic news!! a good percentage! i had 9 eggs -7 mature and 6 fertlise so you have done really well! and exciting you may get to blast??!!! that was never an option here! and you'll hopefully have some frosties left over too! oooh so exciting - I know how stressful it is waiting, can you imagine us? we didn;t find anything out until morning of ET as they don;t make the phone calls here like they do in the UK!! drove me mad!!

Well fingers crossed ET goes well for Sunday or even better better for Blast on Tues

Me and Nicksy are work mates now  hehe we need some company and chatter time working all day alone, although I have done sod all today!

x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone  

Harriet, that's amazing, great fertilisation rate, especially as you had IVF didn't you, as opposed to ICSI. Oh, I wonder if you'll get to blast, great if you do, but don't worry if you don't. I can remember being told the exact same thing, and really hoping that we would go to blast, I didn't realise at the time that they would only do it if there weren't two clear leaders on day 3, they also like a minimum number of embies to be grade 1 at day 3. They told us that if there were 2 leaders on day 3 they felt it was better to transfer as it was the natural environment for them. If there weren't 2 leaders then they wait until day 5 and let the embies naturally select themselves. The only reason I say this is because it wasn't clear to me when I was at the stage you are at and I was awake all night on day 2 waiting for the call on day 3 to say we were going to blast and of course it never came. I was so upset about it, when, if it had been explained properly and that it wasn't because something had gone wrong I might not have been as upset.
I had EC on a thursday each time so I know that guy that you mean who did the collection, I never got his name either but he was always very nice. 
The best thing for you is to get some rest over the next couple of days, drink plenty of water to flush out the empty follies so that you are already for transfer when it happens. Lots of luck       

Nicksy,Zuri - this computer is so slow it was about half an hour ago that I started reading your posts that I can't remember much about them and I can't scroll down to remind myself as it will take another half an hour!

Zuri, I'm pleased that you spoke to your consultant, would have been nice if he was a bit more informative but that's no surprise now is it! I think that if there was anything that he was concerned about he would have said, so as he is happy for you to go straight ahead with your FET it can only be good. 
I know exactly what you mean about feeling excited about it, my next cycle is due to start next weekend and that is the one we will be doing our FET on, I'm so excited I'm practically buzzing, can't wait to get back on the rollercoaster    
Mine is a natural FET, they will monitor me with scans, then I will do the trigger shot to time ovulation and as my embie was frozen on day 6 I think that they do the transfer 6 days after ovulating. Then I have to take the cyclogest to support the uterus for the 2ww. (Though not sure if it is 2 weeks because 6 days will already have passed??) My only concern is that unlike you I won't be taking any drugs beforehand to increase the thickness of the lining of the uterus it is up to my body to do it naturally - fingers crossed it will play ball   
We'll be first time FET'ers together and I think that Zarzar might be doing hers at around the same time too!

Nicksy I didn't realise that you had been waiting so long to start, Zoie has been the same. You're both close to starting you can almost touch it. Not sure what you mean about not waiting so long next time, there won't be a next time      

Going to do a bit more house work - still haven't finished upstairs yet - and this computer seems like it's about to freeze and don't want to lose my post.

Speak later, oh remind me, I'll tell you about my shopping! That's if you want to know of course!


----------



## Züri

Hi Wiggy - that interesting you doing a natural cycle, i was a bit concerned re the drugs again because i had heard FET cycles were good because you are not full of hormones and drugs etc... so when he said i;d be doing 75ml Gonal F i then though well i will be full of hormones for this one - I assume naturally our lining must thicken for normal conception so I assume doing it naturally will be completely fine, so have you been given an estimated time when they will do EC, do you go on the pill before hand?

Can I ask also why it has been a long time between your fresh cycle and your frozen? was this on the advice of the clinic? or more about timing etc...? i am surprised he has let me go straight away again, he asked if i felt OK i,e ovaries feel fine etc.. and I said yes feel normal so he said it would be OK - just a bit puzzled as i have read that people usually have at least one cycle in between?

Looking forward to hearing about your shopping story wiggy 

x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Zoie!  Good luck with the drugs!

Harriet –  wooooooooow!  Amazing news!!  You aren’t going to have all 8 put back, are you?!!!  What is the difference between putting the eggs back on Sunday and Tuesday?  I didn’t realise they could choose (sorry, I am a IVF virgin, I am not up on all the procedures/terms!).  I am asking as the week that I hopefully will have ET/EC will be difficult because I can’t have time off on the Wednesday or Friday – not happy about that.  Wishing you all the luck in the world for whenever you have the ET!

Twinkle – I just had a trim.  I want to have something different done because my hair just annoys me, but I don’t have the nerve!  I remember when I had my IUI trigger shot how itchy it was, so I totally sympathise.

Nicksy – sending you huge hugs.  We are here if you ever need to rant.  Great news about your DH’s test results!  There are going to be so many of us going through treatment!  I have to take the pill for 30 days, I don’t know why some systems are different.  My consultant wanted me to take it a few extra days as she can then pace her patients through the month instead of having them in big groups and then nothing for a while!

Wiggy – Of course we want to know about your shopping, do tell!

Zuri – I will be praying more than ever that this cycle works for you.  Don’t complain about the phone calls, I would love to be in your position!  We haven't been able to use our phone for 2 weeks out of the last 6,  company.  Don’t get me started….! 

Sue


----------



## Wiggywoo

We had our consultation at the end of Oct and decided then with our consultant that we would wait until Jan to do the FET - I was really feeling the build up of drugs following 2 fresh cycles in quick succession and wanted a couple of months off. Also didn't want to be doing it near Christmas, have enough to think about then!!  The clinic was undergoing a massive renovation over Christmas which inevitably over ran so by the time they were doing FET's again, which is only in the last week or so, next cycle is the soonest we can go. I was really upset and down about it in Jan as I felt ready to get going again but now it is close I'm back to being excited!

Someone I know had a medicated FET with 2 day embies like you and is now expecting twins so don't be worried about your protocol    I think that my FET will more than likely take place mid March but it all depends with AF arrives - was 2 days early last time!

Also I'm fairly sure that Zarzar was able to go straight into an FET as well.

Hi Sue  

DH just in and still need to finish hoovering and stuff, see you in a bit


----------



## Züri

Ooh thats good new re your friends medicated FET Wiggy

I remember now re the refurbishment, that must have driven you mad! didn't realise you had had 2 fresh cycles - should read the signatures more often - are you at the Lister?

If you are having FET mid March then you might just be in front of me! 

Sue - I'm confused, what did i say about the phone? I have read back on this page messages and can't see me mentioning anything about phone calls but then i am going a bit loopy at the mo so probably said something i can't remember 

Right suppose I had better go and do something useful, done bugger all all day !

x


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All
Thanks for all your congrats you guys are so great

Have to dash but thanks especially to Wiggy for explaining the whole to blast or not to blast thing. You are right I was worrying

Anyway its now 6.30 and i'm still at work, i must go home to rest my incubation unit!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am not going crackers, Zuri!!! 



Züri said:


> God this mail has been pending for the past hour and half, had so many phonecalls interrupting my progress


Wiggy - I had a break from IUI because I could feel the drugs sending me mental. Sometimes you have to take a break for your own sanity!

Sue


----------



## Züri

Durrrrrr of course sue, can't even remember what I wrote this morning! Losing it!  xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls, how are you all this morning? Another Monday   

Not much to report from this end - I have had very funny dreams this weekend about being pregnant! I have had a pretty negative weekend to be honest. Sometimes it becomes such a big thing to want this baby that it starts to upset me and yet at other times I just seem to go along with the flow. 

All the BFP's on here are great but I WANT TO BE ME AND ALL MY BUDDIES ON THIS THREAD!!! Grrrr

I have got loads of work to do today so really need to get motivated!

xxx


----------



## Züri

Morning Nicksy - so sorry you've had a crap weekend, i know exactly what you mean sometimes you just plod along with the flow and think you are dealing with it all fine then other times it just gets on top of you, i am the same, all my friends seem to think I am really chilled out about it keep saying how brave I am and how well I have handled it all, sometimes i wish i didn't appear like that because i then feel i don't get enough support off them and they have no idea what goes on underneath! 

But..... it will happen for us all one day and you are so close now to your cycle starting and this could be it!! i know what you mean seeing all the BFP announcements, I was on the Jan/Feb cycle buddies boards and the Jan/Feb 2WW thread, the past few days it has been BFP central, I am sure there are only about 4 of us who got a BFN whereas there's about 15 so far with positives, it seems that way anyway!

Morning Wiggy how are you?

Harriet - did you ahve ET yesterday or are you goping to blast on Tuesday? wishing you lots of luck!! if you did have ET yesterday hope you are resting up and congrats on being PUPO (still find that term funny!)

Zoie - good luck starting your meds today, are you starting stimming today or downregging? sorry got a rubbish memory

Morning Sue - hope you had a lovely weekend, been looking at your apartment pics on ********, looks like its a similar living lifestyle to us over here

Hello Zarzar - not heard from you in a while - hope all is OK

Twinkle - how are the jabs going?

Nothing much to report here, just back on the pill waiting again, think I am going to lay off the booze this time during the pill, last time i just stopped drinking when i started stimming, but may as well stay off it now (apart from Sat night when I had a fair few  ), had a great night at the comedy club, not laughed so much in a long time, my cheeks and belly were aching from laughing, saw two acts but the second guy was a canadian called craig campbel and he was seriously funny, check him out on youtube

I'm also on a health kick of eating lots of fruit and vegies, hopefully it will help me lose weight as well as help in any other way

x


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Zuri - glad you has a great night on Saturday - probably just what the Doctor ordered for you   Thanks honey for knowing how I feel - it is so good to come on here and be able to rant. You are so right, I keep it all to myself most of the time. Even DH only feels the full force of it every once in a while  

Oohh yes I forgot Harriet might be PUPO now - how exciting. Let us know Harriet xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Girls

I am PUPO hoorah!!! Had to go in yesterday for ET it was all a bit of an anticlimax tbh. We found out that of the 8 that fertilised only 3 were any good   . One was a grade 2 and the others were a grade 3. The embryologist said its not worth freezing any, which upset me a bit. Anyway they selected the best 2 and put them back. The procedure itself was fine, I was actually dreading it cause IUI was always really painful. I was a bit down yesterday because I thought our chances were blown (not having any grade 1s) but apparently the grading bears no relation to success, i.e. there is no statistical difference between pg rates between grades 1-3. So now I am trying to think positive and hoping and praying and praying and praying!!!

I'm  sorry you two are feeling down, just try and think that it will be our turn soon


----------



## Züri

Congrats Harriet and don't worry, I had to good quality embryos put back (they didn't say grade not sure if they are graded same here) anyway it didn't work so I agree I don;t think the grades matter all that much

Sorry only 3 fertlised from the 8 but you still had 2 to put back and thats all it takes!

Wishing you lots of luck!! when is test date?

x


----------



## Nicksy

Harriet - as Zuri says, you have got your little 2 back where they belong now and that is all it takes.   that this is successful for you honey. Keep us informed how you are getting on xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone   

I know what you both mean Nicksy and Zuri, those feelings come in peaks and troughs don't they    Sometimes I feel great and excited about moving forward and then other days it's the complete opposite and I feel that I can barely leave the house because of all of the    Someone said to me on Sat that they thought that I had coped very well but in all honestly I stay at home and see very few people during the bad times so they do only see me when I'm feeling ok. Because I'm no where near being able to draw a line under tx and think about a life without having a family of my own my moods are dictated by tx and as ours is getting quite close I'm a lot brighter at the moment. In fact I was thinking about how lovely DH had been recently but I think it's because I've been an easier person to live with over the last few weeks. He's always good but when I'm on a downer he doesn't really know how to treat me and will tell me to snap out of it which as you both know is the worst thing to say! Bless him he trys!

Did anyone have any nice Valentines treats?? 

Zuri the comedy night sounded great, pleased you had a good old laugh, it is supposed to be the best medicine isn't it? So are you on the pill now?? 

Nicksy, how are you at work today, have you managed to stay motivated today? I'm guessing so because you haven't been on here for a few hours!

Harriet, I replied to you on the Lister thread hun    Are you back to work now or taking a few days off?

Zoie, is it today that you start jabbing?

Twinkle how are you hun?

Sue, how are you, doing ok?

Well we had a good weekend, been outside on our bikes and running so feeling very proud of ourselves as it doesn't happen often    Had the family party on Sat night that I had been dreading but actually it was ok and only one slightly awkward baby question which I managed to fend off. We did avoid going to a childs 4th birthday party on Sat afternoon, I was a bit miffed that we were invited, she's not family and we don't have children so why do the parents think that we would want to go    I suppose we're terrible friends, but we popped around later and gave her her present when the house was a bit calmer.
AF is due this week and then we are back on the roller coaster    Could be having our FET in jsut over three weeks, all of sudden it feels very soon


----------



## Züri

Wow Wiggy 3 weeks!! you'll be PUPO before you know it. Glad your family gathering went OK. Yes the comedy night was great fun, laughed so much I ached 

Yes started the pill on saturday, crazy how it's all back on again! but keeps my mind off the disappointment, really not feeling very confident about the fet though because I have no idea the quality of the embryos seeing as they hadn;t even split into cells when they were frozen, hope they survive the thaw

x


----------



## Nicksy

Hey Wiggy - glad you had a good weekend - it sounded lovely and healthy. The only healthy thing we did all weekend was walk the dog yesterday for a few hours and I doubt that cancelled out all the lovely food and drink I had on Saturday night  
Unbelievably I have stayed motivated today. I need to as we are quite busy so that is good! We just need to start making some more money so that I can retire forever and look after all of my lovely children (yeah right!)  

I am sure your little embies will survive the thaw Zuri - how many are there hun? 

xxx


----------



## Züri

3 Nicksy - hope I get at least one good one, tempted to ask for all 3 to be put back 

Glad you have been motivated today, I have still managed to waste a whole day doing sh!te all again! ******** is to blame today, ******** chat! grrrrr

x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Zuri, did your consultant say what their thaw rate was?? (I think that I know the answer to this!) We were worried as we only have one embie but they told us that there was a 90% success rate with thawing - I suppose techniques must be quite good nowadays. I know that some have 3 defrosted so that if 1 doesn't make it then they have a back up, obviously we don't have that luxury but I think that you have a few frozen don't you? Also they told us that it only takes a matter of seconds to defrost - goodness know what they use but I had visions of them being left out in the lab over night like I do with our frozen food   

Nicksy, just saw your post! Did I not mention the chocolate marshmallow pie and chocolate covered strawberries that I made for Sat night and the strawberry gateau that I made on Sunday - obviously a cook always has to taste test her food    I'm not sure that the exercise makes up for even half of the food that I have eaten this weekend - very delish though! Wish I could say I'm back to being good today put just polished off the rest of the chocolate pud that was in the fridge!


----------



## Nicksy

Oh I know ******** chat is like the devil   I just can't get off once I get started!

3 is really good love - hopefully they will all survive - will they let you have 3 out back there? I tell you what I would be bloody tempted too  

mmm Wiggy - chocolate marshmallow pie - please tell me how to make that?? It sounds delish


----------



## Züri

Wiggy he just said he'd thaw all 3 and put the strongest back so essentially just one FET go, does make me think it would be best to thaw 2 and leave one but is yours a blast? ,mine are really early embies, day 1 frozen - not sure what his thaw rate is, he just told me that they had a really good percentage last year fro FET - would you recommend thawing one at a time and having more goes?


----------



## zoie

hiya ladies soz not been in touch just had to get chest sorted and im glad to say my lungs are brill so needle came out woohoo!! and also this morning i started d/r and did my first injection which went well! cant wait now!!  

harriet congrats hun on being pupo!!!! it only takes 1 so you have 2 nice little ones in there!! you take care hun xxx

hiya to everyone else i will update later as got shopping to do!!


----------



## Wiggywoo

Zuri, I'd go with whatever your consultant recommends. Is this right, if he thaws 3, he will still only transfer 1 - the best 1?? The other point to consider is that I did here somewhere that some clinics re-freeze, so if yours thawed well and 1 or 2 weren't needed they could be re-frozen, maybe if he does that that is why he'll defrost all 3 straight away.
Yes mine is a blast, it was frozen on day 6. My clinic, Lister same one as Harriet, do the ET on day 3 and if they think that any remaining embies are worth freezing they take them to blast and if they are high enough quality they will then freeze. First time we didn't have any that were worth trying to do that with, second time after ET they took 2 remaining to blast but only 1 one was good enough quality to freeze. We had to pay extra for them to be cultured in the lab to blast and then for freezing, I think that it was about £1400 on top of the cost of the tx. At least the FET will be cheaper than a fresh cycle but once you take in the freezing costs it all adds up to about the same.

Zoie, another milestone for you, first injection!!! Pleased that your lungs are in tip top shape


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Sorry to gatecrash, just popping in to wish zoie lots of luck for her cycle
lots of      coming your way

Harriet congrats on beign PUPO sweetie some  coming your way

Hi to spooks, Wiggywoo, Nicksy, Zuri, Sue and anyone i missed

Em


----------



## Jillypops

Wow I go awol for a while and this thread starts buzzing   
Wiggy sounds like your looking after everyone   
Huge goodluck to all of you on your journeys 

Zuri...        to you.. I know it can feel a bit of a blow just getting 3 out of 8.. but believe me 3 is fab!!! The Three Muskateers     the grades don't really matter its just of case of them snuggling in nicely PUPO!!!! 

Wiggy.. are you ready to start FET? 

Zoie.. Well done on starting the rollercoaster ride  

I will catch up with you all soon...
I've just had my 4th Lap with ovarian drilling on Tuesday.. I we tto the gym to lose weight and get in shpae before the op and it seems to have made it less painful thean last time  

Big loves to all and lots of


----------



## Züri

Hi Jilly don;t think we've chatted before, think you are getting me mixed up with Harriet though re the eggs?

Wiggy, I expect them to put 2 back as per the fresh cycle if there are 2 good enough

What I don;t get re the laws here is that they freeze all embies regardless as they never know the quality of them, it seems a waste to know that in the UK they leave them to blast and if the others don;t make it then they don't get frozen because if that were the case with my 3 left over then they may never have got frozen? but then maybe they shouldn't have been and aren't good enough quality? but then I had read people saying they are better in the uterus at day 2 or 3 to grow than outside? it's all such a mind field and I have no idea what's right or wrong or good or bad? i'll just go with whatever they say and have 2 put back if 2 of the 3 are good enough?

So bloomin confusing!

xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Zuri, you're not wrong there - I don't think that there are two clinics that do the same, let alone countries!! They're the experts though (even though we feel that we are sometimes) so we have to trust that they know what they are doing.

I was just about to log off and I saw a post from Jillypops, I thought I must have opened an old thread but no, there she was     so lovely to hear from you, it's been so long! Hope you're dong well, have you heard much from Erica, it's been ages since we last 'saw' here, hope all is good with her too. Ahh we've missed you both    So another lap and ovarian drilling, does this mean that you're having another go? Have to be honest, not actually sure what ovarian drilling is but it doesn't sound very pleasant. Big hugs   
Starting FET with next cycle due at the end of this weekend, have been 100% excited but now that's probably 90% excited 10% scared witless and getting more so by the day


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls, 

How are we all this morning?  

Zuri -   that your little embies will be fine. It is all confusing about how many to put back and all that. It is strange that all clinics seem to be so different. I have been reading on another thread that Liverpool Womens where I go for egg transfer are starting doing all of these new and wonderful things - yet to see if they are successful  

Jilly - lovely to meet you honey. I'm afraid it maybe because Zuri and Wiggy never shut up on this thread   that's why its so busy - only joking  

Wiggy - Hello honey, how are you today - another day nearer for you. 

Zoie - Best of luck to you honey in this treatment - I pray that you will get a BFP!

Hi Em, Sue, Harriet, Twinkle and anyone else I have missed.

I am just eagerly waiting AF now and then it can finally feel like I am doing something (even if it is just ringing the hospital  )

xxx


----------



## Züri

where's the virtual slap button when you need it - Nicksy!! hehehe


----------



## Nicksy

I know Zuri   This is the only thread where I could say something like that and get away with it!

How are you honey? I feel in a better mood today - I was like a right cow yesterday, not sure what was wrong with me


----------



## starr

Just gatecrashing an old 'home' to say HELLO!!! to Jilly.. how are you honey?? its been ages. GLad to see you're back on the rollercoaster with th lap.. whats next??

Sending you lots of love and a big kiss from Daisy xx    mwah mwah xx


----------



## Züri

Hi Nicks

Yeah feeling a bit better today, yesterday i was horrible, just a ball of bitter, twisted jealousy and felt awful, my friend who lives round the corner has a 3/4 week old baby and have not seen her yet, planned to go and see her last week but then got the neg result on Tues and just couldn't face it and still can;t face it now - I would have been able to go and see her in the 2 weeks just after she was born but she  never had the time to see me and now I just can't bloomin face it - makes me feel so crap

Another friend who has a new born is also avoiding m, i just feel like a freak and am also being terribly stubborn by not making an effot to be in touch with this other friend either because if i am honest I just can;t face hearing again about ho amazing it is being a mum and how she is loving it - i just want to find a cave and hibernate there for a few years!

Hmmm maybe I am not feeling so better today after all!!! hehehe


----------



## Nicksy

Zuri - I know that feeling well honey. I have got friends on ** that moan about pg symtoms and it makes me want to scream at them! I get myself in a right tizz about it. I make a point of not commenting on their status!   My bro and SIL baby is due any day now. I am not sure now how I feel. In a way I can't wait to meet him or her as obviously it will be my niece or nephew but then on the other hand I feel this horrible burning jealousy deep inside. It is so hard isn't it hun? At least I can come on here and rant and moan about it. I wouldn't even say this to my DH. 

As my MIL always says 'Your time will come' and that is so true - just   that it comes for us soon


----------



## Züri

it's just sh!t isn't it


----------



## Nicksy

I sent a PM to Kat yesterday and invited her onto this thread as she was really down over the scan that she had - she is an oldie like us isn't she   She said that she might pop over so that would be good.


----------



## Züri

yeah she should come over here, i think I mentioned it to her a while back too


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning Girls

This should be nicknamed the zuri and nicksy thread  

Glad you are both feeling better today............................................. sort of!

Hi to wiggy and everyone else who has popped in and out over the past few days

Well i'm going crazy and i'm only into day 6 of the 2ww (my hospital class EC days as day 1), had quite a few cramps last night and today too not really sure what thats all about, i'm really really hoping its not period pains!  Oh well only another 8 days til testing,  and i'll probably be insane by then and won't care about the result


----------



## Züri

Harriet it's normal for the cramping early on and also the biggest percentage of BFP's on a poll thread on here recorded AF cramps and pains before getting their BFP so don't worry, also if you are taking the pessaries they cause all sorts of trouble - plus remember your ovaries are recovering from the trauma of being too big and full and being fiddled about with. 

Wishing you lots of luck xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi ladies hope you are OK  

I just wanted to pop on and wish Harriet all the very best lovey and I   that you will get you BFP xxx

I will probably be joining this thread pretty soon so I thought I would pop and and say Hi xx

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Kat

So nice to see you on this thread hun, I have been checking your progress and was sorry to hear about your scan. I can recommend moving to IVF its not that bad at all, although it seems like a massive jump. I hardly had any side effects to the drugs. The worst part is the waiting but then you wait with IUI!

Hi Zuri
Thanks for the reassurance hun!

Right i'm off to my mum's to watch DVDs and eat cake - this 2ww has got to have some benefits!


----------



## Nicksy

Kat - hooray - I really don't want you to join this thread as I am   that your last IUI will work. I just know that all your old mates are here   I do check on you on the other thread too honey to see how you are getting on xx

Harriet - The Zuri & Nicksy thread? mmm that has a nice ring to it   Like Zuri said I am sure that the pains are nothing to worry about - your body has been through so much that it probably is perfectly normal. Pop on here lovey and we will get you through the unbearable 2ww.


----------



## Züri

Yay!!! Hello Kat xxxxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Thanks guys I have missed you lot too   

Harriet - give me 5 mins and I'll join you for the cake


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi to all sorry not been around for a while been busy with work and uni work  

Well injections are going ok, tonight will be day 6 of d/r tops of legs are beginning to look like pin cushions each needle leaves a bruise  

Mum finally asked last night when was we going to look at having treatment, should of seen her face when i said we had had 3 IUI last year.

Speak to you soon

Twinkle


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

I'm back now, had a very lovely chocolate muffin with very nice gooey bits in the middle. Mum and I watched Big fat greek wedding. Has anyone seen it? Its so funny, and apparently laughter is great for the 2ww so...........

Twinkle: We told our parents just before IVF started because we thought it was too big a thing to go through alone. I think it has helped! Sorry your legs look like pin cushions, I have too lovely bruises on my tummy which i am quite proud of!  

Nicksy / Zuri: Thanks for your support, i still have the cramps but i'm trying not to think about them!!!

Kat: They found a cyst when I was having IVF, apparently it was nothing to worry about, but sometimes they can throw out hormones. Mine did shrink during treatment though and did not affect things at all (p.s. how are julie and Lou getting on these days??)

Wiggy: Where are you hun??

Zoie: Hellooo


----------



## Jillypops

Ah so nice to see this thread buzzing... like the good old days   

Wiggy.. Bet you can't wait to get started with FET.. I promise I will pop on more to keep up.. and  Erica is fine... Her DF is back from Iraq.. I'll ask her to pop on xxxxxx

Zuri.. Apologies..   all clinics grade them differently... Hope the 2WW flys xxxx

Starr... I must jump back on the Friends thread... How is Daisy? any news off Holly? and OMG Murtles news is fab!!!!!! xxx

No I wont be doing  anymore TX  but my Cons refuses to give up on me   tried to get me back on IUI   but i have got to a stage where I'm happy with all we've done and honestly wouldn't change any part of my journey (As I wouldn't have meet some fab friends through Infertility) and followed lots of happy journeys... So  with L&D being the only treatment I've conceived with.. I agreed to have another shot at it... 

Big loves to all and sending


----------



## Nicksy

Morning lovely ladies!

mmmm Harriet - your cake sounds gorgeous which brings me round to Wiggy - you didn't give me the receipe for your chocolate marshmallow cake    

Hi Jilly - I hope the L&D works again for you! Its nice that you have a consultant that has not given up on you  

Morning Zuri - hows you today? xx

Twinkle - glad the injections are going well. Good luck honey xx

Morning Kat - can you believe that we are all talking about cake on this thread too - we used to talk about food all the time on the TTC thread didn't we  

Hi to anyone I missed. 

Well I have just been reading should I say discussion on the News thread (Dad at 13) All I can say is OMG!!   

xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Just a quick one ladies, I'm illegally on the net!!   

Jilly, so pleased to hear that Erica is good and that her DF is safely back. Hope you've recovered quickly from your L&D and that it's successful for you again       

Zuri, hi hun, how's you today?

And Nicksy??

Harriet, I was going to ask if you're following any eating / drinking theories during the 2ww such as the pineapple juice etc but just read that you're going for DVD's and cake - fab, I'm loving the sound of that!! TBH, I can't really remember what the "old wives tales" are about what to eat and drink during the 2ww.

oops someones back gotta go!


----------



## Kathryne

Morning everyone hope you are all well  

Well I went for my scan this morning and that cyst I had has collapsed which is fab news.  And hiding behind it was a little follie measuring 1.2cm (only little I know but great things come in small packages   ).  I have to go for another scan on Fri and if my little follie has grown we will be having our very last IUI on Monday.     

Thanks for letting me jump on this thread for a little while and I wish you all the very best.

Lots of love

Kat xxx

p.s. Nicksy & Harriet - I'm off to get the cake


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

Wiggy: Loving your illegal use of the net!!   . In answer to your question, I am trying to eat healthily (despite what it looks like with the cake!). Have been eating brazil nuts and drinking milk but I wasn't sure when to drink the pineapple juice? Tbh not sure it has any affect anyone

Nicksy: She still hasn't given you that recipe has she?!!!

Zuri: Hi Hun

Jilly: Good luck with the L and D

Twinkle: Hope that you are ok too

Kat: Great news about your scan

Had a really bad nights sleep last night, I kept waking up and thinking about what happens if it doesn't work this time and I got myself in a right old state. Anyway I feel a lot better today, i'm off to a friends to try and take my mind off it all - some chance


----------



## Nicksy

Harriet - I know - she came on and still didn't give me the recipe (did you Wiggy!!  ) I think it was probably cause she was visiting here illegally.   Sorry that you had a bad nights sleep honey - stay positive if you can and I know easier said than done. 

Kat - I am so pleased about your cyst and I am praying that your little follie grows big and strong for you. You are very welcome to be on this thread - we all missed you  

Where's my work buddy today?   Hope you are ok Zuri!


----------



## Kathryne

thanks Nicksy I was   when everyone started to leave TCC thread, I think I'm the oldest member on there now


----------



## Züri

Hi Girls

Just a quick hello - Nicksy nice to feel missed 

Feeling a bit pants today and have not really been on FF much - plus trying to get motivated to do work and not to keep checking on here - it's bloomin hard though!

hope you are all OK, Kat it's lovely to have you on here - we need to get Lou to come over now 

Wiggy why is it illegal internet use? it it because you're at work?

Hi Harriet, Zoie, Spooks, Zar, Twinkle (how are the jabs going?) Jilly and star (don't think I have missed anyone? hope not)

xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi all   

Well I had better give Nicksy this recipe before she reports me to the mods!!!!

Chocolate Mallow Pie - serves 6

200g / 7oz digestive biscuits
75g / 3oz melted butter
175g / 6oz plain dark chocolate
20 marshmallows
1 medium egg - separated
300ml double cream

1. Lightly oil or line a 7 inch flan or loose bottomed tin.
2. Crush the biscuits until fine crumbs.
3. Melt the butter and add the crushed biscuits. Press into the bottom of the tin and put in the fridge to cool.
4. Melt 125g / 7oz chocolate with the marshmallows and 2 tblsp water. (I usually do this in a pan over a saucepan of water but it does take a while.) 
5. Leave to cool slightly and add the egg yolk. Beat well, and put in the fridge to cool completely.
6. Whisk the egg white until stiff, then fold in to the cooled chocolate mixture.
7. Lightly whip (don't over whip it) the cream and fold 3/4 of it into the chocolate mixture. Spoon the chocolate into the flan case on top of the biscuits. Refridgerate until set.
8. When set put the rest of the cream on top and grate the chocolate or crumble a flake.
9. Eat and enjoy!!!

Hope you like it, it normally goes down well with however I make it for - my mouths watering just thinking about it!

Zuri, I found out last week that a colleague had mentioned to one of my directors about some of the staff using the internet i.e. me!! This is the same person who then bought me two truffle chocolates a few days later to thank me for helping him out with a few work things - which is just me doing my job   I'm not going to get too bothered about the internet comment as my director is worse than me and I always put work first, but it does show who your friends are. Some of the others are bit concerned for their jobs and I think that tensions are running a little high - not that they need to bring me into it though   
How are you feeling today hun?? I imagine still    and flat, I know it takes a while. I made myself do some of my chores and errands today before I switched the laptop on because I knew that once I did that I wouldn't get anything done - again  

Kat, hi hun    great news from your scan, you must be over the moon. Are you doing a natural IUI or medicated? Any idea's when it will take place?

Hi Harriet, which DVD was it today?? We've got a few we haven't watched yet and there seems to be loads on at the cinema that I want to see. We haven't had Slumdog over here yet. We might have to stay a bit longer when we're in London just so that we can go to the cinema!!

Twinkle and Zoie, how are the jabs going?? All good I hope with no serious side effects   

Hey Jilly, Spooks and everyone else.

Well AF has started today, though CD1 will be tomorrow, have to book a scan for Friday and another one for the Friday after. Not a lot of meds etc for this one which is nice but I keep thinking that there must be something that I've forgotten    
Waiting for DH to get home, apparently we're going for a run tonight    I've been really hungry and eating loads this week so I probably need it, I blame it on AF, always makes me hungry!

Wiggy x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Nicksy said:


> All the BFP's on here are great but I WANT TO BE ME AND ALL MY BUDDIES ON THIS THREAD!!! Grrrr


Ditto hun - couldn't agree more! Our time will come.... (trying to fake a positive attitude, perhaps it might work!) I know what you mean about the Dad at 13 thread, I won't comment further, just to say that I know exactly what you mean!

Zuri - glad you had a great time at the comedy club. I don't drink anyway, DH is allergic so we don't have any in the house! Took my last pill tablet last night! I am on the health food kick as well! You aren't allowed to feel anything other than positive about the FET! (or you will have to answer to me - ok?!!!!). Sending you lots of hugs and hope you feel better and the sun comes out soon. You know where we are if you ever need a rant.



Züri said:


> Hi Harriet, Zoie, Spooks, Zar, Twinkle (how are the jabs going?) Jilly and star (don't think I have missed anyone? hope not)


 *subtle cough.....*

Harriet - woooohooooo - PUPO!!!! I am SURE it will work for you! Cramps are just the follies settling! I tried pinapple juice on one of my IUI's but I had stomach ache, it stopped when I stopped the pineapple juice, must have just been me! Sorry to hear that you haven't been sleeping well, hope you get a better nights sleep.

Kaaaaaaaaat! Welcome hun! Good luck on Friday!

Twinkle - good luck! Sorry to hear that you are not having much fun with the needles. We have told my mum (dad and bro know as well, but don't take any interest!) but we haven't told m-i-l - that woman can not keep a secret!

Wiggywoo - I am really good at faking being ok, got it down to a fine art now. I have a DH who tries, and ends up putting his foot in it more! I am waiting for the dreaded witch as well, hope she turns up and we can both get on with treatment! Glad you survived the parties relatively unscathed. Stop mentioning delicious food, you are making me feel hungry!

Em - Hi lurker! You can pop in any time, Wiggy has cake if you want some!

Jillypops and Zoie - Hiiiiiiiiiiii!

Sorry it isn't a long message tonight, I have a cyber hangover after the quiz last night. I get to bed so late after it that I am always tired the day after - struggling to keep eyes open!

Lots of love and           to all

Sue


----------



## Züri

Arghhhhh so so so sorry sue how could I forget you! Knew I'd forgotten someone - can you forgive me


----------



## Wraakgodin

Of course I can forgive you - just don't do it again!!!  

Sue


----------



## Züri

Wiggy that's so sly of your work mate, it's times like this when it makes me glad i work home alone, hate brown nose work colleagues - I have been in a similar situation years ago where a work mate made my life a misery and was always telling my boss i was on email or chat etc... at the time my husband worked away during the week (and it was early days in our relationship) so we emailed a lot - didn't really affect work but he still stirred things up


Sue morning             

Morning Nicksy, Kat, Harriet, Zoie and everyone else - know i have forgotten people now


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies and thank you all for letting me jump on this thread (a little too early I know  )

Zuri - How are you feeling today hun xx

Wiggy - OMG that recipe look amazing I am so making that on the weekend - I can always forget about my diet for 1 day   .  In answer to your question this is my last IUI and its not medicated.  If all goes well tomorrow with my scan we will hopefully be having treatment on Monday.

Sue - Hi hun, and thanks for the welcome - you can't get rid of me that easily    how are you? xx

And morning to Nicksy, Harriet and everyone else.  Hope you are all well

Lots of love
Kat xx


----------



## spooks

Morning all    

just a quickie for Kat - I jumped on this thread early when I was having my last IUI and look what happened to me - hope it's the same for you.     My 3rd try was just going through the motions before IVF so I didn't eat anything specific or follow any rituals like the 1st 2 attempts just drank loads of water because I was thirsty all the time.  

Lots of love to everyone - things moving pretty fast around here now  

Wiggy - I was about to send the   around because of your illegal internet use but you redeemed yourself with that recipe.  

Jilly   lovely to hear from you, hope you are well.
Not surprised Erica's gone all quiet - must be all the sausage she's consuming  

Trying (and failing) to limit time on FF - whole days have disappeared recently so if I'm not around don't worry about me - I check my pm's regularly so if you need me you know where I am.

Zioe -     hope it all goes well - pm me with your updates 

I'll let you know when the LO arrives  
 take care, love spooks


----------



## Martha Moo

> Em - Hi lurker! You can pop in any time, Wiggy has cake if you want some!


Ooh Sue knows how to reel me in     

Just to say that although i havent able to help much with the IUI questions on the board, i have had IVF/ICSI so if i can answer any questions feel free to ask 

Em


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Spooks - I really hope the same happens to me    Not long now for you lovely xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Zuri – good morning hun!

Kat – always a pleasure to talk to you!

Em – I know your weaknesses!  

Not much going on here – still waiting for the witch to turn up!  I am a bit depressed because it has been snowing all day and not one single flake has settled!  I want snow!!  

Does anyone know if it is safe to fly on a 2ww and just after (if it works!)?  Got to go to England on business at the end of March and I was wondering if there was any risk.

Sue


----------



## Nicksy

Goor Morning lovely ladies, 

Firstly a big thank you to the lovely Wiggy for the recipe - it looks fab - I can't wait to have a go at making it! Hope you are ok sweetie!!

Hi Zuri - how is the pill taking going? Hope you are ok also sweetie xx

Harriet - Hi hun, hope you are surviving the 2ww - let us know how you are getting on. 

Sue - hiya hun! we have just booked a holiday to Italy in May so I am hoping that if I get a BFP   I will be ok to fly also. Remember Leicesterlou though got her BFP whilst on holiday in Bulgaria I think so it must be perfectly safe to fly in the 2WW. 

Kat - hope your scan has gone well today honey - let us know your news!   that your little follie has grown and that this last IUI is successful for you xx

Hi to Spooks, Twinkle, Zoie and anyone else I have missed  

No news here - still waiting for AF to show which should be this weekend and then I will ring the hospital on Monday and find out what I need to do next. 

Thank God its Friday!! (although I will be working all weekend too  )

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies  

Hi Sue - My SIL flew when she had just found out that she was pregnant and so far so good.  If you have any concerns give you clinic a quick call i am sure they will be able to advice   

Hi Nicksy - Lets hope AF doesn't mess you around and that you can make that call to the clinic on Monday.  Got any nice plans for this weekend? Apart from working   xx

And a BIG good morning to everyone else I hope you are all well xx

Well I went for my scan this morning and it should that the cyst is still collapsing (which is good news) and my little follie has grown to 1.6cm.  Which is good considering on Monday it was only 1.1cm.  So I have another scan booked for 10am tomorrow and if it has grown a little more we can have IUI on Monday. So I am hoping and   that little follie has a growing spurt today


----------



## Züri

Nicksy!! thanks for reminding me i had forgotten to take the pill today 

x


----------



## Nicksy

Great news Kat and lets hope that the little follie continues to grow today for your scan tomorrow. Nothing great planned this weekend unfortunately. It is my birthday weekend next weekend so looking forward to that!! 

Hey Zuri - glad I reminded you  

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Nicksy - How lovely what plans you got for your weekend? xx

Hi Zuri - How are you lovely xx


----------



## Züri

Hi girls sorry I have been a bit quiet, just been feeling incredibly down and can;t seem to shake out of it, hubby is the same too and last night we just sat and watch TV on the verge of tears constantly, its so pants, I just hope we can start feeling better again soon

Thinking of you all

xx


----------



## Nicksy

Oh Zuri honey  


I really am so sorry that you are both feeling like this - it really is sh!t. It probably is a little bit of a delayed reaction to your IVF result and all the emotions that go with it. I hope that both of you start to feel a bit better soon. Have some nice time together and do something completely not associated with trying to have a baby. 

I was like this constantly towards the end of last year - I was like a bitter twisted old cow and I am starting to get that way again. The only thing that is keeping me going is looking forward to IVF. 

I don't know whether this will help but I always try to imagine that when we get our well deserved babies we will look back on all this and have a bloody good laugh about it. 

I am thinking of you honey 

xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Oh Zuri    I'm so sorry to hear that you and your dh are feeling down. It takes a while hun, don't want to make things worse for you but what you are feeling is totally natural. Down for a few days, then you start to feel excited about tx so you think that you are over the worst and wham! some more down days and you feel like your back to where you started. As long as you have each other with lots of love and support then that is what will get you through this - and of course you have us here as well.     Don't rush things and if you are sitting crying at the tv - which I find myself doing often - remember it's absolutely fine to feel like that, you've been through a lot.   
Goodness know what I will be like when Comic Relief is on, I better start buying the tissues now!

Kat, great news about your scan    Enjoy your last weekend before tx and hoping that it will be the last one as a non-pg lady, if you see what I mean, not sure if that sounds right   

Nicksy, working all weekend?? Hope that's not because we keep you chatting on here during the week    What birthday treats are planned for next week or are they surprises??

Harriet, how are you doing? Are you still at home or back to work now? Hope that despite the news on Lister today you are still feeling positive. How are you getting on with the cyclogest   

Sue, I certainly hope that it's ok to fly during the 2ww because we get a flight home within about 6 hours of having had ET!!!!! My sister-in-law made it to our wedding in the Caribbean and flew back at 26 weeks so I'm sure that it's fine.

Twinkle, haven't heard from you in a while, how are the injections going?? Have you had another scan yet?

And Zoie, how have you been this week?

Hi to Jilly, Em and Spooks - your message sounded a little final, hope you still pop in from time to time     

Had a scan this morning at 12 noon, the results are then faxed off to Lister and they just called to say that they are happy with everything and have another scan next Friday. I might check out the FET board later, actually feel like I am doing one now! The consultant did ask how many frosties we have and when I said just the one I did feel myself start to get a little teary - think I'll blame it on the AF hormones, though feeling increasingly like this at the moment and that's without any drugs!!

Better dash, going for a walk with sil and niece this afternoon and have loads of housework downstairs to do and get food and that ready for some friends that are coming for dinner tomorrow night. Haven't got a clue when I'll squeeze it all in


----------



## spooks

Hi wiggy -I'm still popping on this thread from time to time but an trying to limit time on FF - am completely obsessed at the moment and with mat. leave looming think there's a danger I will be on here all the time.   
am going to try your recipe next week and surprise DH    

All the bets for your FET      
love spooks


----------



## Züri

Wiggy great news you are back on the road with FET and your scan was good! didn't realise it was all starting to happen, exciting

thanks for you words, they mean a lot xx

and thanks for yours too Nicksy xxxx

hugs to you both  

I know it's normal i just wish it would ease up soon, this weeks has been tougher than last week


----------



## Nicksy

Zuri - I hope you manage to have an ok weekend and that you really do start to feel better soon. 

Wiggy & Kat - not sure what is planned for my birthday weekend yet. I know my Mum & Dad are coming for the weekend and I always like to make a big deal of it   even though I am turning 35  

I have just been on the phone to my Mum and was telling her that I am due to start IVF - she knew we were having it but she didn't know when! Bless her she will start worrying now. She was telling me about one of her friends daughters who has just had IVF and she has just found out that she is having twins.  DH said 'that should be us'   and that we had wasted a year trying IUI! Oh well at least we seem to be getting somewhere now and you can't dispute that IUI works for some (ie Spooks and Kat next week)  

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Nicksy - I don't blame you about making a big deal of your birthday - you enjoy xx

Anyway Ladies I'm off for the weekend.  Going bowling tonight then out for a meal - I haven't been bowling in years, hope to god I don't injure anyone   

Hope you all have a lovely weekend 

xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Have a lovely weekend Kat and have fun tonight    The only bowling I have done recently is on a wii, goodness knows what I would be like in 'real life'   

As it's been a while since I've been on the scan & bloods merry-go-round it had completely slipped my mind to prepare for it! I suddenly realised this morning when getting ready for work that I hadn't shaved my legs in about 2 weeks, being dark haired I have to say I do resemble some sort of primate creature at the moment (poor dh) and was so embarrassed at my scan this morning. I had visions of her making remarks to Lister that I was far too hairy and shouldn't be allowed to bring children into the world with my hairy genes


----------



## Nicksy

Have a great weekend Kat - best of luck for your scan tomorrow   

xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Haha Wiggy   how embarassing, the things we have to go through eh?? Not only do we have to endure all the scans and blood tests and god knows what but we have to get prepared for them


----------



## Wraakgodin

Nicksy – thanks for the info.  You poor mite, having to work at the weekend.  Looking forward to having that very bl**dy good laugh with everyone on here!        I haven’t told my mum that we are having IVF, she asked when we were going back to the hospital and I told her, she didn’t ask any more so I didn’t give any information.  I don’t know why, but I feel like keeping this treatment very low key.  I think because everyone knew about the IUI’s and I had to tell them when it didn’t work, I just would rather go through it with just the two of us (and you lovely ladies as well!) and if it works then it will be a surprise for everyone, but I just can’t bear going through the alternative.  I know that doesn’t make much sense!  

Kat – excellent news!  I will be hoping and hoping for you.        Good luck tomorrow!  And watch where you bowl!

Zuri – sending you lots and lots of hugs.  I have had several bouts of feeling exactly what you are feeling – it is totally normal.  I promise you it will get better.  You know where we are if you ever need anyone to talk to – ok?

Wiggy – Glad the scan went well!  Enjoy you busy weekend!  Oooh, I haven’t been bowling on the wii lately, in the mood now!  You hairy nutter!!!!!     

No news here, still waiting for AF, got nothing to look forward to this weekend except a pile of ironing and cleaning the toilet!!!!  

Sue


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

Wiggy: Great news about your scan, I did have a little laugh at your hairy comment. I am part greek (the hairy part) and so i know exactly what you mean. Luckily I have no facial hair which is a massive blessing!!!

Zuri: Sorry you are still feeling down hun, this process is so hard on us all

Nicksy: Not long for you now! Gutted you have to work this weekend - working whats that I have almost forgotten what its like!!

Sue: Don't blame you for keeping it low key, too many people know about our IVF for my liking

Well girls I've had a very wobbly day today. I am pretty convinced that it hasn't worked now, I really seem to have AF like symptoms. For example I always have cramps for a week before, but the day before the witch arrives they disappear. I have had cramps since Tues but today they have gone!  Have also been eating like a pig (another sign), and am constipated (sorry if TMI). So in short I am gutted. Does anyone know if you can still get a period if you are taking cyclogest? Our OTD isn't until next Thursday and I fear that I won't get that far

Sorry for the me me me post!


----------



## Züri

Sue   hope you have a lovely weekend xx

Harriet, keep the faith it's still a week away - my period arrived 2 days early with the progesterone pessaries and have heard others say it delays it so there is no right or wrong -   it works - think positive  

Wiggy - I am sure hairy monsters are allowed kids, in germany they pro create and the women are hellish hairy  

Kat, Spooks, Nicksy, Twinkle, Zoie, Zar  

hope you all have a lovely weekend - think we might go skiing tomorrow or Sunday, need to get out of the flat and get some fresh air and exercise - going out for a few drinks tonight also then no more until after FET and result

x


----------



## Wiggywoo

oooh Zuri, lucky you skiing tomorrow, that fresh mountain air and exercise will do you the world of good    And enjoy those drinks tonight, I don't blame you think I'll be having a few this weekend - a bit like the last supper not sure what the drink equivalent is!


----------



## zoie

hiya ladies soz not been around been away at inlaws and just getting on with life really!!

day 5 of d/rr today and its going well!! i havnt had a bleed like the hospital said!! so im worries now!!!

will catch up soon and goodluck to everyone xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi 

Zoie - Glad to hear your dr is going well - any side effects yet?

Zuri - Good to hear your start again, wishing you lots of luck

Hello to everyone else hope your all well

My dr injections are going well day 10 of injecting tonight, scan not until 2nd march, bruises are starting to settle down now don't seem to appear as much, side affects seems to be bad headaches, hot flushes and (.)(.) seem to be a little larger and tender although DH happy with the larger effect  
af has started this morning a day late after 3 days of dull aching tummy so feeling rather down today   well better be getting on have a 3000 word assignment to get done in 2 days for uni   why do i always leave it to the last minute. 

Take care 
Twinkle x


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi 
I have been sent this petition below on Prime Ministers petitions. if you can spare the time to sign up to it (and let your friends and family know) it might just generate some support.....

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Fertilityguide/

and here's another one - closing 27th Feb so get in quick.... This one is pressure to implement the NICE guidelines of 3 IVF funded cycles.

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/FUNDINGIVF/

/links


----------



## Wiggywoo

Morning lovely ladies!

Hope you all had a lovely weekend, oh Zuri how was skiing Is there a lot of snow around at the moment?

Harriet, how are things hun? I know that those last couple of days before testing are truly testing times in terms of trying to keep your mind off of it and staying sane! Pleased that you Confessions of a Shopaholic, I’m sure that I heard somewhere that laughter is good for fertility I’m planning on watching it after our FET just in case!

Nicksy, hope you’re ok and weren’t too busy working at the weekend so that you could still enjoy sometime with your DH. Was the weather good your way?? It was almost spring like here, wonderful calm sunny weather. Not long ‘til your birthday weekend! When is the big day?

Twinkle, good to hear from you and that your injections are still going well. It's just typical isn't it that when you do want AF it's late! Hope you're feeling a little better now and that your assignment isn't so bad and that there words are flowing well    We're here if you need us  

Kat, is it IUI day today?? Hope it goes smoothly for you, have you got any plans for keeping your mind off things for the next couple of weeks?

Hey Sue, you ok?

We had a great weekend, Sat morning spinning which is always a good start to the weekend, kick starts me into action! We had friends for dinner on Sat which was really good fun, mango cheesecake for dessert this time which was lovely, we finished off all of the leftovers yesterday! Sunday usually means visiting family but as it was so nice yesterday we decided to walk everywhere instead of driving    We left home at about 11.30am and didn’t get back til after 6pm! Was great to have so much fresh air and we noticed loads of things along the way that we wouldn’t normally see from the car. Last night was lazing on the sofa in front of the telly watching Dancing On Ice & Wild at Heart. Going to collect my Ovitrelle today, it’s getting closer!

Have typed this in word whilst at work, just waiting for everyone to go out so that I can copy it into FF and post it!!

Lots of love


----------



## Wraakgodin

Evening all ladies!

Getting excited about tonight.  Back on the drugs!!!!  We e-mailed the clinic because AF hadn't arrived (well, I had some spotting on Saturday and Sunday but it has stopped!).  They e-mailed us back to say it doesn't matter whether AF comes or not, just keep to the plan and get stabbing.  I am sure I have heard of people starting their drugs later because AF hasn't turned up.

Sue


----------



## Nicksy

Hello ladies, 

Hope you are all ok. 

Wiggy - are you still sneaking around at work   After all my moaning at you for that recipe, I still haven't made it - don't shout at me   Really glad that you had a good weekend and that everything is getting close for you honey.   for you xx

Sue - Hi hun, I am not the best person to answer your question unfortunately as, as you know I haven't started the treatment yet   I am sure one of the other lovely ladies will be along to help you though. 

Hi Zuri - I hope you are feeling a little bit better today honey   how was your weekend?

Hi Harriet - hows the 2WW going sweetie. Nearly there now hun, saying a little   for you too hun xx

Hi Kat - were you going for another scan today hun or did I imagine that or was it maybe Saturday   - anyways, let us know how you got on. 

Twinkle & Zoie - hope everything going ok for you two lovelies  

Sorry for anyone I missed but a big hello xx

Well I had a wobbly weekend to be honest - just one of those where everything is cr*p and why is it us - you know moan moan moan   Anyway I had a few tears this morning with DH and said that I felt like not ringing the hospital because I am now worried about finances and what if it worked and then we didn't have any money and the business went under and I would have to try and get a job which would be impossible because I was PG. As you can tell, I went on and on. The thing is with treatment, everything is planned whereas when its au natural, you have to just get on with it. I want everything to be perfect. I just see that everyone around us has normal conventional lives where they go out to a normal job, have babies normally and get on with it. 

God what a rant from me - anyway AF arrived this morning (I was praying for last chance saloon but not to be  ) so I will ring the hospital tomorrow and find out what I need to do. 

Much love to you all

xxx


----------



## Züri

Hi everyone

Sorry for being a bit awol still, still finding things tough but today I have started feeling a bit better and have not wasted the day doing nothing and looking on FF so it's a start and it's given me a bit of life back into my non motivated shell of late

Nicksy - I know what those days are like, I had a wobble on saturday (well another  ) about everything and more about the thought that it now may never happen and I just don;t know what to do with my life if it doesn't

Wiggy your weekend sounds lovely and very healthy and active, we were supposed to go skiing but we chose the wrong day, saturday was beautiful blue skies but saturday is the day to do all the shopping and DIY and hoovering because non of that can be done on a sunday so we thought we'd go sunday instead but awoke to lots of snow and grey skies and low fog in the morning, checked the webcams for various nearish by ski areas and they all looked grim with low fog so we decided not to go - was gutted as i really felt the need to get out of the flat and get some fresh air after being a recluse for the past 10 days

Are you still having to sneak around at work to get online? such a sh!t that your work mate did that to you  

Harriet is the 2WW driving you insane? hope you are managing to keep it together, how long till test day?

Twinkle - how are the jabs going?

Sue - wow exciting that the drugs start tonight - if they say it's ok with AF not turning up yet then i am sure it's OK

Zoie - how are you getting on with down regging? are you having night sweats yet? I had them terrible

Kat where are you at no with your last IUI? have you basted yet?

Ho spooks and Zar and anyone else I have missed

Well I finally arranged to see my friend tomorrow who lives round the corner with her 1 month old baby, not seen her baby yet mainly due to bad timing of my BFN and me then turning into a bitter jealous nasty witch  so i am doing the deed tomorrow, not sure how i'll cope - wish me luck!!

xxxxx


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi

Zuri - Glad to hear your feeling better about things

Nicksy - sending your lots of   know how you feel about finances were unsure about myDH job at the minute

Wraakgodin - We must be mad getting excited about drugs lol 

Well my assignment is finally finished, thank godness 3000 words in 2 days   injections going good but there giving me really bad headaches   

Take care
Speak to you all soon

Twinkle x


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies hope you are all OK   

Just quickly popping on to say hi and let you all know that my scan went fab on Sat little was grew to over 1.8cm so we had IUI yesterday and everything went well.  So I am now AGAIN on the horrible 2ww but never mind it could be worse.  Sorry for jumping on this thread but I do think its lovely to keep in touch with all you lovely ladies and I truly do wish you all the very best   

Lots of love Kat xx

P.S. Whos having pancakes tonight - OMG I love pancakes


----------



## Nicksy

Morning ladies, 

Zuri - Now young lady you need to stop talking like that - it WILL happen for you. I   that the FET is successful for you honey, I really do. 

Twinkle - Glad the injections are going well hun, but sorry about the headaches - do you have them all day?  

Kat - So glad that the scan went well  BIG fingers crossed for you honey that this will be last time lucky for you. Don't forget to come on here and let us know how you are getting on. 

Hi to Wiggy, Harriet (let us know how you are getting on), Zoie, Sue, Zarzar (where are you hun?) 

Well I have rang the hospital today and I have got to go in on the 9th March for my next appointment and start taking tablets (not sure what they do but presume they bring on another period) on the 10th March. I am so excited and really can't wait to get going now. My little wobble seems to have gone and I am having a postive day - not sure how long that will last to be honest  

I just know that 2009 is going to be a good year for us all!!

Much love

xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Oh Nickys lovely to read your positive post    So not long til pill popping now, it doesn't take much to get us excited does it    Is it the OCP that you will be taking?? I have to take it for 2 weeks prior to a fresh cycle.

Kat, pleased that your IUI went well. Sending you lots of     that this will be the one for you    
ooooh pancakes, I'd forgotten that it was jif lemon day today    my dh is out tonight out a work thingy so it's going to be whatever is in the fridge for me tonight, we're busy tomorrow night, maybe Thursday we might get to have some pancakes. How do you like your's??

Zuri, hope the reason that you're not on here at the moment is that you're busy at work and have found some of your mojo hun.

Twinkle great that you've finished that mammoth assignment now    are you able to concentrate fully on tx now or have you got more studying to do?

Zoie, hi hun, how are you?

Sue, hope it went well with your injection last night. Is that to d/r or stimm? Have you got any indication of when EC will be?

Better get on with some ironing now, I keep putting it off


----------



## Nicksy

Oh Bugger - pancake day - completely forgot  


Hi Wiggy - glad you liked my post - I am trying so hard to be positive   What is OCP? Sorry I am not into the IVF terms yet. She did just say tablets - do you not inject at first then? I am getting a little confused but it doesn't take much!!


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Nicksy,

The OCP is the pill - oral contraceptive pill - my clinic usually prescribe it to take control of the cycle and keep the ovaries calm before d/r. But, as you know, all clinics and countries are different so yours may well be something else entirely!

You didn't say when your birthday is    Do you know what the plans are yet??


----------



## Nicksy

Thanks for explaining Wiggy - OCP seems so obvious now that I must sound completely thick  

No, I don't take the pill, or they haven't said that I do. I will have to have another look at the info they gave me as I have completely confused myself now  

My birthday is next Monday - all the family are going out for a meal on Sunday night but I am not sure what else we are doing yet. My SIL will also be going into hospital on Sunday if she has not had the baby by then to be induced so there is a good chance that he/she will be born on my birthday - can't wait!!

How are you doing Wiggy?

xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

I'm fine, not quite getting everything done that I want to but then I am unrealistic about the amount of things that I can get done in a day - that's because I'm quite lazy    I had intended on doing food shopping, ironing, cleaning out the utility and going for a run today. I've done the ironing!!! Just remebered that I a babysitting for an hour tonight so can't go for that run as I won't have time to get back and shower change etc so I'll have to go tomorrow, thing is I've been putting it off for a week!

I've stupidly just sat down with a bag of marshmallows thinking that I would only have one    Yeah, right, with my sweet tooth I don't think so   

What about you, how's work??


----------



## Nicksy

Wiggy,  I am like that too, planning my day and not getting everything done. DH has just hoovered for me though bless hin, and he is making tea  

Work is fine, quite busy at the moment - we just need to start making some more money and take the pressure off a bit. Honestly sometimes I think I would be better getting a job and not having all the worry but hey ho, I am remaining positive today. 

What do you do Wiggy? 

I am so excited that I have got my dates - I have just found out that it is progesterone that I take (found out on my clinic thread by a lovely helpful lady) it regulates my period so that they can then arrange ET and EC. I feel like I have waited so long that it is not actually happening to me. How sad are we? 

xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Nicksy don't worry the excitement is perfectly natural - wait til your meds arrive and you have to re-arrange the fridge to fit them in, now that is exciting - if we were able to drink it's almost worth popping open a bottle of something   

I work in an estate agents, have been one for about 6 years but last year decided to stop being a negotiator and work in the office instead. I really love the job, liasing with buyers, sellers, legal and surveyors etc it's great but have to say it's not the ideal profession to be in in the current climate - hence my reluctance to log on from work too much and rock the boat.

Just eating tea at the mo, dh is out but I reckon I made enough for him as well!


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi

Kathryn - Good luck on your 2ww

Nicksy - Yeah had a continous headache since thursday     Good luck fot the 9th

Wiggywoo - Next assignment hasnt got to be in until mid april, so ill prob leave it till last minute like i always do   I have some ironing you can do  

Zuri - How are you?

Hello to everyone else

Well ive had a headache since thursday, got a dull aching in my stomach since af arrived a few days ago, stomach is bloated having to wear a pair of my trousers from before i lost weight, and am very emotional, sat and       tonight but not sure why, DH just keeps asking are you ok he doesnt really know what to do with me

Twinkle


----------



## Wraakgodin

AF has turned up, so panic over!

Nicksy – Sounds like your hormones are in full swing!  Sending you huge hugs sometimes I feel the same, how are we going to cope with money, but I suppose we will cross that bridge when we come to it.  Other people cope somehow so I assume we will as well!  Oh, read your next update, glad you are feeling better!  Good luck for the 9th March, I hope it all goes well and you will soon be on the rollercoaster again!  2009 will be the best year ever for us!  We will have to start an “IUI Girls turned IVF turned preggers” thread soon!!!

Zuri – how did you get on seeing your friend and baby? 

Twinkle – yes, I feel like a drug addict.  Druuuuuuugs!  Congrats on finishing your assignment.  I have a headache as well, I wondered if it was pre-AF or drug related.  Hope you feel better soon.

Kat – you are always welcome here and it is always nice to hear your updates.  Huge congrats on being PUPO!  I will have everything crossed for this cycle and pray that the pee stick will give you amazing news soon.  When is your OTD?  We don’t have pancake day here, so I didn’t even realise it was yesterday until I read the forum!

Wiggy – I am glad I am not the only one that calls it Jiff Lemon day!  My injections are 250u puregon.  They said I will be doing that for approx 10-14 days, then EC.  I have an appointment on Friday to see how it is going.  I had to take the pill as well, so the system is the same over here.  Step away from the marshmallows!  I tend not to plan a day when I get everything done, something always happens and I get nothing done!  We have a separate fridge for my drugs!  Well, when we converted the loft into an office we put a small fridge up here so we didn’t have to keep going downstairs for cool drinks, and all my drugs are there.  DH had a sort out a few days ago so we know exactly how much of everything we have!

Suppose I have to get out of bed now.  I am working later today so I am going to work later!

Sue


----------



## Nicksy

Good Morning (just) lovely ladies, hope you are all ok - it has gone very quiet on here lately - where is everyone?  

Harriet - any news yet honey - I am waiting here with baited breath!! 

Zuri - Hope you are ok sweetie. God it won't be long now until you are having your little embies put back where they belong  

Sue - sorry that you are not feeling to good on the drugs (I have read your ******** status aswell). The new thread sounds fab hun - I will leave you to be in charge of that   Hope everything is going ok for you. 

Wiggy - hey sweetie, have you started on your drugs yet? Sorry I keep forgetting where everyone is up to  

Twinkle - hope your headache is a little better today  

Hi to everyone else xx

Well its nearly the weekend girls (yeahhh) I am not working this weekend - no chance, I am celebrating being another year older even if it does mean I am getting more knackered!!  

What are all you girls doing?

xx


----------



## Nicksy

Sorry Kat - I missed you off the list - please forgive me  

How are you doing honey in the 2WW - hope you are feeling ok 

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi lovely ladies  

Nicksy - Of course I forgive you lovely    i am not too bad thanks hun got a slight pain in my upper tummy today but apart from that I am OK.  Got college tonight so its a long old day, but have to be honest I love going.

How are you? xx


----------



## Züri

Hi girls just a quickie to say I have not forgotten you all just a bit busy and preoccupied at the moment and trying to stay away from FF a bit also as I was wasting too much time on here

Still catching up each day with you all though

Nicksy happy b'day for Monday hope you have a  great weekend xx

hello Wiggy, Sue, Kat, Twinkle, Zoie, Harriet

Ooooohhhhhh Harriet!!! is she not testing soon? just remembered! hope she's OK she's not been on here for a while 

Züri x


----------



## Züri

Just looked at Harriets other posts today and she's had a feint positive for past 3 days including today her test date!! seems to me she is preggers!!


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

So sorry that I haven't been on, I have been busy peeing on sticks and trying to work  . Anyway my news is that I gave in and tested 2 days ago and got a faint BFP, then I tested yesterday (with 4 tests!) and got 2 BFPs and 2 BFNs! Totally beside myself with worry. This morning (OTD) i tested twice with first response, both were still faint BFPs! I went tot he clinic this morning for a HCG blood test and they are calling back this afternoon with the results   apparently over 25 is a definite positive! Wish me luck cause I think i'm going to need it

Sorry for the me post but can't really think about anything else at the moment


----------



## Kathryne

hi Harriet - I am so   for you lovely I really hope its your turn xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

I do to Kat - they have still not called I am soooo nervous now


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All
Just got the telephone call re: the blood test, its not good news my beta HCG was only 18, i have to go back on Monday but it looks like its all over for me - gutted


----------



## Züri

Harriet i am so so so sorry i really thought it was a BFP for you - so sorry


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all

Harriet - I am so so sorry lovely


----------



## Wraakgodin

Harriet - sending you huge hugs hun.  I am so sorry to hear your news.  I was really hoping and praying for you.  You know were we are if you need to talk - ok.  

Sue


----------



## Wiggywoo

Oh Harriet,    I'm so sorry that I haven't been able to post before now. I am thinking of you sweetie, I can't believe the week that you have had, you have coped admirably, I'm just hoping beyond hope that there will be good news on Monday. If it turns out not to be this time we are all here for you hun


----------



## Martha Moo

to our Nicksy

Hope you have a fabulous day sweetie

Love Emxx


----------



## Züri

Happy Birthday Nicksy xxx Hope you had a lovely weekend of celebrations - what did you get up to? and what did you get? 

Hi Harriet, hope you are OK, you've gone quiet which is understandable - thinking of you x

Morning Wiggy - how are you? are you getting FF withdrawal now you can't go on at work?  I know I have not contributed much of late but i have been lurking and been missing your long posts  have you got a start date yet for your FET or have you started already? - I had a panic on Saturday - I realised I had missed a pill and not sure if i missed it thurs or Fri and then i started spotting, i was convinced I was coming on and then went skiing all day saturday and the whole time i thought i had come on, luckily when i got home i discovered i hadn't! phew panic over

Hi Sue - so have you started now that AF has turned up? sorry i am a bit behind on whats going on with people - yes i had a lovely time meeting my friend and her baby, wasn't as hard as i thought it just made me want one even more though!  ah just read down further so you are now stimming? had you already taken the pill? have they given you an estimated EC day? puregon a FSH drug or down regging?? i only had one injection for downregging so i get confused at all the different options

Hi Twinkle how are the jabs going?

Kat how's your 2WW - I am completely lost with your timings but I am assuming you aer back on your 2WW - hope this is it for you and you don't have to embark on the IVF road, wouldn't it be wonderful if this last one results in your dream pregnancy   

Hi Zoie, how's your progress? not heard from you in a while? i think i remember you started down regging or stiming on the 16th can't remember which?

who have I forgotten? I am sure there must be someone?

Well I had a lovely weekend girls, finally got out of the house and started feeling a lot brighter - on Sat we went for a few hours skiing and I was buzzing as my skiing improved lots and I did a long run that i wouldn;t previously dare do and it was so invigorating, want to go again now! tempted to pop on train and go on Wednesday - then Sat night we went to the comedy club again for a god old laugh - always good for the soul! yesterday was a quieter day and I worked most of the day but last night went to see Oasis for the 6th time in the past 13 years  I used to be a bit of an Oasisette back in the day  anyway they played here in Zurich and we are so lucky as the main venue for Zurich is a ten minute walk from our flat so it's extremely handy - an as usual they were great, played a lot of old stuff and was gutted we got seats as just wanted to go down to the front and jump about  we're off to see the Killers in a few weeks at same venue - I'm a big muso and we get to see so many great gigs over here and a lot of the time we get big bands in really small intimate venues and they are always accessible unlike the UK where they sell out in hours - so I am in gig heaven 

Well i have a busy week ahead with work - i am so excited I managed to land a bizarre job which is paying me a fortune and basically it will pay me just over half of what I need for a next full IVF cycle and it will only take about 2 weeks total to do - my work is bonkers it's always all or nothing - but it's great timing and a great relief to know we are half way there with the cash for the next go because up until this job came in we thought we'd have to wait till end of this year or early next year to start another cycle if the FET doesn't work

Oooh i have been a chatty bunny this morning - just seen how much I have blabbered on - this weekend has certainly lifted my spirits from the last few weeks!

Lots of love to you all and an extra big   to Nicksy for her b'day 

Züri xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

girlies, 

Nicksy,    have to confess I had forgotten even though you only told me last week so sorry for that    Did you get up to anything nice at the weekend?? Any nice pressies?          

Zuri, I have weekend envy    How perfect for you, skiing, comedy club and Oasis – can it really get any better than that?!?!?!? OMG, and you’re going to see The Killers soon as well, sooooooo jealous, you lucky thing. Seriously though it does sound as if it’s done you the world of good, I can here you smiling as you type – iykwim!    And, fab news about the new work contract that you’ve bagged   certainly takes the pressure off for the next cycle. So much for you to look forward to……..

Zoie,    I’m the same as Zuri, not sure if you are still d/r’ing or if you’ve started stimming yet.   Hope that you haven’t suffered from any nasty side effects. I’ve always been ok on d/r’ing meds but you do read of some having a horrible time. Fingers crossed that this means that when I do got through the menopause for real I might not suffer too much then either.

Twinkle, how’s it going with you?? What are you studying btw? 

Harriet, still sending all of those      for a late implanter and high blood results today. The weekend must have been pretty sh!tty for you, being left hanging like that. Thinking of you hun    

Kat, one week down, one to go……   ....…hope you’re not going too insane. Did you do anything nice to take your mind off things?

Hey Sue, Spooks and everyone   

Oh, before I forget, Zarzar are you coming back to us hun??    I saw a couple of posts from you on the FET board and would be good to keep up with you so that we can celebrate our bfp’s together!  

We had a pretty good weekend, well I thought it was until I read about Zuri’s and now it probably sounds really naff    Sat we had a good day, a bit of exercise and family visiting which was ok then we had dh’s annual work party – one of the few places having one this year so wanted to make the most of it! I even painted my nails which I never do, I can be a little girlie but not that much so this was a big deal for me    Got myself really organised during the day so that there was no last minute rushing, putting my make up on in the car and getting there late etc like usual – even my hair looked alright for a change. It was a really good night, Dh put his foot in it when he asked one guy when the singer was going to finish and the dj going to put some decent music on, only to realise that the singer was the daughter of the bloke that he was chatting too      Fortunately dh is a bit of a joker and managed to quickly get himself out of it by saying that he already knew and that he was just pulling his leg – hahaha close one there! Yesterday morning bacon rolls were needed to get us functioning properly    feeling a bit tender from the night before, and managed to get out for a nice long walk in the afternoon followed by chipshop chips and night in front of the telly! The weather has been beautiful lately, very spring like and it’s definitely made a difference to my mood, feeling very chirpy!

On to the FET    I had a scan on Fri which measured about 9 small follies (great considering that I am not stimming) and I was told to have another scan tomorrow, Tuesday. Thing is that I think that I will start to ovulate tomorrow and that it would leave it too late. I explained this to the nurse but she said that it wouldn’t happen that quickly as the follies were too small. So I booked the scan for tomorrow but I have been to the loo this morning and there was some cm when I wiped (sorry tmi.) Now in a bit of a panic that I’m going to ovulate and that we might miss it and we’ll have to wait til next month. As the FET is a natural cycle, the only thing they do is the trigger shot to time ovulate, so not really sure if it makes too much difference if I didn’t do it or not ***** Have called to ask all of the questions and waiting for them to call back. 

That’s all from me! I’ve typed this in word whilst at work this morning, going to email to myself at home and then copy and paste it on to the thread! Now back home, I suppose that you've spotted that I found the rest of the smilies again!!

Speak soon, wiggy


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon ladies hope you are all OK  

Wiggy - Hi lovely, sounds like you had a ball this weekend   all the very best for your scan tomorrow and i really do   that its not too late xxx

Zuri - What a great weekend you have had, I love skiing this will be our 1st year that DH & I haven't been   never mind hopefully we will be next year.

Nicksy  - Happy Birthday lovely hope you are being spoilt rotten xxx

Hi Harriet, Sue, Twinkle, Spooks, Emma and everyone I have missed hope you all had a lovely weekend xxx

Well I am OK (kinda) I think today I am going a little   on Sat evening I had very slight spotting, but since then nothing.  Now obviously I am   that its implantation but I am not sure if it was the cyst I had.  I am really hoping I get past tomorrow (CD23) as I have never gone that far before.

Lots of love

Kat xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi all

Sorry, short post tonight.  Went to the clinic today and I am not responding to the drugs as well as they had hoped.  Have to go back on Thursday to see if this cycle will be abandoned or not.  At the moment I only have 2 follies and if it is like that on Thursday then that will be the end of this cycle.  I went there full of hope for a large ripe crop of follies, and ended up with a couple of wrinked prunes.  The consultant had a hard time finding them as well, she wasn't gentle with that thing!

Kat - keeping everything crossed for you.

Nicksy - happy birthday!

Wiggy - glad everything is going well for you.  I hope those follies keep growing.

Zuri - you can chat as much as you like, it is always great to hear from you!  That was an amazing weekend you had - I am jealous!

Harriet - sending you a top up of hugs.

Sorry if I have missed anyone, just not functioning properly today.

Sending love and hugs to all 

Sue


----------



## Züri

Oh no Sue - thats rubbish have they tested your FSH and AMH levels? what dose are you on and what are you taking? seems very odd to have started you on all this without knowing up front how you might respond - for example they usually know if you'll be a poor responder or not by your FSH and AMH levels and also via an antral follicle scan before you down reg - remember i was told I didn't have many follicles and thought i;d be a poor responder but it all turned out good in the end

I think you need to ask them if they have done these tests and what the results are - no wonder you are in need of a hug how disappointing for you but hang in there - I am over on the Poor Responder thread and some people struggle to get one follicle, 2 can still do the job for you - I have a friend who only got 2 eggs only one fertilised and she is now 4 weeks pregnant from her first IVF so don't lose hope! - also in my first week of stimms he only saw about 5 follicles in the second week it had doubled


----------



## Wiggywoo

Oh Sue, I'm sorry to hear that it didn't go so well today. I hadn't realised that you were stimming already - not sure why but I do lose track sometimes    Like Zuri has said, have they increased or changed your meds at all?? How would you feel about going ahead with 2 follies, would you want to give it a go?? I too know of positive stories from those that don't respond well for whatever reason, it is quality over quantity. I'm not trying to tell you what to do, I honestly wouldn't know myself faced with the same situation, but was just wondering if you were going to be given a choice. It's probably all a bit much to be thinking about at the moment, have some cuddles with your DH tonight and be good to each other   

Kat, I hadn't realised that your AF arrives early, really hoping that you can get past tomorrow      Are you given any cyclogest or similar to support the lining of the uterus during the 2ww?    

Nicksy saw on ** that you have a new niece    Hope you're feeling ok and it's not too difficult for you


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

Zuri: Your weekend sounded fab and just what the doctor ordered

Sue: Sorry your scan was a bit pants. Its early days though isn't it, so I will   that more follies pop up

Wiggy: Try not to worry about the CM I always get it at least 3-4 days before ovulation so i'm sure it will be fine. When I was stimming I had it the whole time and was convinced I would ovulate early, I didn't though. When is the actual FET planned for?

Nicksy: Hope you had a fab birthday

Kat: Hope that the witch has stayed away and the spotting you had was implantation bleeding!

My DH took me away for the weekend which was fab and made the wait just that bit more bearable. Anyway I had my blood test yesterday and its bad news i'm afraid, my HCG had gone down to 4. I was not surprised as I felt different, I know this sounds lame but in hindsight I did feel different whilst briefly pg. The most dramatic symptoms for me were AF like pains, really indistinguishable from normal AF except they hurt much more at night and really veiny breasts. I'm trying to be positive and look on this cycle as a learning experience, I have never got this far before so thats got to be a good thing right?  

Anyway we have got our follow up tomorrow. I am keen to go again asap but I know I need to take some time out to rest and recuperate. 

Wiggy I hope you don't mind me asking but I noticed that you have had 2 IVFs so far, did you have anymore diagnostic tests after your failed cycles? The thing I find hardest to accept is not knowing why its not working!


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls, 

Sorry I have been absent for a few days   Thanks all for the birthday wishes - they really mean a lot to me  

Firstly I want to send a   huge hug to Harriet. I am so sorry sweetie about your news - this whole ride is just so ****ty isn't it? I am glad that you spent the weekend away though honey and I am hope that you continue to remain positive and ready to go again and get your BFP!!

Zuri - you sound much better honey - your weekend sounds fab! My hubby bought me The Killers tickets for my birthday so we are off to see them next week. I will let you know what they are like. I can't wait!!

Sue - sorry that your scan didn't go to plan. I am   that you get some more little follies and that they don't need to abondon this cycle for you hun!

Kat - how are things going? Praying for your BFP for you, I really am. 

Wiggy - hiya mate - I really hope that your scan goes ok today honey and that you haven't ovulated too early. Let us know how you have got on xx

Well I had a lovely birthday weekend - my niece was born on Sunday at 10.25pm (so just missed my birthday). She is absolutely beautiful and called Erin Nicole. I was fine seeing her, she is so so tiny and we want one now please 

Only a week now until I start on the tablets - it seems to have come round really quickly now. 

Much love to you all

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all  

Nicksy - Hi lovely I am so glad you had a good birthday weekend and your little niece sounds absolutely gorgeous.  Only one more week - 7 more sleeps until you start on your tables, not long now hun xx

Harriet - Lovely how are you today   let us know how your follow up app goes xxxx

Zuri - What an amazing weekend you lucky devil xx

Wiggy - How are you today lovely xxx

Sue - I am really     for more little follies for you lovely xx

And a BIG morning to everyone else.

Well on I know on the dreaded CD23!!!! and have to be honest a little nervous.  I do have slight lower tummy pains but I think its more nervous pains than AF pains.  I just   that this will be my turn, god I have waited long enough just like all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Züri

Hi Harriet lovely to hear from you and you sound really grounded by this whole experience which is good - and how lovely for your hubby to take you away. I know the feeling of just anting to get back to it and also was wondering about further tests to try and figure out why it didn't work, if this FET cycle doesn't work then I feel just going for another fresh cycle without some further investigation would just be pointless

Nicksy glad you had a lovely birthday and congrats on your new niece she looks adorable, saw the pic on **  i went to see The Killers a few years ago over here in a tiny venue and they were great, shame they are playing in a stadium this time, hate stadium gigs but still should be good - after Killers we have the Trail of the Dead in April 

Sue   how are you feeling today?

Hi Wiggy   

Well my happy day yesterday was short lived (knew it was too good to be true) feeling pants again today, had another pregnancy announcement last night and I am just sick of hearing about pregnant women (bar FF ones of course  ) it just feels like a punch to the stomach and sends my spiraling back down again - really hate myself for feeling this way it's so silly but can't help it - and I am also really starting to turn on friends, I am stroppy and sulky and silent with them, feel like I am slowly cutting everyone off as it's easier! another friend had her baby last week too and I have not heard from this friend since about Nov last year (too busy with her 1 year old and bump to phone! seems to be a reoccurring excuse these days) maybe I'm just not nice to be around so they are all avoiding me - Oh I dunno just feel like it's me against the normals these days - thank god for you guys!

XX


----------



## Züri

Oh Kat you posted while I posted, so hope this is 4th time lucky for you xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Zuri   I know that feeling only too well honey. Pregnancy announcements seem to be much worse for me than the actual births. It does feel like someone has punched you in the stomach. 

I will be perfectly honest with you - I have got absolutely all my hopes resting on this IVF working - if it doesn't God knows how I will feel.  Just come on here anytime you want for a good old moan or get me on **! 

xxx


----------



## Züri

Thanks Nicksy   

I had all my hopes on my IVF working, I still can't accept why it didn't it's just so frustrating - but funny I have zero hopes about the FET working I feel like I am just going through the motions getting it out of the way before i start another full round (when we can afford it)


----------



## Nicksy

Zuri - there are so many success stories for having a FET - keep positive honey - I know that it is very hard. Did I read that you had got a big job that would pay for half of another treatment? That is fantastic news honey. 

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Zuri - I also know that horrible feeling and it always seems to happen when something has gone wrong to me/us!  But Nicksy is right FET has lots of great success stories - hang on in there lovely xxx


----------



## Züri

Thanks Nicksy and Kat  

I think i am not so confident on the FET because of the freezing methods here - they were frozen before grading and before splitting into cells so have no idea the quality of them

** messaged you Nicksy re the job - decided prob not a good idea to say too much on here you just never know if my cleint may read it one day  thats serious paranoia i know but knowing my luck......


----------



## Nicksy

Zuri - I have just replied to you hun! 

Kat - any symptoms sweetie in this 2ww? God we need a BFP on this board very very soon xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi, can't be here too long   

Harriet, I'm so sorry hun, put you're right there are some positives you have gotten further than you have before and there is much to learn from this. I have had some investigative bloods taken and will have more if this FET doesn't work. I have the letter at home saying exactly what they are and will post with more info later.

Zuri, I know exactly what you mean, I didn't see one of my friends for the whole of her pregnancy as I just felt that she was really smug about it - she wasn't but because she fell pg really quickly I thought that she was   I didn't see or speak to another friend for a while because I felt like she was asking about tx all the time as if my life was some kind of soap opera to her. Looking back now I realise that some of my friends just can't do right for doing wrong in my eyes. If they ask it's not right and if they don't then they are ignoring me     I think that what you are feeling is very normal, and I always take news of any new pg's like a blow to the stomach too, as if they have done it on purpose. Goodness knows if I ever do have a baby and when I do need their help and support I'll have pushed them all away. 

Hi Nicksy, the photo of your niece is gorgeous


----------



## Züri

Wiggy you have just summed up exactly how I feel, people can;t do right for wrong I am just being awful to people at the moment, I think i just want an excuse to feel angry and grumpy at everyone so I just twist it in my head

God it really messes with your mind all this  

Lovely to hear from you tho wiggy, rubbish that you're FF time has been stomped on


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Nicksy - no, no real symptoms.  I have for the past hour felt lower shooting pain but not all the time, but that could be down to me running around like a 'blue **** fly'  lunch time


----------



## Wiggywoo

Right   Fairly lengthy post coming up with info for Harriet, and anyone else, about our follow-up and blood tests. Harriet is at the same clinic as me so I have mentioned the consultants by name for her benefit.

We had our first follow-up consultation with Raef Faris. He discussed various tests that we could have done but we decided to give another fresh cycle a go first and tweak the protocol drugs slightly before delving in and having too many tests. My thoughts were that the first time is a learning curve for everyone so perhaps it was too much to expect it to work.
I also got the impression from Raef that whilst he felt he should offer NK cell testing he didn't really believe in it. We had one regular cycle before undergoing another fresh ICSI, we had more in terms of number of eggs, and higher grade embies, but the same result. 

We then followed up with Dr Thum, I specifically asked for him so that we could discuss NK cell testing as that is his field of expertise and that he would be more in favour. 
He was very positive and as there is no specific reason as to why we haven't conceived he made me feel that it is a case of when rather than if. He showed us by way of a spider chart different things that could prevent implantation and a live birth and suggested how we could test for each of these potential issues. He also put Luck down which of course we have no control over   
In the end we did a number of blood tests, (checking thyroid function, antithyroid antibody, antiovarian antibody and thrombophilic screening) I had these taken at Lister whilst we were there and they all came back normal. I gather that had anything different come up treatment would be quite simple with aspirin or another drug hep.. something? 
We are going ahead with the FET as we agreed with Dr Thum and if that doesn't work then we will probably have more genetic / immunology testing before going ahead with a third fresh cycle: NK cell test, chromosomal study, cystic fibrosis and fragile X syndrome blood test, my dh would also have some of these also. The tests are expensive and we have to weigh up whether it is worth doing a third cycle without the tests and risk spending £5k + when there could be a reason that is stopping it from working, or, spending out to have the tests done when the results come back ok. Also, there is the possiblility of having a hysteroscopy as well, I didn't have my first one done at Lister so it may be more helpful if they did it.

So that's it in a nut shell, really hope it goes well at your follow-up tomorrow. I always leave the Lister feeling very positive that it will work and I hope that you leave feeling that way too


----------



## Wiggywoo

Another me post if that's ok   

Had a scan at lunch time today and they have just called back. I have to take my trigger shot tomorrow at 10pm, start cyclogest on Saturday    and FET will be next Wednesday afternoon!!!! My af will be due one week later so not sure if this means that the 2ww will be a 1ww in that case    Thought I would be feeling excited but feeling a little flat really, need to get my positivity back  

Zuri, thing is with me, on my clearer days I can see that I'm the problem with some of my friends as most of the time they mean well, but on those days when they have upset me (mostly unbeknown to them) I do tend to make it into something bigger in my mind    then I go into hiding for a while, don't see them and avoid their calls. How they put up with me I will never know  

Kat, so pleased that you have got this far today, take it easy for the rest of the day


----------



## Züri

wow Wiggy so FET next wed! all sounds confusing though, trigger shot as in a HCG(?) shot I thought that triggered ovulation 36 hours later? and yes it does seem odd if your preiod is then due a week after, this must be how it's done on a natural cycle?

I stop the pill on thurs then start gonal F low dose next Tuesday until the 19th then have a scan on the 19th then i assume FET sometime after the scan within a few days maybe?

xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Thanks so much for this info Wiggy. It has really helped. My follow up is with Alison Taylor do you think this is ok or would you hang out for Dr Thum? I must admit I didn't realise that they had different specialities. I was thinking along the same lines as you, by having some more tests done but not delving too deeply because as you mentioned the tests are really costly.  Its hard to know what the best thing to do is!

Just one more question when you said you only had one cycle off do you mean that you started the pill on your next natural period after your BFN period? If you know what I mean?!  

Great news about FET next week, I know what you mean about feeling flat I did too after the ET but don't worry you have one lovely blast and success rates are great for blasts. I pray you won't need a third fresh cycle


----------



## Wiggywoo

Harriet, I'm sure that you will be fine with Alison Taylor, I only asked for Dr Thum on the second follow up because I knew that he had been involved with a lot of the research on immune issues. Besides that I'm not sure if any of them are specialists in any other areas.

I got my first bfn in July 08, had a regular cycle and started taking the ocp again in Aug 08, with EC at the end of Sept. At the time I wanted to get back on and try again, but by the end of it, back-to-back cycles (well almost) were really beginning to take it's toll on me, emotionally physically and mentally, with hindsight I probably should have left it a little longer. For the first tx I didn't really feel the affects of the drugs too much but I certainly did by the second time, I think that there was probably a build up effect. But, I did get more eggs, not sure if this is related or not.

I'm sure that you will get good advice tomorrow. Oh, the other thing that we decided is that if we have to have another fresh cycle we will insist on going to blast regardless of the situation at day 3. On the second time we had 2 embies trf'd on day 3 and 2 remaining embies were cultured in the lab to blast stage. They both made it with one being high enough quality for freezing. Of course we don't know if the 2 that were put back achieved blast or not, which is why we said we would take the risk next time.

Zuri, I think that I take the trigger shot to trick my body into thinking that something is happening so that it thickens up my lining - this doesn't sound right, but I know what I mean   My embie was frozen on day 6 so they transfer it on day 6 after ovulation so that it is put back on the right day. So that's why I think that it will only be 1ww. 

We're going to London on Tuesday night, just hoping that the embie survives the thaw, will be gutting to go all that way and come back with out it going ahead.    Ahhhh, must stop thinking about the things that can wrong and concentrate on what will go right!


----------



## Züri

Wiggy can;t believe it's now all happening so fast - do you have an estimated test date?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Zuri – I asked DH (as I lose track of these things), he said they checked my FSH levels and they came back normal.  I hope there is still hope for me.  I am feeling a bit better today, but not feeling positive - getting nervous about Thursday.  Before I started IVF I asked them if there was any other investigations they could do to see why my IUI’s didn’t work, but they just said that there wasn’t.  Sorry you are going through a bad patch at the moment.  I agree with Nicksy, the pregnancy announcements are worse than the birth ones, not sure why.  I don’t think people realise what an effect it has on us.  Sending you lots and lots of hugs.  You know where we are if you need a rant - ok?

Wiggy – I asked them if I should increase the meds, but they said no.  I don’t think I have a choice, if there are 2 then it is worth a go, whatever happens this will count as a round of treatment, so I don’t gain or lose anything by not going for it.  Excellent news about your FET going ahead on Wednesday!!!  I am so chuffed for you.  It will work.  It will work.  I have no doubt.  We need get some wonderful news on this thread and hopefully more wonderful news will follow!

Harriet – sending you the hugest hugs.  I wish that the result had been different for you.  I am glad your DH took you away, did you go anywhere nice?

Nicksy – I saw the photo of your niece, she looks adorable.  I will have absolutely everything humanly possible crossed that your treatment works.  

Kat – saying an extra prayer for you.

Sue


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hello to all, 

sorry not got time for much just wanted to let you all know had dr scan yesterday and although they found a cyst on right Ovary they are allowing me to continue and start stimms on thursday. 

well gotta go need to carry on we're wall papering  

Twinkle


----------



## Wraakgodin

Excellent news!  Good luck Twinkle!

Sue


----------



## zoie

hiya all soz not been around much just my com has messed up so using sisters lol
wanted to let you know i got a naturall bfp while d/r!! nice levels aswell at 2500 and having scan and another blood test on thurday to make sure its doubling xx

spooks hope you ok hun xxx
goodluck to you all


----------



## Wiggywoo

Zoie, OMG, well I wasn't expecting that     That is the most fantastic news ever, so pleased for you hun    
Can't believe that you have waited so long to start tx, and now that you have you have a natural bfp!!!
Still shocked and speechless in the best way possible


----------



## Züri

Wow Zoie!!!!!! that's fantastic! do you think the d/regging drugs do something to help conceive? thats just bokers but a good bonkers 

xx


----------



## zoie

thanks girls xxx
i was deff shocked myself lol

i was pregs before the d/r drugs so dont think it could have been them lol im just lucky its stayed even knowing the drugs where going in!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  Congrats Zoie!!!!  I am so happy for you!  

Sue


----------



## Wiggywoo

Morning lovely ladies   

Kat, how are you going hun?

Nicksy, Zuri, Twinkle, Zoie, Sue, hope all good with you.

Must not forget to do my injection tonight at 10pm. It's the sort of thing I think about all day and then forget it when the time comes


----------



## Kathryne

Hi ladlies  

Wiggywoo - Hi hun, I am not too bad thanks had stomach cramps in the middle of the night and thought AF was on her way but no sign yet!  If the wicked witch has not arrived by Friday I will do a HPT Friday evening.  How are you? xx

Sue - Hi lovely how are you today xx

Zoie - OMG massive congratulations lovely    you must be over the moon xx

Zuri - Hi lovely how are you feeling today xx

Twinkle - Great news about starting the stimms on Thursday xx

Harriet - How are you today lovely xxx  ^hug me^

And hi to everyone else hope you are all OK

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Züri

Morning everyone  

Kat when are you due on? it's great news that you got past day 23!  

Still in shock over Zoie's news - what a fantastic story, i suppose its like people say that once you stop trying (i,e starting treatment) it can happen! although not for me as i aint got any tubes  

Morning wiggy    

Morning Sue - how are you getitng on? is it your scan today? good luck and I hope there are more follies showing this time  

Nicksy  

Hi Twinkle hope the jabs are going well x

Not much to report from me, had a horrid morning, had a bit of an email to do with my oldest friend (we were ech others bridesmaids) but she has been crap re support as she has her perfect life with her 2 perfect kids - finally mailed me last night and said she wanted to come over and visit, I replied saying we are not having visitors at the mo because things are up in the air with us and we are also going through a really sh!t time - she never replied to ask what was wrong or why things were sh!t she just got all defensive about me cutting off my friends! she knew we were doing IVF in the new year but i haven't spoke to her since Nov so she doesn't know we have done it and its failed and all she can do is take offence to me not wanting her and her husband to visit - grrrrr I was soooooooooo upset and angry last night   I don't want to tell her about our treatment as i don't think she really cares but I feel p!ssed off at having to explain myself why we don't want visitors surely it should be obvious! grrrrr 

deep breath......

So yeah there's my whinge for the day

I am finding it really hard at the moment to be in touch with any friends because I am just so bloomin jealous of what they have and then they start going on about how hard it is to find time to do things and to call and email because of the kids...   

right thats enough whineing from me  

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Zuri - I completely know how you feel, probably like everyone else on the thread does, and it doesn't make it any better when you are unable to talk to close friends.  I have given up telling people when we are going through treatment.  The way I look at it is the less people I tell when it happens the less I have to tell when it fails  .  In answer to your question lovely AF is due anytime (of course I hope she doesn't!)  when i have a normal cycle I don't have treatment my cycle is usually 28 days but having treatment it has gone down to as little as 19 days  

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning all!

I think the drugs are messing with my sleep pattern, I felt so tired I fell asleep before the end of Eggheads last night, hence me being awake now!

Wiggy, did you remember your injection?

Kat, oooooooh – good luck!  Doing anti-AF dance for you!  Will have everything possible crossed.  

Zuri hun – sending you lots and lots of hugs.  Something that I realised a while ago is that no ones life is perfect.  Your “friend” may seem to have the perfect life and perfect kids, but perhaps there is something in her life that makes it less than perfect, something that she would want to change.  The fact that she is portraying her life as perfect makes me think that there is something.  For us it is infertility, for someone else it could be something totally different.  Those people who are happy and secure in their life and with who they are don’t need to put on the front.  Sorry, but her behaviour is totally insensitive, if a friend tells you that she can’t have visitors because she is going through a tough time, the minimum I would expect is for her to e-mail back and ask what is wrong.  No, you shouldn’t have to explain yourself.  Apologies if I have spoken out of turn or been too blunt here.  You know that you can always whinge here - we will always be around to offer your a listening ear and a huge hug.

My hospital appointment is tomorrow lunch time.  DH keeps telling me it is going to be ok - which doesn't comfort me in the slightest and just makes me want to thump him!  

Hope everyone else is ok - off to try to get some more sleep!

Love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Züri

Good luck today Sue will be rooting for you xxx

and thanks for your words you are not speaking out of turn 
x


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies  

Oh well our IUI failed AGAIN!!!!!  will know at 1.30pm today whats happening on the IVF front.  I have to be honest I really thought this one might work.....how stupid am I  

Lots of love  kat xx


----------



## Züri

So so so sorry Kat and you are not stupid, we all feel like that with all treatment

I hope you get a good answer re IVF and don;t have to wait too long

Morning Nicksy, Wiggy, Harriet, Zoie, Twinkle, Sue, and everyone else

I'm a busy bee again today so can;t top

x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Harriet, I’m so very sorry,    you’re not silly for thinking that it might have worked, I would have been getting my hopes up in your situation it’s only natural. I hope that the appointment goes well this afternoon and that you leave with a new plan of action and feeling very positive about your next steps.

Zuri, I’m inclined to agree with what Sue was saying, sometimes we look at people and think that their lives must be perfect because the bit of our lives that we’re not happy with appears to be ok in theirs, when in fact if we dug deeper we’d probably find other things that they are not happy about that we hadn’t noticed or been made aware of. The one thing that I have learned from my family and friends that have children is that it is very tough and your former life does become unrecognisable so whilst they might seem to have it all, deep down they might be struggling. (I think that you're probably aware of all of this so hope that I'm not coming across as patronising.) You have sent plenty of signals to your friend that you need some space and that now isn’t a good time so they should respect this. Hope that you’re feeling a bit brighter today, not long now til the Killers!!!!! 

Sue, hoping the apt goes well today let us know how you get on.

Hi Nicksy, are you ok? Busy at work?

Well I did my trigger shot last night, made DH watch so that he could at least appreciate what we have to do! Booked the cat into the cattery and am going to book my flights today. I’m out with friends this afternoon, there will be 2 2yr olds and a 1 yr old, I will be the only childless person, but not for long, this time next week I will be PUPO!


----------



## Nicksy

Good morning girls, 

Sorry I was in London all day yesterday so I will now do my personals and catch up with you all  

Kat - I am so very sorry that your last IUI didn't work sweetie, I really was routing for you like I do for all my oldie friends on here. You are not stupid at all. I think that I might be pregnant by some amazing miracle every month, never mind when I am actually going through tx. Anyway, I hope that you and your DH are both ok. 

Wiggy - I can't beleive that you have taken your trigger shot already - oh my god, how exciting. I am keeping absolutely everything crossed for you honey, I really am. Enjoy your afternoon.

Zuri - I am sorry about the sh1tty email you got from your friend   I am a bit like you, I think everyone has got a perfect life apart from us but I suppose if you were to delve deeper then you would find their problems. Anyway, always here for you honey  

Zoie- Big congratulations on your BFP - what an amazing surprise - really pleased for you. 

Sue - I am keeping everything crossed that your appt goes ok today honey and that you can carry on with this cycle of treatment.  

Well nothing really new to report from me. It is a beautiful sunny day here at the moment - not sure how long that will last. DH has started on his smoothies to get his little swimmers all ready   Only a few days to go now before we start. woohoo!! 

Much love to all of you 
xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

Kat: So sorry hun, you are not at all stupid, as Nicksy said none of us ever lose hope for a natural BFP. Good luck this pm

Wiggy: As much as I loved your hugs hun I cannot accept them as I think they were really for Kat  

Great news that you have done your trigger. Such as shame I am not cycling at the mo as we could have met for a cuppa. I also have a cat, who is my substitute baby

Zoie: Great news about your natural BFP, you got what we all dream of!

Sue: Hi hun hope your appt goes well

Zuri: I'm totally with you on the friends thing. Its incredibly hard when all your mates have babies, its like you have nothing in common anymore

Well I had my follow up yesterday. It went ok. Apparently we have to be positive that it got as far as implantation, I am trying. The doc thinks that maybe there is something wrong genetically as our embies were a bit slow and rubbish (my words not hers) so we are having some additional tests before throwing ourselves into a second round at end of April. TBH i'd rather start now but I know I have to let myself recover a bit (both mentally and physically)

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Kathryne

thanks Harriet and Nicksy I will let you know what the hospital says later


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Harriet - lovely to hear from you honey. I am glad that your appt went well and the end of April is really not long to wait at all for your next go. What kind of tests are they going to do for you? 

Hope you are ok sweetie
xx


----------



## Züri

Harriet - your follow up sounds promising - it could be goot to have the tests because as you say your embies implanted! which is good news, just awful to say but maybe they mis carried because they just weren't right this time - its natures way as cruel as it is - but think its positive they'll do some tests. Great that you cna start back in April though, not long to go

Wiggy - Woo Hoo its all systems go! when will you have the FET?

Hi Nicksy - were you in London on business or pleasure? so have you got a start date now?

Sue - again lots of luck for your scan today xx

You are all right of course about other peoples problems but I am blinkered and think well you have kids what more can be wrong  hehehe I know i know I am wrong and I am sure if I ever have kids i'll find more things to worry about and be envious of other about! but yes I do feel like I no longer have anything in common with any of my friends and am slowly becoming more distant - its terrible

I think what upset me about this particular friend though was the fact she just whinged because i didn;t want her to come over like it wsa a personal attack on her and she didn;t once consider my feelings and what we are going through, she didn;t even bloomin ask! it wsa the selfishness of it the whineing of 'awwww we really wanted to come over and see you i think you shouldn;t be cutting your friends off blah blah blha ' 

As you can see I am not over it!!! hehe     

xx


----------



## Nicksy

Zuri - I wouldn't be bloomin over it either. 

We were in London on Business - just waiting to hear back from a few people but we are hoping that it might bring good news  

I start on the tablets on the 10th March - which just so happens to be the day that we go to see The Killers   Never mind, I can't moan I have been waiting that long


----------



## Züri

what tablets are you taking Nicksy and what for? are they down regging? we see the killers on the 18th day before my scan

on the 13th were off to an 80's night at the same venue with Rick Astley, Kid Creole & Coconuts, Nik Kershaw, T'Pau, Cutting Crew, Paul Young - culture club were supposed to be there!

not sure what it will be like, Hubby was keen to go so there's a group of us should be funny as long as they don;t make me dress up!


----------



## Wiggywoo

Doh, I'm so stupid    Kat, I'm so sorry the message I send earlier to Harriet was intended for you    My words still stand, I am sorry about the outcome and I do hope that it goes well this afternoon   

Got to get on with some work if I want to leave on time, see you all later!


----------



## Kathryne

No worries wiggywoo xxx

Zuri - I got a similar friend, and I know it sounds awful but it really doesnt matter what she says to me at the moment, it gets on my nerves!!! all she keeps on about is things which are happening to her and how wonderful life is and sometimes I just feel like says "Well good for you!" - how horrible do I sound?  So I have come to the conculsion its easier for me just to keep my distance rather than upsetting her.

Nicksy - Good news about starting your tablet on the 10th, shame its the same night as your concert but I am sure you will be OK   

Harriet - Great news about your appt roll on April lovely xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Awwww Kat hun.  I am so sorry to hear that.  I am sending you the hugest hug.  I wish I could do something, these things just aren’t fair.  It is only natural you would get your hopes up, you aren’t stupid, don’t even think that.  Your friend going on about how wonderful her life is – who is she trying to convince, you or herself?!

Wiggy – gooooood luck!  How did the trigger shot go?  Mine always makes my stomach itch!  You are right, you won’t be childless for long!

Nicksy – will have everything crossed for you!

Harriet – sometimes the medical people know best!  If they think there is something wrong then it is better that they do more investigations and find out what (if anything) is wrong before you do another cycle.  If they do the tests and there is nothing wrong then at least that will put your mind at rest.

Zuri – you are totally right, the fact that you are going through a difficult time and not up to seeing visitors shouldn’t turn into her having a go at you.  That isn’t what friendship is about.  I think unless you go though something similar to what we are all going through then you can’t really understand how things affect us.

Thank you to absolutely everyone here for all your love, support and hugs, it is times like this when I realise how absolutely amazing this site is and everyone on it.  My news – well, a bit furious actually!  I saw the other consultant (the nicer one who is gentler with the old scan thingie!)  and she was a bit concerned with what the other consultant said to me, that the treatment might be abandoned.  In her opinion, 2 is a perfectly ok number to go ahead with treatment (the old saying that it only takes one) and if she had seen us the other day she wouldn’t have even mentioned the question of cancelling.  She said we could switch to IUI if we wanted, but it is a totally personal decision that we have to make, and they will support us with whatever we decide, but she can’t see a problem with going ahead with IVF.  Now to the measurements - it is now (have to think about it, I think) day 11 after my first injection of 250 Puregon, and I have a lining of 7.2mm, follie 1 is 15.6 x 15.9, follie 2 is 13 x 13.4, follie 3 is 10.2 x 9.5 and little follie 4 is 9.1 x 9.4!!!!  I have scans of them all!  I went for a blood test for my oestradiol and progesterone levels and I have to go back on Saturday to have another scan and those two tests again.  We will start doing 2 injections per evening, the puregon and another one that stops me ovulating so the little follies stay put – and all systems go for next week!  I really like this consultant, she is always friendly, joking, trying to get us to think positively, taking time to listen to us, put any fears at rest, takes into account my feelings and comfort when she is giving me the scan.  I am always glad when she comes to get us out of the waiting room!  The other one has really made my blood boil for making me worry like that.

Thanks again everyone

Sue


----------



## Nicksy

Great news Sue - really pleased that all ok with the scan and a big   to the other consultant - honestly, what was she trying to do to you??

Zuri - sorry hun, I didn't reply to your question. The tablets are to regulate my period or something. I will have a bleed around 16 days after taking them and then I start stims so I suppose they are for D/R. 

Nic
xxx


----------



## Züri

Sue so glad you had a better experience today and those 4 follies are sounding good, maybe they should have put you on a higher dose to begin with and 'IF' you have to go again (which you wont because this one will work!!) then maybe ask about a higher dose

xx


----------



## Züri

Nicksy never heard of anyone taking tablets to regulate period apart from the pill? are you sure you are not taking the pill? are they daily tablets? after i stopped the pill i came on after about 3 days and had an injection the day after stopping the pill which was to down reg but others on here i have read either sniff daily or inject daily although mine was just the one injection - but tablets to regulate your period is a new one to me unless its the pill - odd how its all so different    x


----------



## Nicksy

Zuri - The tablets are norethisterone (a progesterone). You take it to time your next period so that the jabs/ec/et can all take place on certain days the next month. I had never heard of doing it this way either and I am not sure now if I also would need to sniff/inject alongside. Hey ho, I suppose that I will find out next week. It is weird how everyone does it so differently - no wonder the success rates differ so much too!


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hello to all.

Sorry not sure where you all are with your treatments not been on in a few days been really busy.

well ive started my stimming tonight got myself all prepared to do both injections DH had work again   thought id start with the usual dr injection all was going fine until i took the needle out and it started to heavily bleed, got myself in a right tiz to do the next one couldnt stop shaking, well thank goodness the next one was easier

Take care all

Twinkle


----------



## Wiggywoo

Sue I'm so pleased that you had better news today    Can't believe that the other consultant made you worry so unnecessarily but at least it was unnecessarily, if you know what I mean. Fingers crossed you won't see her again and that you will just see the nice one. Keep us posted on Saturday how you get on, any idea's when EC might be?

Nicksy I've heard of norethisterone mentioned on FF before but never really knew what it was, just presumed it was the name of a pill, I suppose it acts in a similar way - in this case anyway. I can't believe that it is next week that you start    That came around quickly!

Hi Zuri, twinkle, Zoie and everyone else.

Just got back from yoga and had day old beef and ale stew with dumplings for tea - OMG it was sooo delish - why do they always taste better the next day    
Trigger shot was fine last night, and work have told me today that they are giving me an extra day off next week for tx!!! I just happened to mention that I was going fly to London on Tuesday night because I don't like getting there all rushed and stressed and my boss just called me at home and told me that they're letting me have Tuesday off aswell and it's not even out of my holiday entitlement. Pretty pleased with that, so going to have a lie in Tuesday morning and get a mid-day flight, DH will already be in London so will meet him when he finishes work and hopefully we'll watch a film or something to take our mind off things.

Night all  

Twinkle just saw your post, hope the bleedings stopped and you're ok. If you're unsure call the nurses in the morning to double check things


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi Wiggywoo

Thanks i rushed around for a tissue never nothing about when you need it   it has stopped now but thigh feels sore and bruised decided to do the stimming injection on other leg think ill give that thigh a rest 

That was nice of your boss have you got to fly far, wishing you lots of luck

Twinkle


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Twinkle that happened to me too, think i must have caught a small vein cause i had a massive bruise afterwards.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Nicksy – I think they were playing bad consultant, good consultant!  I have never heard of those tablets either, I hope it improves your chances!

Zuri – yes, I had already decided to ask them for a higher dose next time (of course I need a next time, I want more than one child!)

Twinkle hun – sending you a hug, how stressful and scary for you.  Are you ok now?

Wiggy – yes, I hope I get the nice one on Saturday!  I always feel disappointed when I have the other one because there is so much difference between the two.  It is great that your work are being so supportive.  I am sure it will help your success rate because you won't have that rush, it will be less stressful.  I am anticipating trouble from my boss as my colleague is off next week and I will need 2 days off for treatment!  

The second injection (the one to stop me ovulating) was a bit painful but I am ok now.  Just waiting for Saturday!

Sue


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies - thank crunchie its Friday  

Sue - Great news about your scan and fab news on your follies, tell that nasty consultant if she upsets you again I'll send the boyz round    .  All the very best lovely xx

Hi to everyone hope you are all OK

The hospital rang me back last night and I we have our IVF appointment on the 18th so not too long to wait.

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Nicksy

Morning lovely ladies, I have just been to M&S for some food for the weekend as a special treat!! yum yum

Kat - wow, your IVF appt is not long away at all is it? have they given you an indication of when you might be able to start?

Twinkle - what a nightmare bleeding like that - hope you are ok today 

Zuri - hi hun, how are you - have you heard anymore from your friend?

Harriet - hi hun, hope you are feeling ok today.

Sue - let us know how you get on at your scan.

Wiggy - fab news that your work are letting you have another day off - thats really good of them and it will stop you stressing which is only a good thing. Can't believe that the FET has come around so quickly for you hun xx

Have I missed anyone?? Hope not, I hate it when I miss someone out 

Well its another gorgeous day here today but very cold. Does anyone listen to Radio 1 - it was quite emotional this morning as the red nose Kilamanjaro climbers were all getting messages from home  God I'm sooo wet sometimes!! haha


----------



## Wiggywoo

Oh Kat, don’t get me started on the Red Nose climb!! Each day I am in tears whenever they come on the radio. I am real softy when it comes to things like that and I know that when it is Comic Relief day I will just spend the whole evening in tears on the sofa. DH is dreading it because last time it was on, two years ago, I decided that we had to do something so whilst it was on I was on the lap top looking up charity treks and six months later we were trekking in Iceland amid stormy weather with nothing but a small 2-man tent to sleep in that night! We were part of a group of 20 and had a great time but it was difficult, emotionally and physically and the weather certainly didn’t help so I know exactly what the climbers mean when I hear them talking. Would love to do another trek or similar but right now hoping that I won’t be able to !!!!

DH's birthday tomorrow so I am cooking dinner for us and 6 friends, have to get started on the tiramisu later!


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi hope your all having a good weekend

Well ive recovered for my injection bleed top of thigh is a nice colour of blue and purple   DH wonders if i have a bad batch of needles as this last few days each one seems to struggle going in and leaves a bruise. Well DH is working all night so im sat here bored with only the tv and internet for company   

Well im on day 24 of dr and day 3 of stimms scan booked for tuesday 

How are you all doing with treatment?

Take care speak to you all soon

Twinkle


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning all!

Well, I had a scan yesterday.  We have now 3 that are viable, the 4th one just isn’t doing anything.  I had the trigger injection last night and EC tomorrow morning!  We have to be there at 7am!  I am very nervous, this is the first operation I have ever had (except from teeth extraction!).  I am just a wuss!  We did have the nice consultant, so that was good – she was really enthusiastic about the treatment, so that makes me feel better (trying not to think of the success percentages!)

Kat – 18th will be here before you know it!

Nicksy – it was lovely weather here as well.  I haven’t even heard of the climb, really out of touch over here!

Wiggy – hope DH had a lovely birthday – belated happy birthday wishes to him!

Twinkle – sending you lots of hugs, sorry to hear that you have had trouble with the needles.  I can’t believe you are bored with TV and Internet!  You need to get on ********!  

Sue


----------



## Züri

Good luck tomorrow Sue, seriously the egg collection is nothing at all to worry about, it such a fast quick simple procedure, over before you know it and no pain - dentist is much worse! so is a smear!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Zuri!

I was fine until the woman mentioned about putting a drip in my arm!  Since then I have started to panic a bit!  

The procedure is that once I have had the EC then I will be put in a room to recover while DH drives with the precious cargo to another hospital an hour and a quarter away where he will hand them in as well as providing his own sample.  Then he will drive back and pick me up.  They will probably do the insemination on Thursday (at the hospital where he dropped the eggs off at).

I have just e-mailed work with a list of things to do! 

Sue


----------



## Züri

Hi Sue

Yes I had a drip its nothing to worry about the drip is for the sedative or GA to go in, its the best part!! I had 3 ops last year and then EC this year and I loved coming round from the GA it was bliss, seriously do not worry there is nothing to worry about


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi Wraakgodin

I had a real lazy day yesterday and had been on internet and watched tv most of the day so by the evening was fed up with it, i am on ********, sending you lots of positive thoughts for your EC i know what you mean about first operation when i had my first one i cried all the way to the theatre for it to get cancelled when i got there  

Will be thinking of you in the morning

Hello Zuri - How are you doing?

Twinkle


----------



## Clomidia

Hi Ladies 

I didn't realise this thread was here and I know so many of you on here - Kat, Zuri, Twinkle, Nicksy... so good to see you guys   , but so sorry you haven't got those elusive bfps yet. Hope you don't mind me dropping in?!  Sending you - and all you other ladies! - lots of positive thinking ....       

I'm currently on the pill; start d-r on Weds with possible EC on 6 April if all goes well. My fsh is a horrible and surprising 11.7 - eek! - so we are already struggling at the first step I feel! But we are just trying to keep positive and hope that it doesn't affect this cycle too much... 

Wraakgodin, best of luck for ec tomorrow...


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls, 

Hope you are all ok!

Clomidia -   how lovely to 'see you' on this thread. Wow, it seems ages since we last spoke. It sounds like your cycle is going to be the same as mine. I have got EC provisionally booked for the 6th April too. So glad that you found us!

Sue - Good luck for EC today - you will be absolutely fine!   Can't wait for you to let us know how you got on. 

Zuri - Hi hun, did you have a good weekend? 

Wiggy - Not long now honey - I bet you are sooo excited  

Hi to Harriet, Kat, Twinkle and anyone I have missed  

Well I have had another wobbly weekend - I don't know what the hell is wrong with me at all. I cried last night going to sleep. DH bless him doesn't really know what to say. I have got so many things in my head like I haven't prepared enough (I read on FF that some girls have been taking vitamins and not doing this and not dong that). I haven't prepared at all   Then I keep thinking about failure - what will I do if it doesn't work. Then I start thinking that I feel like I am going through it alone and that DH doesn't really understand and he isn't as bothered as me (he already has a DS). He says that I need to think positively and that I also need to think of it as long term - if this one doesn't work then we will move on to the next one. 

I think the problem is that I have waited so long and now it is here I don't want it to be in a very weird way. It just seems a massive big jump from IUI. 

Sorry for rambling and sorry for the me post too!


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

Nicksy: I completly understand hun, I have been up and down since the chem pg was confirmed, although its only 1 week ago it feels like a lifetime. All I can say is this process is really hard and if it fails it is heartbreaking BUT you do get over it. I really got myself in a state over what ifs and really the worst happened and i'm still alive. I think the brain has an amazing capacity to switch off because I am already looking forward to starting cycle number 2. I hope this helps sorry if I am rambling!

Clomidia: Nice (sort of if you know what I mean!) to see you here. EC for 6th April  - wow thats not long at all. I also have a high FSH, it fluccuates between 11 and 14 and I got 10  eggs. Have you had your AMH measured this sometimes gives you a more accurate reading

Twinkle: Hi how are you today?

Sue: Hope that your EC is going well and you are having a lovely snooze as I type this

Wiggy: Hi

Zuri: Hi hun, when is your FET?


----------



## Züri

Awww Nicks big hugs know how you feel - I think we all go through the same and don;t worry about vits and all that stuff, i got a bit bogged down with it all panicking about caffeine and stuff when I read that a lot of women had touched a drop of caffeine or alcohol for years! i was still having the odd coffee through my treatment, I don't drink a lot - at most one a day but then I felt guilty but my doc said no more than 3 coffees a day - i think to be honest we all get a bit OTT with it all, millions of women are falling pregnant whilst drinking alcohol, drinking caffeine, eating junk, doing drugs! i really don;t think it necessary to put ourselves through all this stress of limiting things - I honestly think if your body doesn't accept an embryo in IVF its not because you didn't take some vits or drink too much caffeine, its typical scare mongering and the UK is turning in the states and its wrong! it makes my blood boil! they are so laid back over here and my doc says to carry on as normal and to lead as normal a life as possible because thats a better environment, he said 3 cups of coffee a day should be fine and one good glass of wine a day would be fine!! i think docs in the states and UK would splutter at that, I do think its gone over board with the scaremongering over there - my advice is to do just do what you normally do but cut back a little - re vits, I was prescribed Elevit which are pre natal vits and had to start taking them when i down regged so hadn;t been taking anything up until then so go and get some pre natal care vits or something pregnacare are a bit like what I have been taking or maybe see if you can get elevit in the UK and just start taking them now - but i wasn't told to take them months before, I was bad also and didn't take folic acid! 

deep breath and steps off soap box  but hope you get what I mean, please don't scare monger yourself, you'll just put yourself under more stress and pressure - you are doing everything right xxx

Clomidia - lovely to see you on here, but sorry you have had to come on here at all! wishing you lots of luck with this cycle   

Sue - lots of luck with EC today! thinking of you and enjoy the sedation 

Morning WiggyWoo how are you today? so you are flying off tomorrow? and is FET on Wednesday? so exciting, can;t believe its actually come round so quick!

Hi Twinkle, hope your leg is better that sounds ouch! i never had to jab in leg just tummy and never had any dramas! sounds horrid tho hope you're OK

Hi Harriet how are you doing - I hope you are feeling a bit better after the disappointment lots of    to you x

Morning Kat xxx

Well I had an active weekend of skiing! went on saturday and had a mare of a day, did a long run that i did last saturday and loved but this saturday it was hell, snow was un groomed so it was like skiing off piste and they had cordoned half the piste off for a slalom race so it was hard work as so narrow and I'm not a great skier, i ended up losing control at the bottom going through some deep powder and wiping out in style, skid along the snow on my face and both skies got lost under the deep snow! funny now but not then  anyway woke up yesterday aching all over form the fall but stupidly decided the best thing to do was go back out and ski again so we went to a new place with just one lift (a small village ski lift) the hill was big long and steep and i thought jeepers I can not do this, anyway went up and came down in a thigh trembling snow plough down the steepest bit in the middle and said right I am going home and never skiing again, i was terrified, anyway hubby coaxed me up again and got me to follow his route which was easier and it got better and did six runs in the end and got better and better, I just wish I could over come my fear on the steep bits! but i feel good for being out even if i can hardly move!

Start my jabs this wednesday but have to do the first two on own this time as hubby is off to the palace to see his mum awarded an MBE! so he's flying to London Wed and coming back Fri, not scared of injections just not sure if I can give myself one! eek! ah well cross that bridge when I come to it

Right I had better get some work done now after all this blabbing
xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Thanks Zuri and Harriet   I know that I come on here and rant sometimes but it is honestly the only place where others know how you feel. 

You two have already been through so much and yet you are supporting me   

Zuri - the skiing sounds fab - I have only been once and I must admit I found it really hard going but I did enjoy it and would love to go again. I think you are right about the bloody scare mongering - it gets on your nerves. I know its awful but sometimes coming on here and listening to others saying what they are doing and what they are not doing makes me feel embarassed that I should be doing more. My belief is that we are all already having to put up with IF, why the hell do we have to then make our lives so miserable that we daren't do anything for fear of treatment failing. Don't get me wrong from today I will be a good girl  

Harriet -hey honey. I am so glad that you are looking forward to cycle 2 - did you have a good weekend?


----------



## Clomidia

Hi all 

Nicksy, hugs for you hun ^hugme I think we all know how you feel. It is over-whelming at times. I was beating myself up about not doing this, and doing that etc etc and then thought oh God, feck it, I'll just do the best I can do. If I try my best then I know I won't have let myself down, and I won't be giving myself hell to achieve something impossible either    In my case, I'm trying to eat well, exercise more, and am doing acupuncture which is really helping with my stress levels. I take a multi-vitamin and try to get my 5-a day. I cut out diet coke for a few days and then thought, oh to hell with it, I don't drink tea or coffee so the odd diet coke won't kill me! And it won't! If this fails it's not going to be because I had a few diet cokes now, is it?    Having said that, I LOVE my wine but I've cut it out completely, and I'm feeling great about it! On the weekend I had one and a half glasses of champers and it was absolutely lovely. And such a treat! With all we''re going through, we should be allowed the odd pampering now and then! 

Be good to yourself, you'll get there. (And it's GREAT to have a cycle buddy - roll on 6 April for both of us!!) 

Zuri, the skiing sounds amazing! You're so brave!! Are you starting stimming this week then? Wishing you loads and loads of luck! And get you, a mum-in-law with an MBE!! wowee!  

Harriet, I'm so sorry about your chem pg    Thinking of you and your dh. I had a chem pg on our 2nd iui and it really threw me at the time. I felt like a fraud for missing something that was so short-lived, but also heart-broken at the ... missed opportunity is what I felt it was more than anything else I guess. Thanks for the tip re testing AMH, they haven't mentioned it yet! I've had an antral follie count, which was 12, they said that was ok (not great, but ok!), so I may ask for more bloods if I don't respond well this time round. 10 eggs sounds ideal!! Did you have anything to freeze? 

Start sniffing Weds... drugs arrive tomorrow... count-down begins... 6 April seems AGES away


----------



## Wraakgodin

Nicksy hun, I know what you mean, it does feel scary to go from IUI to IVF but you will be ok.  I asked the consultant what I can do to improve my chances, they didn’t say what I should or shouldn’t eat, the do’s and don’t’s, they told me to relax, try not to get stressed and positive thinking.  That was the most important thing, to keep the goal and keep thinking that it will work.  I have just been taking a pre-pregnancy vitamin, the rest of my life I am carrying on as normal.  It will work for you, just as it will work for me!  Men deal with these things differently than women, perhaps he just isn’t showing his feelings as much as you are.  But you will never be alone as long as you have us.  I know it isn’t the same, but we are here whenever you need us xxx

Harriet – it was over while you were typing that, I was lying on the recovery bed reading a book!  I did have a snooze for an hour and a half afterwards.

Zuri – oooooh – I know what you mean about the sedation!  Hope you feel better today after your mishaps in the snow.

Well, I am curled up on the sofa at home under a soft blankie.  It wasn’t too painful at all, I feel a bit of discomfort and a bit shaky on my feet, but apart from that it was absolutely nothing to worry about!  They found it difficult to find a vain, and once they started the drugs I soon started to feel spaced out!  I managed to stay awake while they gave my insides a wash, put the scan thingie in with the needle attached to it, but I can’t remember the actual retrieval – apparently I was well and truly out of it!  According to DH I forgot to breathe a few times – that sounded slightly scary when he told me that!  They put a thingie on my finger that measured the amount of oxygen in my blood and a couple of times it went right down, DH gave me a dig me in the ribs to get me breathing again, and the line went right back up to normal again.  I said it was a good thing that we didn’t have an argument the night before or he may have had second thoughts about reviving me!

Apparently the consultant said I looked cute while I was spaced out!  (that was my normal friendly consultant, I was glad she did it!).  I so know what you mean Zuri!  

They got 4 follies but when DH went to the other hospital they said they could only find 2 eggs in them.  I assumed 4 follies = 4 eggs, but that is not the case, some are empty, so I am feeling somewhat disappointed, but the consultants assistant chatted to me afterwards and gave me the “only takes one” speech.  At the moment we are just playing the waiting game, they will phone us on Wednesday to let us know how things are getting on, with insemination on Thursday or Friday.

Thanks to every single one of you for you support and   I hope it helps!

Sue


----------



## Züri

Hi Clomidia

My Antral Follicle scan showed less than 5 and i was told I didn't have many eggs left! (don;t know FSH and AMH levels here) but i was delighted when i ended up with 9 eggs, 7 mature and 6 fertilised, so with AFC of 12 then i think it's good news, I was told at the beginning i;d be lucky to get 5 eggs

I am stimming but only a low dose for my lining to thicken then i have my frosties put back if they survive on around the 21st March

Good luck!!

Nicksy, if you can;t come and moan on here then where can you and don't be silly we are ALL going through a lot and the same so we can support each other regardless of what stage we are at xx


----------



## Züri

Sue glad it wasn't too stressful for you - told you the sedation is nice  think I had a short GA as i was completely under for 10 mins during the procedure so not awake for any of it and i was up and out an hour later - but after my full GA's for my ops last year i loved the feeling coming around (apart from the immense pain i experienced after my second op) but then they gave me some more nice stuff and it felt lovely  I'm such a druggie  

Sorry for the disappointment with 2 eggs from the 4 follies but yes i hear often that some follies are empty and some follies can contain 2 but lets hope they are two top quality eggs - a friend has recently got a positive and she got 2 eggs and only 1 fertilised and she is now pregnant so keep positive xxx


----------



## Clomidia

Sue - 2 is 2 more than you had yesterday!!! Thinking lots of positive thoughts for you over the next few days and hoping they will divide & divide and be wonderful embies     

Zuri, good luck with the frosties!! Thanks for the tip re AFC - amazing that you got 9 when they were only expecting 5!! 

Cx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi ladies  

Nicksy - Hi lovely I completely know how you feel   but please keep positive and I am sure it will work for you lovely xxx

Zuri - Hi lovely how are you today xx

Sue - Hope you are taking it easy   I know you are a little disappointed with the number of eggs you have but I am sure they are little fighters and will get you that BFP that you so deserve xx

Hi to Twinkle, Clomidia, Harriet and everyone else.

Well my head is a little in the shed   I am trying on one hand to think positive about going for my CD9 scan on Fri, hoping to have IUI in the following Monday, but then on the Wed (18th) we have our meeting with the IVF consultant.  Does anyone have any advice for questions etc that I should ask?  xx

Thanks Love Kat xx


----------



## Züri

Kat are you having IUI again? confused?


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Zuri - Yes lovely the nurse who has been doing our IUI's has said that she is prepared to do another 3 IUI's as I am not on any medication except for the trigger shot.  But in the meantime our appointment has come up for IVF.  Our IUI's are being done at a different hospital to where the IVF will be done - very confusing I know.  Basically we will hopefully be having another IUI a week Monday and then I have said that we should have a break for 2 months and go away on holiday to just chill out.  Hope this makes sense


----------



## Züri

Wow! so what about your IVF appointment? are you canceling it? can't believe they are letting you do 3 more thats great news - hope one of the 3 works! x

P.S just emailed my doc and finally got given my FSH results as was never told them and he said it was a perfect 4.3 U/I (whats the U/I) h said he didn't do AMH results, wonder if they are low which is why my antral folly scan was low....?


----------



## Kathryne

I am going to keep the IVF appointment and do one IUI in the meantime.

Great news about your FSH levels lovely x


----------



## Nicksy

Afternoon ladies, 

Ok I am feeling slightly more positive now  

Sue - Glad that the EC went well. I am like you, I have never had an op in my life so I am absolutely dreading it but after reading yours and Zuri's stories it sounds great   I am sorry that you are disappointed about only getting 2 eggs but like everyone says, it does only take 1 honey. Lets hope that they are fab quality!!

Kat - I am   that you won't get as far as the IVF. This next IUI might be the lucky one for you honey!

Thanks again Zuri and Clomidia for your kind words and for making me realise that I don't have to be St. Nicola for the treatment to work   I am just going to be more positive now and stop being so bloody wet about it all. 

Well we have just been for our appointment and I have come away with my treatment booklet and tablets which I start tomorrow. Our lovely fertility nurse explained that EC was booked in for 6th April and that ET would possibly be the 8th or 9th April. But if they can get some of our lovely embies to blast   that ET would be 11th April which just so happens to be my DH's 40th birthday and his party is that night. She told me that success rates go up to around 60% if they can get them to this stage which I never realised. It all seems a long way away but you know how time flies when we are all having fun!!   DH has only just found out today that he has to produce his sample on site so as you can imagine, he is less than happy  

Much love to you all and thank you again - you have really pulled me out of my bad stinking mood.


----------



## Züri

Wow Nicks it's all happening!! its quite exciting getting your treatment plan and seeing it all laid out and ready to go and EC will be here before you know it, hope you get to blast also (don't have that option here  )

So if you go to blast then you will be resting up while hubby is out partying for his 40th? what a bummer on dates but i suppose this is more important

And don't be worrying about EC, I don't know why people worry it really is such a straight forward procedure - maybe i am just a tough hard northern bird  but I didn't flinch at any of my 3 ops last year and people started thinking i was a bit odd.... hehe but seriously i didn't think of EC as an op but a short (very short) procedure and I know there are different techniques but you are always either fully out (as I was) or lovely and sedated - I left the clinic 45 mins after being wheel chaired back to my room with zero pain! (but I know some people do feel some discomfort) I didn't feel a thing....

I am in more discomfort today after 2 days of skiing hehe

xx


----------



## Nicksy

Thanks Zuri - I am a soft northern bird haha  

DH is having a fancy dress party on that evening so I will just be sitting in the corner with my glass of water   Like you say this is so much more important and I am more than willing to sacrifice everything for it!

Poor you being in pain today - it must be really good for you though. What date will your FET be carried out - do you know yet?

I am just debating whether to start a diary on the members diaries thread


----------



## Züri

toughen up!    hehe no but honestly even if you are a soft southerner EC is still a doddle hehe (sorry southerners) anyway Nicks you are a pretend northerner I am a proper northerner from up in the North East hehe

I just don't like the thought of people getting nervous over something much less comfortable than going to the dentist, i find that worse and even Sue who was nervous is now saying it was OK, I just want to re assure people as this is tough enough as it is without thinking that EC is a big scary thing when it really isn't - there are sometimes far too many drama queens on this site that make everything into a big drama when it needn't be - I am on a mission to stop people worrying unnecessarily hehehe

I have a scan on the 19th then I assume the FET will be on the 20th or 21st March! not long!

xx


----------



## Nicksy

Well done you - I will join your mission  

That is not long at all. It has come round so quickly. This is going to be the good one for you Zuri   

I wonder how Wiggy is doing - is it her FET on Wednesday or is it tomorrow - does anyone know?


----------



## Züri

she flies off to London tomorrow she said so think FET must be Wed! hope she's OK


----------



## Clomidia

Glad you're feeling better St Nicksy   We were so excited when we got our dates - first scan on 26th, then hopefully start stimming, then second scan on 3 April and hopefully EC 6 April. How about you? I'm debating a diary too! I will if you will  

Zuri, the 21st is so close now!! I am completely not worried about EC - I've had two laps and no problems with either (loved the morphine on the first! Wasn't in enough pain to warrant it on the second - shame!!), so am naively assuming I will have no probs for ec


----------



## Clomidia

PS Zuri I am SOOOOOOOOOO jealous of your fsh! Care to share some around


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hiya, I'm here!   

It's just taken me about half an hour to read through today's posts    OMG, where do I start

Zuri, you made me chuckle with the thigh trembling snow plough, I can definitely relate to that! Pleased that your DH got you back up on your ski's again to give it another go, not sure I would have done, especially after that spectacular-sounding crash the day before     I'm not surprised that you're aching today! 
I'm totally with you on the EC, I love coming around after GA, it's great this warm fuzzy feeling and people fussing over you - it's the most attention I ever get! Absolutely nothing to worry about, I would even go so far as to say I looked forward to it last time   

Nicksy, like the others, all that you mentioned sounded very familiar and are things that I have felt at times, off and on, over the last four years or so. For the record I find remembering to take vits, eat certains foods, drink other things but not this or that more stressful! This time I've thought blow all that I'm just taking my pronatal vit each day and that's that. No acu, no pineapple juice, brazil nuts, hot water bottles nothing. I'm having my usual coffee when I want one, been drinking about 3 - 4 glasses of vino on the weekends, an okish diet but generally I've done what I've felt like at the time. Obviously during the 2ww I'll be more careful but the only thing I'm going to do is think positively and try and watch some comedy tv or dvd's to keep cheerful.   
My dh is probably similar to yours, he does care and he does want this to work but he just doesn't have the hormones that we have which make us super sensitive to it all. Sometimes they just don't know what to say so we think that they don't care, but really they do.   
Sometimes we spend so long looking forward to tx that when it's actually here and we start to think about the outcome it all gets a bit much, I've wanted to go back in time to try and remember that feeling of excitement, but Zuri is right thought, we just have to keep a positive mind set. You know that we're here for you hun, so rant away all you like, this thread would be boring if we couldn't say what we really feel   

Sue, ah hun, I'm sorry that you're disappointed with 2 eggs, but as mentioned it is 2 more than yesterday and you can only have 2 embies put back after all! There are loads of success stories with 1 or 2 embies so don't be disheartened. Hope it's good news tomorrow     I was curious to read that your dh has to drive the follies to another clinic, did he have a special heated container to transport them in? 

Twinkle, hi, when's your first stimming scan? Hope your leg has recovered, I only injected in my tummy and there's plenty of surplus there before hitting anything important   

Clomidia, hi, sorry to hear that your iui's didn't work out, you seem to be ok with IVF which is good. After being fairly quiet on here for some time there is lots going on now and we are all doing things differently to each other so it will be good to share your experiences and help out where we can. Lots of luck   

Kat, how are you doing    On the ICSI page there is a thread at the top which has a list of questions for first time txt so have a read through on there. Really hoping that you won't need to get that far though   

Harriet I will respond to your PM hun but it might be later as I haven't even been over to the Lister thread yet    This is what happens when you miss a couple of days on here!

Ok, well in answer to Nicksy's questions (thanks for asking btw and Zuri) my FET is on Wednesday, I leave here mid-morning tomorrow and have the afternoon in London tomorrow. DH is already there so will meet him after work tomorrow and we'll probably just go to the cinema or something else in the evening to take our mind off things. They thaw the embie on Wed morning, so fingers crossed that will go well, but in all honesty I'm feeling ok about things. In the last few months I think that I have been through every emotion possible and now I'm looking forward to having a few days out of the office!

I might not get on til Thursday afternoon now but will be able to check up on you just not post.

Speak soon


----------



## Nicksy

Wiggy - thanks hun - you're a star!!

I want to wish you a massive big GOOD LUCK for Wednesday.

We are all routing for you sweetie

xxx[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]GOOD LUCK[size=20pt]


----------



## Clomidia

GOOD LUCK WIGGY


----------



## Nicksy

Sorry Clomidia I didn't answer your questions  

My first scan is on the 23rd March and start stims on the 25th March - looks like I will be on 4 amps of Menopur and I also start I think something called Cetrotide on the 29th March.  2 more scans on the 30th March and the 3rd April. EC Booked in for the 6th April woohoo!!

Is this your 1st IVF Clomidia? 

xx

PS I think I will do a diary - it might help


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies  

Wiggy - All the very best for today lovely


----------



## Züri

Yes good luck Wiggy!! 

Morning everyone xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Zuri - sorry for being a drama queen.

Sue


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls, how are we all today? 

Sue - when do you find out about your little eggs honey? Let us know how you get on!

Well I have taken my first tablet this morning - woohoo!!     

Going to watch The Killers tonight so I am looking forward to that too!

Much love

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Nicksy - how exciting for you lovely not too much longer now   hope you have a fab evening tonight xx


----------



## Züri

Sue!! I wasn't referring to you silly!! I was going back to what I was saying a while back about IVF not being as hard as a lot of people on here make out, I have read so many threads were some ladies dramatise the whole thing and then people come on read stuff and then panic, sorry I may have been too harsh in how I put myself across yesterday I just think we all go through enough during this without added worry about treatment and procedures and that there is no need to worry as much as some people do - due to reading things on here. But i never once meant you were a drama queen silly  

Really sorry I think you have mis read what I said and its probably my fault for not re reading how i wrote it

xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Zuri - how are you today hun? I tend to agree with you honey. This site is absolutely fab but sometimes there is too much information on here and it overwhelms you - I think that was how I got over the weekend. 

Hi Kat - how are you hun? 

xx


----------



## Züri

Hi Nicksy - great news on taking your first pill!! and enjoy Killers tonight! we see them next week

Glad you understood what i meant - feel awful that I have upset Sue and that she thinks i was referring to her - I really wasn't it's just something I feel very strongly about - I know procedures and ops and IVF is all daunting but just wanted to re assure people it's not as daunting as they may read. I think its because after a year of 3 ops then IVF I have come through it all fine - if someone had told me last Feb that the next 13 months i would have had two laparoscopys, one lapatoromy and a failed IVF I think i'd have freaked out, it all sounds so scary and daunting but actually it wasn't - I also read so many stories about how awful the surgery was and how long i would need to recover, i read somewhere that after my full open surgery i'd not be able to move off the sofa for 6 weeks! it worried me (not the op but being stuck in doors for 6 weeks) I was out walking my dog a week later and felt really annoyed that I had worried unnecessarily

Anyway I think what I wanted to try and say to you was not to worry about EC and also mentioned Sue in that post because she was scared and worried (which is normal) and she came on after and said it wasn't too bad, its these sort of stories we need to hear

So once again Sue I am sorry - I know you must be going through an emotional nightmare at the moment waiting to hear what's happening with your eggs and just really sorry me and my stupid big mouth has made you feel worse


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

Zuri: What are you like upsetting sue eh?!

Nicksy: Not long now, this time next month won't you be in the 2ww? How exciting

Wiggy: I guess you are winging your way to the big smoke as I type this

As for me - well I think I have fallen victim to information overload, I have been reading loads about immune issues and now I just don't know what to do. As I have only had one failed cycle do I go ahead and try another or do I defer for a while and have immune testing done. I am just soooo confused and worried and am having a hard time concentrating on work. I just can't stand the thought of another BFN, I know everyone feels like this. Anyway I had some basic immune tests today at the GP - 8 VIALS OF BLOOD MIND YOU!!  So I guess we will have to see what that shows

So sorry to whinge just feel a bit overwhelmed with it all


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Nicksy - I am not too bad thanks lovely   

Hi Zuri - Hope you are Ok lovely xx

Hi Harriet - You are totally right about finding it hard to concentrate on work!!!  I'm glad I do a job which I kinda know otherwise I would def be going crazy     When do you get your results back?

When you go to reiki you are meant to say to yourself/ask yourself what you would like from the session, next time I go I wont be greedy I will ask for all my wonderful friends on FF to have BFP's - soon.  Not too much to ask i don't think!

xxx


----------



## Clomidia

Kat, that's so sweet  

Nicksy, no worries - we have pretty similar dates, only out here and there by one day either way. I may have a scan on the 30th also, but they said they'd wait and see what happens on the 26th first and then decide. This time next month we will both be PUPO. 100%! Absolutely! 

Wiggy, good luck tomorrow!! 
Sue, any news on the embies yet? Fingers and toes crossed for you! 
Zuri, Harriet, and everyone else, hello!!! 

Drugs arrived today   
Time for me to go a bit        I suspect!! (well, more than normal!)


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Clomidia - Glad your drugs have arrived and i hope you don't go too     xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Zuri hun, I know you didn’t mean me.  I am just an hormonal basket case at the moment - sorry.  But it takes more than a few hormones to come between friends!!  

I know with me it is more the fear of the unknown, having a bit of a phobia about needles (stems back to when my dad was in hospital, I fainted twice when they took blood from him!) and being a born worrier!  Also DH's ex stopped treatment because she had a tough time, I am just waiting for it to happen to me!    It is ok people saying it is easy, believing it is something else!  But now I have been through it I can join in the army of people who are saying how easy it is (and if any newbies are reading this, it really is easy!)

Harriet – good luck with the tests!  

Clomidia – we don’t get to hear until tomorrow – they are going to phone DH between 12 and 2.  I am trying not to think about it, but it is hard.  I am not sure if I want him to phone me or wait until we get home, which ever way the news goes I will be emotional and not sure I want to deal with it at work!  Good luck on going  !!!!

Love and hugs to all - especially Zuri

Sue


----------



## Züri

Phew Sue I have been so worried!!!! i have a big mouth and big feet and i use them a bit too often at the wrong times!  well I lie my mouth in reality is small and my feet in reality are average hehe

Really hope that you get good news tomorrow, we never got the call, we just got told when we went in for transfer the grade and quality and how many fertlised, it's bonkers over here

xxx


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hello, 

how is everyone doing? Hope your all well and your treatments are going good.

Well i'm on day 27 of dr and day 6 of stimms, went for 1st stimm scan this morning and well came away very shocked - on my right ovary i have 9 follicles the largest 1.5 and on my left ovary 8 follicles with the largest 1.4. no wonder i feel bloated and my trousers are feeling a little tight, didnt expect there to be that many. So back for a scan on thursday.

Speak soon

Twinkle


----------



## Clomidia

Sue, you must be on tenderhooks this morning... eeeeeek!!! Thinking of you and  it's good news.

Twinkle, woweee! Loads of follies! Is that 1.5 and 1.4 *cm*? I'm used to hearing follie size in *mm * so I got a fright at first when I read your reply and thought they were too teeeeny!! ( Silly ole me  )

Kat, took my first two sniffs this morning and thought the world would stop turning... but of course it didn't  Feeling fine so far and just did 40 minutes of aerobics and am now off to WW in the hope that it's done some good!!

Catch you all later xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hello ladies!

Well, they just phoned - we have ONE!   

ET tomorrow at 3pm (2pm UK time) - going to go into work tomorrow morning, I have Dutch language lesson between 9 and 12, so I will go home afterwards, shower and then go to hospital.

Do you think I will need Friday off, or not?  I have to ask my dear friend Johan to come in on Friday if that is the case (he only works 4 days a week)

I am sooooo chuffed!

Sue


----------



## Kathryne

Sue -     YYYYYIIIIPPPPEEEE - you got one that is amazing news lovely, all the very best for ET tomorrow.  You so deserve that BFP xxx

Clomidia - Good on you for doing your aerobics hope it pays off at WW.  I got my slimming class tonight but have to be honest after the lovely AF turning up last week i haven't been too good   never mind back on track today


----------



## Nicksy

Goor morning girls, 

Sue - A big well done to you and your DH on your beautiful little embie. I bet you can't wait ti get it back where it belongs. I am   that you will get your BFP!

Kat - morning hun, how are you sweetie? 

Clomidia - oh, are you sniffing - I don't have to do that   I wonder why the procedures are so different. 

Twinkle - well done your number of follies hun, that is fantastic news. 

Morning Zuri - you see you didn't upset Sue! Hope you are ok lovey

Harriet - Hi hun, sorry that you are getting bogged down with the immune issues. It was what I was saying yesterday - sometimes we find out too bloomin much and send our heads in a spin   Hope you've recovered from all the blood that they have taken. 

Wiggy - all the best of luck for today - can't wait to hear how you have got on xx


Well 2nd day of tablets for me. Nothing much exciting. The Killers were absolutley fabulous last night. I have got a new crush on Brandon Flowers mmmm, he is lovely! 

Hope you are all ok and much love!

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Nicksy - Glad you enjoyed the Killers, they are great!  I am not too bad hoping my scan goes OK on Fri.  If this next IUI doesn't work DH have decided that we are going to book a well deserved holiday hopefully go beginning of June.  Just somewhere nice and warm where we can chill out


----------



## Nicksy

I hope your scan goes well too hun. When is basting likely to be?

I really don't blame you for getting away for a well earned break - where do you fancy going?

xxx


----------



## Züri

Mmmmm I have a huge crush on Brandon Flowers too Nicks  looking forward to seeing them again next week, have to get this sh!tty 80's night out of the way tho on Friday, lots of old 80' acts in one building, hmmmmmm - hubby is insistent on wearing a wig!! I hope his flight home is delayed on Friday so we can't go 

Sue!!! thats fantastic news so pleased for you - I don';t think you'll need to book the day off but then it's entirely up to you, there is no pain afterwards but i was just told to take it easy for a day then back to work the next day - so hope this little one is the one! 

Morning Kat xx

sorry for a short mail but mega busy today so can't stop but lots of love to everyone xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Zuri - I take it you really don't want to go Fri. You never know it maybe a good laugh 

Hi Nicksy- I really don't mind where we go, thinking maybe Turkey or Egypt all inc, never been to either xx


----------



## Martha Moo

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=181086.0

may all your dreams come true

Love Emxx


----------

